# A place to discuss the TCF upgrades



## fireman9302

Didn't see the thread on it. So here it is....

For those who don't know see the announcement at the top of the forums...


----------



## Gunnyman

I wonder if current members will see those benefits.


----------



## choccy

The "TCF Club Upgrades" made me chuckle. Ooh.. *500* PMs 

I look forward to blocking even more ads.


----------



## rentawebguy

I use Norton Internet Security....it automatically blocks the ads.


----------



## Combat Medic

choccy said:


> The "TCF Club Upgrades" made me chuckle. Ooh.. *500* PMs
> 
> I look forward to blocking even more ads.


I agree. The only thing that I got out of that posting was "More Ads"


----------



## choccy

rentawebguy said:


> I use Norton Internet Security....it automatically blocks the ads.


Firefox+AdBlock+NoScript cuts out everything quite nicely


----------



## JustAllie

I definitely like the extra PM space. I think I only cleared out my PM box once this year. 

I don't recall there ever being a TC Club-only discount in the TC Store, though.  Or did I miss one?


----------



## fireman9302

Moved????
That sucks...

I have to ask why?


----------



## appleye1

I was really hoping for longer signatures or larger avatars. I don't really need any more PM space.  No ads will be nice, but is it no ads at all including the existing banner ads, or just no new "side-column" ads?

I'm thinking there's not enough value-added so it still seems like charity to me. But I love this community so I don't mind giving back a bit. I'd like a few more benefits though.


Woah! How come I suddenly feel like I'm in a hole and somebody's shoveling dirt on me! I was in such a happy place!


----------



## Agatha Mystery

I don't think I ever saw a discount for the members club.

Considering that we purchased the club membership less than a year ago, and didn't get all of the benefits that we were promised, like discounts, or had any of our suggestions taken seriously, I'd like to think that the new owners would throw something towards those people who are already members. I somehow doubt it, though, since they mention people "renewing their membership before the end of the year".


----------



## Turtleboy

One of the initial promises of the super secret and special members only forum was a more open place to discuss things, with less moderation. This includes asking questions about moderation decisions and the way the bored is run.

Any nonmembers want to guess how long that lasted?


----------



## DancnDude

With the "new skins", I hope we will have the same skin we have now. I really like TCF's current look and hope we don't just get the default stuff that is on every other board. I'm worried that the upgrade will effectively lose the customizations we already have on this board like Quick Reply, spoiler tags, etc. I'd hope we have at least what we have now.


----------



## justapixel

Turtleboy said:


> This includes asking questions about moderation decisions and the way the bored is run.


No, it never included that. In your thread about what extra perks that section could provide, I went rogue and suggested it might work. However, since many users tried to take advantage of my openness, we decided it wasn't accomplishing what I had hoped.

It was never designed for that purpose, and wasn't supposed to be a part of that section.

The no moderation part has been though, and I haven't even read that section since then.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

The description of the forum says it will be "lightly moderated". That isn't the case.


----------



## bsnelson

Two words: Ignore. Thread. 

I'll be thrilled if I can just have that. 

Brad


----------



## justapixel

Agatha Mystery said:


> The description of the forum says it will be "lightly moderated". That isn't the case.


Sure it is.

Very lightly moderated.

You can talk politics, religion, you can complain about other members and their posts, you can fight with each other, you can post photos of hot men and woman.... and we mods aren't watching.

I would call that lightly moderated. You just want zero moderation and I think you all know how that works out. 

If you would like to provide suggestions about what you would like to see in the forum upgrade, that would be helpful to the new owners,and that is the direction this thread should take. If you would like to make a suggestion that would benefit the club area, than that would likely be welcomed. If you have positive suggestions for change, then feel free to comment. Just being negative about the size of the PM box offered without saying what you would like to have just comes across as whining.

So, please, feel free to make positive suggestions about forum upgrades and club membership. I'm sure creativity will be appreciated.


----------



## heySkippy

My suggestion is make the "TC CLUB MEMBER" badge optional. I'll sign up the day I can do so without advertising it every time I post.


----------



## fireman9302

justapixel said:


> So, please, feel free to make positive suggestions about forum upgrades and club membership. I'm sure creativity will be appreciated.


I would like to know why this was moved from happy hour.


----------



## Mike Lang

fireman9302 said:


> I would like to know why this was moved from happy hour.


This is where you are to provide feedback on the forum and its software. However it is not to be used to discuss forum rules or to complain about forum actions.


----------



## bsnelson

Looks good so far, but can we get any official word on "ignore thread"? Will this be implemented at some point?

Brad


----------



## heySkippy

We lost our Forum Jump at the top and Quick Reply at the bottom. 

Oh, and no more Dots. That's gonna piss off the WAYT crowd.

On the plus side, it's nice to see the Creme Theme toned down.


----------



## appleye1

macquariumguy said:


> Oh, and no more Dots. That's gonna piss off the WAYT crowd.


There's a white crooked arrow thingy. Is that the new dot?


----------



## jtlytle

I noticed the changes here It looks nice. I noticed three problems here:

1. The Forum Jump feature is located on WAY bottom of the forum. The old version had it located on both top and bottom.

2. Spoiler tag isn't working. It shows.

3. "Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply." click on what?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I like the updated look. I was hoping they'd tone down the orange, but the black and other background colors help. However, the first thing that jumps out at me is there needs to be a link back to the parent forum at the bottom of a thread page. I generally will read to the bottom of a page then click the link there to go back to the forum, but that link appears to be gone, so now one has to scroll back to the top of the page.


----------



## Lord_Skywalker

Spoiler Tags are NOT working now.


----------



## heySkippy

OMG, the spoiler tag is broken? That is going to cause some havoc over in the TV Talk forum.


----------



## Lord_Skywalker

macquariumguy said:


> We lost our Forum Jump at the top and Quick Reply at the bottom.


You can still quick reply, but only by using the quote button. Not sure why the quick reply box is still at the bottom and unclickable.


----------



## appleye1

I don't like the "user is online" green light thing. Bring back the little sleeping/awake Tivo guy!


----------



## heySkippy

Lord_Skywalker said:


> You can still quick reply, but only by using the quote button. Not sure why the quick reply box is still at the bottom and unclickable.


I see that at other VBulletin boards. It's like they've upgraded and just left the defaults on (no dots, no quick reply, no spoiler tag, etc). The only customization I see is the Forum Jump at the bottom.

Other than the color scheme, this is a big jump backward so far.


----------



## DevdogAZ

macquariumguy said:


> OMG, the spoiler tag is broken? That is going to cause some havoc over in the TV Talk forum.


No kidding. That could get really ugly.

As I noted in my thread on this same topic (two minutes too late), I'd like to see the 


> TiVo Community > Off Topic Areas (Non-TiVo) > Happy Hour - General Chit-Chat


link directly after the last post in a thread just like it is at the top. I always use that to go back to the main page when I'm done reading a thread. It's much easier than having to scroll back to the top.

BTW, what is the "G" in "TCG" in the thread title?


----------



## appleye1

The way I read it, Block said that it would take a few days to get everything in place.



> Starting in the next few days, we will be making the following improvements to the community. Please pardon our dust while we get everything in place.


Maybe we have to just wait and see.


----------



## pgogborn

macquariumguy said:


> I see that at other VBulletin boards. It's like they've upgraded and just left the defaults on (no dots, no quick reply, no spoiler tag, etc). The only customization I see is the Forum Jump at the bottom.
> 
> Other than the color scheme, this is a big jump backward so far.


But they have 'improved' the logo at the top of the page.


----------



## heySkippy

DevdogAZ said:


> No kidding. That could get really ugly.
> BTW, what is the "G" in "TCG" in the thread title?


My guess is it's a fat-fingered "F". 

I believe there needs to be an announcement in the TV Talk Forum about the spoiler tag before people wake up today and discover things like:



Spoiler



Rosebud is the sled and Vader is Luke's father.



Oh damn...


----------



## getbak

jtlytle said:


> 3. "Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply." click on what?


The icon on the right "







" activates the Quick Reply box, which seems like a wasted effort. If I'm replying to a specific post, I'll quote the post, which takes me to the Quoted reply section. The whole point of posting a quick reply is that it's a quick reply. Hopefully that's changed soon.

Spoilers need to be fixed ASAP, otherwise Now Playing will explode.

I do like that multi-quoting is now available.


----------



## jtlytle

DevdogAZ said:


> BTW, what is the "G" in "TCG" in the thread title?


Oops It should be "F" Yes, I have fat finger.


----------



## jtlytle

getbak said:


> The icon on the right "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " activates the Quick Reply box, which seems like a wasted effort. If I'm replying to a specific post, I'll quote the post, which takes me to the Quoted reply section. The whole point of posting a quick reply is that it's a quick reply. Hopefully that's changed soon.


What's the point for having this bottom reply box? It should be removed.


----------



## appleye1

jtlytle said:


> What's the point for having this bottom reply box? It should be removed.


No it should be made active by default.


----------



## heySkippy

appleye1 said:


> No it should be made active by default.


Agreed.


----------



## jtlytle

appleye1 said:


> No it should be made active by default.


Ah, you're right.


----------



## getbak

Quick Reply is good. Being required to click something to activate Quick Reply is bad.

The only thing worse would be if they required us to type in one of those garbled image text boxes every time we wanted to post.


----------



## jtlytle

If you want to use Spellcheck, you need to download the software to make it works.....


----------



## heySkippy

DevdogAZ said:


> As I noted in my thread on this same topic (two minutes too late), I'd like to see the
> 
> link directly after the last post in a thread just like it is at the top. I always use that to go back to the main page when I'm done reading a thread. It's much easier than having to scroll back to the top.


You can click on the "GO" button at the bottom.


----------



## jtlytle

macquariumguy said:


> You can click on the "GO" button at the bottom.


The old version had that Forum Jump located at the top and bottom. Now it's at the bottom only- which means we are forced to scroll all the way bottom to use the feature.


----------



## DevdogAZ

macquariumguy said:


> You can click on the "GO" button at the bottom.


Yes, I realize that. But it's just not as intuitive as where the old one used to be, right after the last post in the thread. It's just what I was used to.


----------



## cheerdude

No more dots! I know that there is another symbol to show the threads that we've posted in... but the dots were an easy way to see this.


----------



## heySkippy

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I realize that. But it's just not as intuitive as where the old one used to be, right after the last post in the thread. It's just what I was used to.


Oh I agree. It was nice having both navigation options at both the top and bottom.


----------



## Graymalkin

No spoiler tags?
No forum jump box at the top?
No dots?
No Quick Edit box available by default?

No improvement.

Edited to add: Ah, dots are now represented by closed envelopes with arrows in them. That'll work, although I'll miss the bad D-O-T puns.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

The dot next to threads you have posted in seems to be missing as well. Not sure if this is just for threads that were posted in before the conversion or not. I'll find out in a second I guess.

Edit: Dots have changed to arrows it looks like.


----------



## bicker

We've lost the "Mark All Forums Read" option!

Instead, we can just bookmark http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?do=markread

However, it would be nice if we had the link back in the menu.


----------



## blankme

I miss the dancing TiVo guy telling who is on/offline.


----------



## MikeMar

WTF? so the bottle quick reply is not activated by default, you have to click on someones message???

This is how i post 99&#37; of the time, this is very annoying.

is there NO new posts button??? I use that 99% of the time too!

I want an option to go back to how it ALLLLL was before! Dear god


----------



## cheerdude

DevdogAZ said:


> I like the updated look. I was hoping they'd tone down the orange, but the black and other background colors help. However, the first thing that jumps out at me is there needs to be a link back to the parent forum at the bottom of a thread page. I generally will read to the bottom of a page then click the link there to go back to the forum, but that link appears to be gone, so now one has to scroll back to the top of the page.


There is a jump to the forum on the bottom lower-right of the page. Its a drop-down menu... but I believe that the forum listed is the one that you are currently in (Happy Hour, in this case).


----------



## ronbo

Not sure if it's just me or my settings, but the spoiler tags aren't hiding text for me anymore. Text within spoiler tags is black and shows up without highlighting.


----------



## Graymalkin

Was the forum jump box above the quick reply box before? It seems farther down toward the bottom of the page than before -- takes an extra page-down button press to get there.


----------



## heySkippy

FYI. More discussion here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373989

And here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373873


----------



## MikeMar

Is there an option to get rid of the black, this is horrible, all around.

no new posts button (KILLS ME) and quick reply is not activated by default


----------



## davsherm

DevdogAZ said:


> I was hoping they'd tone down the orange, but the black and other background colors help...


Happy Halloween?...


----------



## Graymalkin

I don't mind the black -- the other missing features are more inconvenient.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mods, please merge this with the other thread. Thanks.


----------



## cheerdude

Mike... calm down, it is not like the Pats lost or anything. 

For new posts... the TCF extension for Firefox has New Posts as an option and still works. Of course, I will admit that having that at the top of each page was a plus.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MikeMar said:


> WTF? so the bottle quick reply is not activated by default, you have to click on someones message???
> 
> This is how i post 99% of the time, this is very annoying.
> 
> is there NO new posts button??? I use that 99% of the time too!
> 
> I want an option to go back to how it ALLLLL was before! Dear god


I agree on the Quick Reply thing. That's how I do almost all my posting. However, I don't know what this New Posts button is. I use the "down arrow button" that appears at the beginning of the thread title to go to new posts in a thread.


----------



## Gunnyman

I thought members would see less ads.


----------



## MikeMar

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree on the Quick Reply thing. That's how I do almost all my posting. However, I don't know what this New Posts button is. I use the "down arrow button" that appears at the beginning of the thread title to go to new posts in a thread.


it was a button that would show all the most recent threads across ALL forums! I like to read not just HH threads and this was a DAMN easy way of doing it.

Can't find it ANYWHERE now


----------



## cheerdude

New Posts was to have a list of all threads that had new posts within the whole Forum. This is how I usually navigated TCF ... while some will just look within each sub-Forum and refresh the page.


----------



## heySkippy

Is the "TC CLUB MEMBER" badge gone?


----------



## cheerdude

jtlytle said:


> If you want to use Spellcheck, you need to download the software to make it works.....


Spell check works when you use the Advanced reply ... it doesn't seem to work with the Quick Reply box.


----------



## SullyND

Can't wait to see the other skins, as the current one is even worse than the old one.

I miss new posts as well, but am thankful the FF plugin still works.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

interesting...

I, too, miss the "view new posts" link... we also need more smiles now...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Lord_Skywalker said:


> Spoiler Tags are NOT working now.


this right nere is by far the worst part of the upgrade.

If you people think they've seen members get pissed before, that isn't ANYTHING compared to what'll happen if spoiler tags aren't fixed...


----------



## MiakioAmy

I really liked the forum jump at the top and the bottom of each page. Now it is only at the bottom and much further down. I hope we can get it back.

And having to find an icon to click just to type in the quick reply box took me a while.


----------



## kaszeta

Note that the View New Posts url still works. I bookmarked that for now...


----------



## mbklein

I'm guessing the admins will fix the quick reply thing soon enough, but just in case, I wrote a user script for GreaseMonkey that enables the quick reply when the page is loaded by simulating a user clicking on the first "activate quick reply" link. 

(Note: The script has a minor display aberration in that it skips down to the bottom of the page before jumping back to the position it should end up in. This is a side effect of virtually "clicking" the quick reply button.)


----------



## newsposter

having to click on a post to do a quick reply is...well.. not very quick. I hope this gets fixed.

Also can the 'menu bar' where user CP/home/search etc resides be moved down? I hated when the other board changed this earlier this year. 

Or, and you can be honest here, is the purpose of putting it well above the ad to get us to look at the ad? If so , i understand but don't like it. But is there any chance then of enabling us to be able to change the order of the buttons? I prefer user cp on the left side of the menu and use it very heavily as I'm sure others do.


----------



## bentleyml

jtlytle said:


> I noticed the changes here It looks nice. I noticed three problems here:
> 
> 1. The Forum Jump feature is located on WAY bottom of the forum. The old version had it located on both top and bottom.
> 
> 2. Spoiler tag isn't working. It shows.
> 
> 3. "Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply." click on what?





jtlytle said:


> Oops It should be "F" Yes, I have fat finger.





jtlytle said:


> What's the point for having this bottom reply box? It should be removed.


It does have the ability to do multi-quotes. A neat little feature.


----------



## MikeMar

kaszeta said:


> Note that the View New Posts url still works. I bookmarked that for now...


mind posting that link?


----------



## jrm01

I miss the Forum Jump at the top of the page big time.


----------



## Gunnyman

I like the new skin. That's alls I got for now


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

macquariumguy said:


> Oh, and no more Dots. That's gonna piss off the WAYT crowd.


Yeah, the arrows replace the dots. Works for me.

One thing that is lost, however, is the alternative text color for visited links. I make a LOT of use of that when the list of active threads since my last visit is especially long--I just page through quickly looking for purple thread titles and dots, and then worry about new threads on subsequent visits. I would REALLY miss the purple thread titles for visited links!


----------



## heySkippy

Ah, we've been merged and moved to the hinterland. The message seems to be we won't be discussing the New Way in the HH.


----------



## pgogborn

macquariumguy said:


> Ah, we've been merged and moved to the hinterland. The message seems to be we won't be discussing the New Way in the HH.


I wonder if it would have been moved if everybody said how fantastic the new software is, that it showed every sign of being properly tested before going live, how grateful we all are to Capable Networks.


----------



## dthmj

I won't be able to enjoy this forum anymore until the problems are fixed... it's really freaking me out - my eyes and hands are so used to doing one thing, and now forced to do something else...

I need my dots back.

I need quick reply without clicking on something (I don't need to quote something by using quick reply, if I wanted to do that, I would just hit the quote button.)

I need a link back to the forum page right after the last post

I need a forum jump right above the first topic.

I need spoiler tags to work.


----------



## slydog75

ronbo said:


> Not sure if it's just me or my settings, but the spoiler tags aren't hiding text for me anymore. Text within spoiler tags is black and shows up without highlighting.


Smeeking is still alive and well!

whew!


----------



## Sirius Black

jtlytle said:


> If you want to use Spellcheck, you need to download the software to make it works.....


Not necessarily true. Firefox and Safari both have built in spell checks that work just fine. No download required.


----------



## newsposter

jrm01 said:


> I miss the Forum Jump at the top of the page big time.


avsforum has it, is tcf using the same software?. I need that too.


----------



## Skittles

bsnelson said:


> Looks good so far, but can we get any official word on "ignore thread"? Will this be implemented at some point?


Seconded. This would be a REALLY great feature for the board, it's a very simple install for vBulletin, and it's a feature with lots of positives that would help many of the users here.

Also, add another voice for "bring back the Dots"


----------



## hefe

The TCF Fiefox extension still works, so that's cool.


----------



## slydog75

macquariumguy said:


> My guess is it's a fat-fingered "F".
> 
> I believe there needs to be an announcement in the TV Talk Forum about the spoiler tag before people wake up today and discover things like:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rosebud is the sled and Vader is Luke's father.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn...


OR



Spoiler



Keven Spacey is Kaiser Sosay!!!!


----------



## heySkippy

slydog75 said:


> OR
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Keven Spacey is Kaiser Sosay!!!!





Spoiler



Kaiser who?


----------



## eddyj

OK, this is a MAJOR problem for me. The firefox auto spellcheck feature does not work in the quick reply box any more (but does in the full reply and the edit ones). That means they are using something funky for that box that firefox does not recognize as a text entry box. This is VERY bad for me, given how I type.


----------



## Turtleboy

The spell check still works in Safari. But I can't get the quote in the auto reply box to work now, but I think it was working before.


----------



## super dave

Really, it seems to work for me.


----------



## Turtleboy

My guess is that a lot of the features that people have come to know and love were hacks that were added onto the last version (many by Doug, I'm assuming), and this is a clean install of the new software, that doesn't have the added hacks.

But I"m just guessing.


----------



## ellinj

eddyj said:


> OK, this is a MAJOR problem for me. The firefox auto spellcheck feature does not work in the quick reply box any more (but does in the full reply and the edit ones). That means they are using something funky for that box that firefox does not recognize as a text entry box. This is VERY bad for me, given how I type.


Not working for me automatically, but right click spell check this field is.


----------



## tase2

I need my "New Posts" button!!!


----------



## eddyj

Yeah, but having to remember to right click to check every time is a royal PITA. The automatic check is soooooooo much more convenient.


----------



## scottjf8

Turtleboy said:


> hacks that were added onto the last version (many by Doug, I'm assuming),


So I'm not the only one who thinks Doug is a hack?

And, man you people like to *****! Give it a few days and things will get better.... sheesh!!


----------



## newsposter

Oh would also be nice if the bottom forum jump was moved up, right under the last posting. it's waaaay down too far now


----------



## eddyj

To talk about he positives...the speed seems to be GREATLY improved. At lease on Sunday morning.


----------



## Maui

Spoilers need to be fixed. This community, myself included, is very picky about that.

Just in brief usage this morning that is, in my opinion, the #1 thing that should be looked at because it is broken and not a design issue.


----------



## eddyj

newsposter said:


> Oh would also be nice if the bottom forum jump was moved up, right under the last posting. it's waaaay down too far now


If you "shrink" the "Posting Rules" box on the bottom left, the Forum Jump will end up higher. And this should be a setting that sticks, though I have not tried it.


----------



## bicker

pgogborn said:


> I wonder if it would have been moved if everybody said how fantastic the new software is, that it showed every sign of being properly tested before going live, how grateful we all are to Capable Networks.




Given that I actually came to the *Forum Operations Center* to find a thread within which to post my observation about this aspect of *Forum Operations*, I suspect it was moved because it pertained to *Forum Operations*.


----------



## MickeS

bicker said:


> Given that I actually came to the *Forum Operations Center* to find a thread within which to post my observation about this aspect of *Forum Operations*, I suspect it was moved because it pertained to *Forum Operations*.


Same here. This was the first place I went to to look for it, so I would have been pretty annoyed if it HADN'T been in here.

I hope they'll fix the spoiler tag issue and some of the other things, but it's not like the forum is unusable.


----------



## David Bott

Hi All....I do not own the site any more, but give the guys time to work on the updates. A lot of them are hacks, of which Doug had nothing to do with, and need to be installed. They could not be until the site came on line with the new software.

I will get into the back end and fix some of the things now that I can. (Like spoilers and maybe th quick reply.) Give me a few. (Note I am over stepping here so I hope I do not get into trouble. )


----------



## eddyj

David Bott said:


> Hi All....I do not own the site any more, but give the guys time to work on the updates. A lot of them are hacks, of which Doug had nothing to do with, and need to be installed. They could not be until the site came on line with the new software.
> 
> I will get into the back end and fix some of the things now that I can. (Like spoilers and maybe th quick reply.) Give me a few. (Note I am over stepping here so I hope I do not get into trouble. )


Thanks for that info (and any help), David.


----------



## Bierboy

I've been to the Journeyman thread and apparently spoiler tags are NOT working?



Spoiler



test



See?


----------



## nyny523

Were did all *he *'s!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Turtleboy

huh???


----------



## scottjf8

[QUO*E=nyny523;5686506]Were did all *he *'s!?!?!?!?!?! [/QUO*E]

* is a banned le**er now


----------



## stalemate

I don'* like *he line break be*ween *he *hread *i*le and *he au*hor. I* makes every*hing spread ou* way *oo much.


----------



## SullyND

Wow. In&#357;eres&#357;ing.


----------



## Turtleboy

Did *he world jus* go blue?


----------



## dansee

And wha* happend *o Mr. *?


----------



## bruab

My god.....i*'s full of s*ars!!!


----------



## SeanC

yes, did you lose all your *'s *oo?


----------



## trojanrabbit

Dunno. Bu* all of a sudden all of my *'s ( *he le**er af*er s) *urned in*o *


----------



## debtoine

Hi, my name is *oine

Oine... how would you pronounce *ha*? 

*


----------



## eddyj

Blue and *-less. I *hink we need *o be pa*ien* for a bi*...


----------



## bruab

*his is shi**y. 

Dang! Emo*icons are broken *oo!


----------



## stalemate

[QUO*E=s*alema*e;5686514]I don'* like *he line break be*ween *he *hread *i*le and *he au*hor. I* makes every*hing spread ou* way *oo much.[/QUO*E]On second *hough*, I don'* *hink *his is a new *hing. Bu*, SOME*HING makes i* seem really spread ou* ver*ically now.


----------



## timckelley

I personally liked *he orange be**er *han blue.


----------



## scottjf8

I guess







his is jus







par







of







he dus


----------



## timckelley

Wha*'s wi*h all *hese as*erisks? *ha* doesn'* seem righ*.


----------



## bruab

[QUO*E=deb*oine;5686528]Hi, my name is *oine

Oine... how would you pronounce *ha*? 

*[/QUO*E]

Whine. (smiley)


----------



## trojanrabbit

How many you guys running Firefox? IE?

/firefox here


----------



## Figaro

Am I having a s*roke or is *his place freaking ou*?

In o*her news, when did *he forum ge* sold? Wha* happened?


----------



## scottjf8

OMG I'm laughing so hard I'm going *o wake up *he family... god make i* s*op


----------



## MickeS

OK, NOW *he forum is unusable.


----------



## stevel

Me wonders if some coarse language blocker is having a problem.... (Had *o ponder composing said missive lacking *.)


----------



## Mark Lopez

Yep, *hings are changing wi*h *he new owners. No* sure ye* if i*'s for *he be**er or no*. 

IMO, *hough *his change makes *he place look jus* like every o*her forum (i.e. boring).


----------



## TriBruin

IE7. 

And I *hough* I was going *o crazy.


----------



## jtlytle

So, i*'s offically *he le**er be*ween S and U has been banned.. 

I guess i*'s okay for us *o say Bi*ch here now.


----------



## bruab

Looks similar in Firefox and Safari!

Ha! No *'s!


----------



## Mr. Soze

W*f?


----------



## Mr. Soze

and *he double quo*es are skwewy *oo!


----------



## Books

A* leas* *he quick replay is working!


----------



## dthmj

Bu* in brigh*er news, *he quick reply is back *o normal again 

And we need *he quick edi* back *oo... didn'* no*ice *ha* was missing from before.


----------



## Enrique

OMG, *his is *oo funny. LOL


----------



## nyny523

[QUO*E=mbklein;5686564]*his is so wrong...[/QUO*E]

and so funny!!!!!


----------



## mbklein

[QUO*E=j*ly*le;5686552]So, i*'s offically *he le**er be*ween S and U has been banned..

I guess i*'s okay for us *o say Bi*ch here now.[/QUO*E]

Bu* no* *j*ly*le*...


----------



## TivoPip

Every * (le**er af*er S in alphabe*) is showing up as a * since *he forum changed yes*erday. A bug?


----------



## MickeS

But the Quick Reply is back!


----------



## justen_m

Enrique said:


> OMG, *his is *oo funny. LOL


Blue, I can deal with. But I need my letter tees back.


----------



## MickeS

And the T's to now apparently!


----------



## Gunnyman

wud da hell da ledder before U is borken?


----------



## tecban

I assume some kind of update happened recently - I had to log back in this morning. Now all the "T"s in forum titles and text have been replaced with asterisks.

I'm using Vista/IE7. AKA Vis*a.


----------



## MickeS

Except the old t's are still *...


----------



## bsnelson

Oh wow. Now we should see how long of a message we can produce sans one banned "piece". 

Brad


----------



## scottjf8

Ahhh, our T's have returned to us

How I missed thee


----------



## MickeS

Not anymore. 

I wonder if


Spoiler



spoiler tags work now too?


----------



## Peter000

Seems like the t's are back, but not retroactively.


----------



## aepman

Somehow the lack of T's makes my name look odd.

Todd


edit...Or maybe not now.


----------



## David Bott

Augh....What fun.

Ok, Quick reply fix and spoilers fixed. 

The T issue come from a word wrap in the censor list leaving a T by itself. Not sure what made that happen. But fixed now.


----------



## scottjf8

MickeS said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> I wonder if
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> spoiler tags work now too?


Apparently they do! Wheee


----------



## MickeS

And spoiler tags and quick reply work again... ah... good enough for me. Now don't touch it!


----------



## scottjf8

Time to put those fingers on a diet 

Thanks, David!


----------



## Gunnyman

*hanks mr. Bo**
Jus* kidding 

The T works


----------



## dansee

Peter000 said:


> Seems like the t's are back, but not retroactively.


The t's are probably still negotiating for residuals...


----------



## GBL

You mean, like this?


> *iVo Communi*y Ge**ing an Upgrade
> *iVo Communi*y...
> 
> *he long-awai*ed *ime is here... *iVo Communi*y is ge**ing an upgrade! When we firs* *ook over managemen* of *he communi*y from David, he encouraged us and we readily agreed *ha* *he si*e was long overdue for a few key enhancemen*s. Now *he *ime has come, and we're exci*ed *o *ell you abou* some impor*an* inves*men* we're making in *he communi*y.
> 
> S*ar*ing in *he nex* few days, we will be making *he following improvemen*s *o *he communi*y. Please pardon our dus* while we ge* every*hing in place. We hope you are as pumped abou* *hese changes as we are. We believe each of *hese will improve *he communi*y for YOU.
> 
> Here's wha*'s in *he works...
> 
> * Upgrade *o *he la*es* versions of vBulle*in (v3.6.8) and o*her backend componen*s
> * Hardware upgrades *o increase overall performance
> * Several new skins *o choose from, wri**en from scra*ch for *he new version of vBulle*in
> 
> Along wi*h *hese *echnical changes *o *he si*e, we are also exci*ed *o announce *ha* we are launching a campaign *o promo*e *C Club membership. For *hose who don'* know, *C Club is a way *o *ake your *iVo Communi*y membership *o *he nex* level, realizing a bunch of nif*y benefi*s we know you'll enjoy. Because we're making a significan* financial inves*men* in *he communi*y (*o improve performance, upgrade vBulle*in, e*c), we will be adding more adver*isemen*s *o *he si*e (*as*efully - simple column *o *he righ* of *he home- and forum pages) as a par* of *he upgrade ... so no* *he leas* of *he benefi*s of *C Club membership is *o elimina*e *hese ads!
> 
> Here's wha* you ge* when you join...
> 
> * A newly-designed-for-*his-promo*ion *iVo communi*y *-shir* (we'll pos* a pic*ure when *he ar*work is finalized) for every person who signs up for or renews *heir membership in *C Club *hrough *he end of *he year
> * More PM space - room for 500 messages
> * Full and exclusive access *o *he *C Club Only Forums (and o*her forums may be considered in *he fu*ure)
> * Elimina*es righ*-hand column of adver*isemen*s
> * A badge of honor by your name - everywhere you go on *he si*e, people will know *ha* you're all in!
> * Special *C s*ore discoun*s from *ime *o *ime - being an insider has i*s advan*ages a* *he s*ore *oo
> * Las* bu* no* leas*, *he joy of knowing *ha* you're helping keep *he si*e alive and *hriving
> 
> We have also made *C Club more affordable wi*h a new *wo-year subscrip*ion op*ion. Membership is US$30 for 1 year, and now US$50 for 2 years.
> 
> So, we'll keep you pos*ed as *he upgrades move forward. We look forward *o seeing you around *he new and improved *iVo Communi*y.
> 
> -*he Capable Ne*works *eam
> __________________
> Jeff Block, Capable Ne*works
> 
> &quo*;I'm jus* jazzed *o be on *he show, man!&quo*;


----------



## WinBear

I like the new black accents. Can we get the blue accents switched to black? The blue "post reply" and "quote" buttons just don't look right with the black "Quick Reply" bar.


----------



## Figaro

Can someone point me to the story about the site being sold? Somehow I missed that entirely.


----------



## sushikitten

I think TCF club members should be grandfathered in without having to renew. We were early adopters of the club but we don't get a kewl t-shirt? :down:

And the quick edit (well, just "edit" now) is much better now, love it!

Also, would love to see the awake/sleeping tivo. 

And, cool, a new "logo" but comic sans. Really?

And please bring back the drop-down lists higher up. PLEASE!


----------



## nyny523

jenhudson said:


> I think TCF club members should be grandfathered in without having to renew. We were early adoptedrs of the club but we don't get a kewl t-shirt? :down:


I agree.

Oh, and quick reply is back.


----------



## scottjf8

Figaro said:


> Can someone point me to the story about the site being sold? Somehow I missed that entirely.


I think the original thread is gone, but there's some info HERE


----------



## jtlytle

Forum Jump is still at the bottom


----------



## jtlytle

mbklein said:


> j*ly*le said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, i*'s offically *he le**er be*ween S and U has been banned..
> 
> I guess i*'s okay for us *o say Bi*ch here now.
> 
> 
> 
> Bu* no* *j*ly*le*...
Click to expand...

No way???


----------



## kaszeta

MikeMar said:


> mind posting that link?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## dansee

David Bott said:


> Augh....What fun.
> 
> Ok, Quick reply fix and spoilers fixed.
> 
> The T issue come from a word wrap in the censor list leaving a T by itself. Not sure what made that happen. But fixed now.


I'm sure you're having the most fun time ever, Dave.


----------



## llurgy

jenhudson said:


> I think TCF club members should be grandfathered in without having to renew. We were early adopters of the club but we don't get a kewl t-shirt? :down:


:up:+100

No fair if we dont get a t-shirt too as the club only just started.

Mandy


----------



## Graymalkin

Yay! Spoilers and Quick Edit are back!


----------



## CatBurger00

Just to add to the list of what needs to be fixed...

Mobile skin issues:

There is a vB logo and an ad at the top of each page, as well as some unnecessary links (home, user cp, etc). They weren't there in the old version, but on second thought it might be good to keep if it can be reformatted to not take up so much space.

Also, there's no quick reply box.

The edit post page is not nearly as mobile-friendly as the reply page.
And finally (so far), a quote option would be very helpful.


----------



## mbklein

Graymalkin said:


> Yay! Spoilers and Quick Edit are back!


Hey! I hadn't seen that yet! How 'bout some spoiler tags, buddy?


----------



## dansee

CatBurger00 said:


> Just to add to the list of what needs to be fixed...
> 
> Mobile skin issues:


There's an easy fix for all of those things, Cat: Sit at home and post from a real computer, like a normal person.


----------



## faerie

I miss the "TiVo Community > Forum Extras > Forum Operations Center
Reload this Page A place to discuss the TCF upgrades" links at the top of the page that used to be also visible at the bottom of the page.


----------



## LoadStar

I've just gotta say: not not NOT a fan of the black backgrounds. It clashes HORRIBLY with the color scheme. I'm not precisely the world's biggest orange theme fan, but at least it's consistent and looked fairly attractive... the black? Not a good look combined with the orange.


----------



## tem

the forum jump *really* needs to be put back at the top of the page as well. 

And can the thread starter's name be put on the same line as the thread title as it was before ? that's twice as much screen space taken up by each thread title for no reason.


----------



## LoadStar

tem said:


> the forum jump *really* needs to be put back at the top of the page as well.


Words cannot say how much I miss this.

Also, bug report: Firefox 2.0.0.6, the cream colored background in the "Advanced Editor" is only drawing about 7/8ths of the way down. It sort of... stops right between the two rows of "post icons." The rest below that is grey background.


----------



## MirclMax

Another post to encourage the Forum Jump at the top to return.

Also, please swap the graphic back for threads you have posted in. The black dot was viewable.. the arrow thing is practically invisible.


----------



## CatBurger00

Dana: Did you really just ask me to be like a normal person? I expect better from you.

I'm in the middle of nowhere on an ambulance ridealong right now. I'm surprised they have running water. Forget a "real" computer


----------



## LoadStar

Our world is slowly turning black and white! Now the cream colored background behind the Quick Reply is also grey!


----------



## stalemate

tem said:


> the forum jump *really* needs to be put back at the top of the page as well.
> 
> And can the thread starter's name be put on the same line as the thread title as it was before ? that's twice as much screen space taken up by each thread title for no reason.


These are the main 2 things that are annoying me right now. Otherwise everything seems fine.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

dansee said:


> There's an easy fix for all of those things, Cat: Sit at home and post from a real computer, like a normal person.


LOL
I don't have the patience to do much of anything on a cell phone web browser. Ooh, 1.5" x 1.5"! How luxurious! A whole sentence nearly fits on the screen!

I'll vote for the forum jump at the top of the page, too. And the "new posts" button.


----------



## greg_burns

How do you link to a post in a thread now? The thread link (the one with the post #) just links to only a single post, not to the post positioned in a thread.


----------



## crowfan

Add me as another who misses the thread path ("TiVo Community > Forum Extras > Forum Operations Center > A place to discuss the TCF upgrades") below the thread and the forum jump at the top. These two are really throwing me off.


----------



## jtlytle

Where's our " We survived TCF upgraded" T-Shirts?


----------



## nyny523

LoadStar said:


> I've just gotta say: not not NOT a fan of the black backgrounds. It clashes HORRIBLY with the color scheme. I'm not precisely the world's biggest orange theme fan, but at least it's consistent and looked fairly attractive... the black? Not a good look combined with the orange.


I have NO problem with the black - I think it looks a lot better than the blue with the orange. That light blue and the dark orange look awful!


----------



## dianebrat

ohh, I *really* like the new "mark this forum read" behavior, before it had to repost the whole forum page, now it appears to just update the data.


----------



## Turtleboy

When I try to go to a new post, I get"

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/includes/class_core.php
Line: 3212


----------



## scottjf8

So now I see the forum jump thing is just below the last post on the page

TiVo Community > Forum Extras > Forum Operations Center


Very nice!


----------



## Turtleboy

On firefox os x, it doesn't load at all.

On safari, I'm getting the cookie error on the last page of a thread.


----------



## bkdtv

Please consider re-arranging the ads so they are below the navigation, as seen on AVS:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/

The fixed width font (for code tag) was also increased in size. Please restore the fixed width font to the previous size.



Code:


Look at the size of this text!


----------



## BeanMeScot

The arrows instead of dots is really bugging me. When I see the arrows out of the corner of my eye, I think they are padlocks and the thread is locked.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Forum jump is back at the top of the thread!


----------



## David Bott

Guve us time guys, give us time. We are working on changes as you can see. It took me a week to get them all done on AVS.


----------



## eddyj

nyny523 said:


> I have NO problem with the black - I think it looks a lot better than the blue with the orange. That light blue and the dark orange look awful!


What black? I don't see any black in the normal thread pages, although this reply still has mostly the blue and black scheme.


----------



## Turtleboy

How about youtube inlining?



Code:


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6hqP0c0_gw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6hqP0c0_gw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>




HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]b6hqP0c0_gw[/MEDIA]




PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube]b6hqP0c0_gw[/MEDIA]


----------



## Neenahboy

Would there be a way to add a little text line under a person's user name to indicate who the thread starter is in their subsequent replies?


----------



## David Bott

Ok, I am out of here now. Got the main ones and the others will need to be added by the new owners. Take care.


----------



## Neenahboy

Also, the post time stamp text needs to be bigger. It seems to all run together as it stands now.


----------



## MickeS

jenhudson said:


> And, cool, a new "logo" but comic sans. Really?


Italicized, no less. That logo looks awful


----------



## MickeS

David Bott said:


> Ok, I am out of here now. Got the main ones and the others will need to be added by the new owners. Take care.


Thanks for all the fixes!


----------



## stalemate

BeanMeScot said:


> When I see the arrows out of the corner of my eye, I think they are padlocks and the thread is locked.


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Inundated

Umm, "Mark All Forums Read" NEEDS to be returned to the top level, somewhere, of every page.

You know, like it was.  Even if it's a pull-down menu, which I think it was.

The only place I can find it is at the bottom of each "sub-forum" menu.


----------



## Inundated

Unfortunately, since all the immediate fixes this morning were done by David Bott, and he left, I doubt that'll be fixed today.


----------



## tem

BeanMeScot said:


> Forum jump is back at the top of the thread!


ok ... but it'd better if it were at the top of each forum thread list as well like it was before.


----------



## jsmeeker

wow ... Go to bed and wake up to a new forum..


Loads fine in Safari.. Let's see if I can post..


Edit: Yup.. I can post. yay!


----------



## David Bott

Forum Jump thing....It will be, it is just harder than adding it. To make it work here I used the AVS version of the SHOWTHREAD templete. The AVS ver of the SHOWFORUM template did not work as well and I neeed to remove it.

All in all, the guys at Capable are good guys and will get things done as they can an as they see fit. They are not up on the VB code as I am but they are coming along great.

All your ideas may not happen, just as they did not when I made changes, but others will and they just need some time.

Take care all.


----------



## jami

It stopped working for me in IE. Got the following message: 


> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/includes/class_core.php
> Line: 3212


----------



## Inundated

David, would it be too much to ask for you to keep making these tweaks - the simple ones, that return functionality that existed earlier, without upsetting the Capable Apple Cart, as you can or are able to do so?

And yes, I'm talking specifically about "Mark Forums Read" in the places it used to be 

If not, well, I still really appreciate your efforts today. Thank you!


----------



## Inundated

OK, I think I figured out Quick Reply.

It appears to be turned off "by default" on all threads.

If you turn it on for a thread, it will stay "turned on" - presumably at least through your current session.

I have no idea if it stays on between sessions.


----------



## jsmeeker

I haven't turned it on and it shows up for me.


----------



## Inundated

jsmeeker said:


> I haven't turned it on and it shows up for me.


Does it show up in all threads, including those you haven't replied to?


----------



## jtlytle

David Bott said:


> Forum Jump thing....It will be, it is just harder than adding it. To make it work here I used the AVS version of the SHOWTHREAD templete. The AVS ver of the SHOWFORUM template did not work as well and I neeed to remove it.
> 
> All in all, the guys at Capable are good guys and will get things done as they can an as they see fit. They are not up on the VB code as I am but they are coming along great.
> 
> All your ideas may not happen, just as they did not when I made changes, but others will and they just need some time.
> 
> Take care all.


What about TiVo Man that dance to let us know who is online/offline? He's our hero, so...


----------



## Enrique

jtlytle said:


> What about TiVo Man that dance to let us know who is online/offline? He's our hero, so...


+1 I hope he comes back.


----------



## tem

David Bott said:


> All in all, the guys at Capable are good guys and will get things done as they can an as they see fit. They are not up on the VB code as I am but they are coming along great.


One would think that a company whose sole business is managing forum software would be "up on the VB code".


----------



## montag

Bring back my black dot!

And why did we loose "quick edit"?


----------



## Inundated

In fairness, I don't think Capable runs many VB boards, if any aside from this one. I could be wrong.

And forget the Quick Reply problem...I think it was user error, not forum software. Sorry. 

(Mark All Forums Read...Mark All Forums Read...Mark All Forums Read... )


----------



## Inundated

I miss the dot, I miss the dancing TiVo man, but the world won't come to an end if they're not back. 

Though the dot is also an "inside WAYT thing", of course, I find that the arrows aren't as visible out of the corner of my eye. Maybe if the arrow's color was changed?


----------



## tase2

Not sure if I mentioned my desire for the return of "New Posts" yet, but if anyone is listening, please. That and the dot, and the dancing Tivo Man.


----------



## crowfan

The Forum Jump now appears at the top :up:

but it only appears at the top within a thread. It is not there when you are in a forum, looking at the list of threads. It needs to be added there (at the top).


----------



## justapixel

jtlytle said:


> Where's our " We survived TCF upgraded" T-Shirts?


I still have mine from the last upgrade, don't you?

Be patient everybody!  Remember last time? It took a few days to get everything in order and then everybody was happy again.

And, those of you threatened to leave the forum over the last upgrade - I remember who you are and you are still here.  You survived that one and will survive this one. 

Hey, I wonder how this looks on my iPhone!


----------



## jtlytle

justapixel said:


> I still have mine from the last upgrade, don't you?


I didn't get that one either!


----------



## jtlytle

I just noticed the "PRINT" command is gone.


----------



## crowfan

I meant to say this in my last post, but...

I understand that this takes time. I was just mentioning what was missing so they could see it and fix it when they could. I do very much appreciate the work that is going into this. :up:


----------



## justapixel

I'm sure all the comments on what you want to see back and what you miss will be appreciated. They were helpful when we did the last upgrade too.

It just doesn't happen instantly. 

Looks fine on my iPhone.


----------



## Inundated

I can do "Mark All Forums Read" fairly quickly by clicking "Forums" above, then scrolling to the bottom. But I'd still like to have it where it used to be.

Ditto with "New Posts", though it does appear it works fine in the Firefox extension for TCF.

Positives:

* I'm not sure I can judge this during the week, but the forum is lightning fast this Sunday afternoon.

* I'm not sure if this is new, but the forum stretches/shrinks to fit the window now, with very little whitespace. :up:


----------



## Inundated

justapixel said:


> I'm sure all the comments on what you want to see back and what you miss will be appreciated. They were helpful when we did the last upgrade too.
> 
> It just doesn't happen instantly.
> 
> Looks fine on my iPhone.


Which reminds me, I have to go get my Treo. I'll report back here...

Oh, and about things happening "instantly", we were very fortunate to have David Bott around this morning to fix some easy stuff, and put back some easy stuff.


----------



## JETarpon

Very happy that they added multi-quote.

Another vote for bringing back "new posts."

For those people asking for "quick edit" the edit button now *is* quick edit.


----------



## Inundated

JETarpon said:


> Very happy that they added multi-quote.
> 
> Another vote for bringing back "new posts."
> 
> For those people asking for "quick edit" the edit button now *is* quick edit.


Yep, I noticed that. It just throws you off because it looks the same as the regular edit screen!


----------



## Inundated

Oh, about multi-quote - this may be the single nicest new feature.


----------



## eddyj

JETarpon said:


> Another vote for bringing back "new posts."


In case people missed it, I will repeat what someone else posted...this URL will get you the new posts. Just set a bookmark with it:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## tase2

eddyj said:


> In case people missed it, I will repeat what someone else posted...this URL will get you the new posts. Just set a bookmark with it:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=getnew


Thanks Eddy, I did miss it. It is a nice short-term fix. :up:


----------



## eddyj

tase2 said:


> Thanks Eddy, I did miss it. It is a nice short-term fix. :up:


I also use New Posts a lot, almost as much as the UserCP, so now my toolbar has buttons for both.


----------



## tase2

eddyj said:


> I also use New Posts a lot, almost as much as the UserCP, so now my toolbar has buttons for both.


Firefox?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

probably in here somewhere, but put the "Continue to Main Forum" link back on the homepage


----------



## Inundated

I've loaded this into a Firefox toolbar option, as suggested:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?do=markread

Works fine. It should still be back on the regular screens, tho.


----------



## MikeMar

New posts button at the top!!!


----------



## eddyj

tase2 said:


> Firefox?


Yup.


----------



## timckelley

What is multi-quote? Every time I click on it, it does nothing.


----------



## windracer

timckelley said:


> What is multi-quote? Every time I click on it, it does nothing.


Ah neat ... what you do is click the multi-quote button on every post you want to quote (it'll turn red) and _then_ click Reply. All the messages you selected will be quoted.


----------



## Inundated

timckelley said:


> What is multi-quote? Every time I click on it, it does nothing.





windracer said:


> Ah neat ... what you do is click the multi-quote button on every post you want to quote (it'll turn red) and _then_ click Reply. All the messages you selected will be quoted.


One of my favorite new features.


----------



## crowfan

eddyj said:


> Yup.





timckelley said:


> What is multi-quote? Every time I click on it, it does nothing.


Click multi-quote on one post, then click Quote on another. It will take the multi-quote post and the other one (that's what I did with this post).

ETA: Geez I'm slow.


----------



## JohnB1000

Apologies that I have not read the whole thread.

Previously when my subscribed threads were emailed and I clicked on the link it would take me to the most recent post I had missed, now it takes me to the start of the thread ?

Is this something I can correct myself or a flaw


----------



## timckelley

Okay, I see how it works now. I see you can also toggle posts on and off. I wonder if there's a mass untoggle switch that deselects all posts.


----------



## Graymalkin

timckelley said:


> Okay, I see how it works now. I see you can also toggle posts on and off. I wonder if there's mass untoggle switch that deselects all posts.





JohnB1000 said:


> Apologies that I have not read the whole thread.
> 
> Previously when my subscribed threads were emailed and I clicked on the link it would take me to the most recent post I had missed, now it takes me to the start of the thread ?
> 
> Is this something I can correct myself or a flaw





crowfan said:


> Click multi-quote on one post, then click Quote on another. It will take the multi-quote post and the other one (that's what I did with this post).
> 
> ETA: Geez I'm slow.


Me, too. But now I got it.


----------



## cwaring

appleye1 said:


> I was really hoping for longer signatures ....


Add another vote for this idea. Loving the new look, btw, but certainly not interested in the 'club'.

A big thank-you from this side of the pond


----------



## jsmeeker

Is there any thread or post that describes any new features of the forum software?? Most of what I have seen has been about stuff that was broken (and was fixed) or what TC Club gives you.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

In the upgrade, we lost the ban on images in signatures. That's something we should reinstitute. Those can get annoying and distracting real quick and clutter the forum.


----------



## kdmorse

I blinked - and New Posts just came back.

-Ken


----------



## David Bott

Hi, I had a few mins and checked in. I added NEW POSTS to the menu bar.

As far as the Mark All Forum Read, I am sorry, I do not even remember that being in the top of the site before the upgrade.  I have no clue where it would have been.

I have no FTP access for I can not fix the dancing TiVo guy showing if someone is on-line.

Oh well. A lot of these things are small, just give it time. After all, it is Sunday.


----------



## Inundated

Agatha Mystery said:


> In the upgrade, we lost the ban on images in signatures. That's something we should reinstitute. Those can get annoying and distracting real quick and clutter the forum.


Agreed. I don't want this place to turn into Howard Forums for TiVo.


----------



## jsmeeker

Inundated said:


> Does it show up in all threads, including those you haven't replied to?


yes. Even threads I had never even previously read.


----------



## mr2828

Is it just me or are links/thread names you've already clicked on/read previously the same color now as ones you haven't clicked on?

This is pretty annoying - you can't easily see which ones you've already clicked on.


----------



## Langree

The "New Post" is up top now it seems.


----------



## MikeMar

Quick reply is back (has been for a bit)

new posts is back

I'm a happy camper (now just get rid of the black )


----------



## Inundated

I also see New Posts. :up:

No "Mark All Forums Read" anywhere, though I seem to recall it was under one of those buttons as a menu option...


----------



## Jeff Block

Greetings, TiVo Community family...

Sorry it's taken me so long to chime in here, but it seems that the drive I had to make from St. Louis to Chicago this morning was long enough to allow > 200 posts in this thread to slip by. So, I've just read every single one, and wanted to get a few thoughts / responses out there into the community...

First, *you will get all the features back that you used to have before the upgrade*. So, rest assured. Yes, this means "new posts", "mark all read", "jump to", "print", "TC Club badge", and the rest. The menu will be restored to an improved version of what used to be there too. I have a list of about 20 of them at present, and I really appreciate that everyone is making us aware of broken or missing features. We were far more focused on getting the performance issues everyone was experienced taken care of than making sure every bell and whistle was in place. We missed things too, which is unfortunate and I apologize. We'll fix those ASAP. However, our focus was on getting the performance improved. I was a bit sad that out of 250 posts in this thread, only 1 acknowledged that. Believe me when I say that we have your best interests in mind here. I hope everyone can come to a point of assuming we'll do right by you, not that we'll leave you hanging.

Secondly, our tech team was up all night last night doing this upgrade, and it's Sunday, so they're recouping. A big thanks to David for taking care of a few of the hot items while I was in transit and while they were taking a bit of a break. Tomorrow morning (Monday), bright and early, we'll start in restoring the other things that need to be restored, as well as adding a few more skins, etc. In short, please be patient. It won't take long for us to get things back into tip-top condition.

Please continue to let us know if something is missing, but also please read though at least some of this thread first to make sure you aren't posting that the "mark all read" feature is missing for the 150th time. We know. We're on it. But if you come up with something new, we definitely want to know.

Also, I love the suggestions everyone's making for new features - including new TC Club perks. We'll be considering all of them, and I imagine some will get implemented soon. Thank you for the suggestions.

In general, thank you to all who are showing great patience while we work out the kinks in the upgrade. Even if it takes a bit of time, we're confident the end result will be worth it.

Hope you all have a great afternoon. I'll be back with more tomorrow.

-Jeff


----------



## David Bott

Inundated said:


> I also see New Posts. :up:
> 
> No "Mark All Forums Read" anywhere, though I seem to recall it was under one of those buttons as a menu option...


You really need to read posts...

"As far as the Mark All Forum Read, I am sorry, I do not even remember that being in the top of the site before the upgrade. I have no clue where it would have been."

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=5687209&postcount=249


----------



## MikeMar

Good stuff Jeff, we are all just very set in our ways


----------



## Inundated

David Bott said:


> You really need to read posts...
> 
> "As far as the Mark All Forum Read, I am sorry, I do not even remember that being in the top of the site before the upgrade. I have no clue where it would have been."
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=5687209&postcount=249


Missed this one, sorry!

It was in a menu up at the top, where the buttons are now. I can't remember what the menu option was called, but it was in a pulldown "quick menu" sort of thing. It was not a separate link.


----------



## Inundated

And thank you, Jeff.

I promise not to mention that again. (It was a running joke, actually. )


----------



## David Bott

Inundated said:


> Missed this one, sorry!
> 
> It was in a menu up at the top, where the buttons are now. I can't remember what the menu option was called, but it was in a pulldown "quick menu" sort of thing. It was not a separate link.


Ah...they are mising the entire QUICKLINKS menu. Let me see if I can find it and get it restored. But seeing it is a drop down, it may not be anything I can do quick. But maybe.


----------



## kdmorse

Low priority issue - but I didn't see it reported.

View this thread, click on thread tools, and four menu items appear. Printable Version, Email this thread, <Blank>, and Unsubscribe.

The blank third entry, if clicked on, brings you to a completely blank white screen.

I can't for the life of me remember what might be missing from that menu, but whatever it is, might need a bit of attention.

-Ken


----------



## Inundated

David Bott said:


> Ah...they are mising the entire QUICKLINKS menu. Let me see if I can find it and get it restored. But seeing it is a drop down, it may not be anything I can do quick. But maybe.


Thanks, David! Yeah, that's what it is.

It's not a huge deal to me (for one, I've already made up a Firefox toolbar bookmark to "replace" Mark All Forums Read on my browser), but I think it'd also provide missing functionality folks will probably notice at some point.


----------



## DancnDude

Thanks Jeff! I just think people are excited with all of the changes and differences, but overall things look good! I'm sure more will be worked on. I'm very happy the board still looks very much like it did before 

It's great that performance will increase and I'm appreciative of that. It's just not one of those immediately visible changes so that's probably why it hasn't been mentioned. We do appreciate that!


----------



## Inundated

And again, thank you for weighing in, Jeff. It's actually more than we should expect on a Sunday!


----------



## David Bott

Ok, I got the QUICKLINKS back.


----------



## biker

Thanks Dave and Jeff!


----------



## David Bott

*Jeff:

For your notes...The Below Is DONE...

QUICKLINKS in menu added back. (That included the mark all forums read)
NEW POSTS in menu added back.
Spoilers Fixed
Forum Jump drop down added back to top of SHOWTHREAD. (Needed in SHOWFORUM)
Quick link back added to the bottom of threads.
Quick Reply Fixed to not need to click first.
Added a few new plugins that I could do without FTP access.*

Not sure if I am forgetting anything else I fixed.

Bye for now all.


----------



## ellinj

I like the fact that the text of pm's are sent in the email now. Very nice feature that has been gone for a while. 

Eddyj, I also noticed that spell check in the quick reply box is working now or at least on my mom's computer it is.


----------



## d-dub

kdmorse said:


> Low priority issue - but I didn't see it reported.
> 
> View this thread, click on thread tools, and four menu items appear. Printable Version, Email this thread, <Blank>, and Unsubscribe.
> 
> The *blank *third entry, if clicked on, brings you to a completely *blank white screen*.
> -Ken


Sounds like it does exactly what it's supposed to!


----------



## rhuntington3

Jeff, thank you to you and the team for hard work. The upgrade is nice and the performance does seem much improved! :up: David, thanks for helping out and getting some of the old features back! :up:


----------



## Inundated

Thank you, David! It is there as advertised.

That's it - no more complaints from me.


----------



## maggsm82

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but the last post link on threads over 7 pages long just takes you to the top of the last page rather than the last post.

I haven't spent much time on here today, but overall things are looking great to me!


----------



## Inundated

Have to echo Richard, too...+10 on the speed increase. It reminds me of when I upgraded my cable modem from 6 MBps to 15!



I don't expect it to be this "super fast" during the busier time periods, but this speed improvement is a VERY good sign.


----------



## bicker

Great to see the Quicklinks menu back... that's where the Mark Forum Read link is.

I think the shorter Quicklinks menu. The longer one we had before the upgrade was a bit unwieldy.


----------



## Polcamilla

I have to admit... I never knew what the awake/sleeping TiVo guy was for. Now that I know, I kinda hope he comes back. 

(Also, I'm kinda curious if my grandfathered long siggy still works.)


----------



## JETarpon

It seems like I have to log back in periodically, whereas before I could stay logged in forever. Anybody else?

Thanks for the fixes, David!


----------



## eddyj

ellinj said:


> Eddyj, I also noticed that spell check in the quick reply box is working now or at least on my mom's computer it is.


Yep, that came back when the Quick reply was "fixed" to be always on. I mentioned it somewhere, but with so many posts, it probably got missed.

And for the record I was the one who DID mention the speed increases. So there!  

Thanks Jeff and especially David for the quick action on some of our requests. The place is slowly getting back its "feel".


----------



## cherry ghost

What's the point of "Mark Forums Read"? Doesn't seem very useful to me.


----------



## scottjf8

The new upgrades are awesome! Thanks Jeff, David, and team!

Having the message of a PM in the email is SO awesome!


----------



## Turtleboy

The board sure is much faster! I like that when you send a PM to multiple people, the receipients can see who else is getting it, like a true CC.

On a separate note, please do not allow pics in sigs. It's lame.


----------



## Langree

cherry ghost said:


> What's the point of "Mark Forums Read"? Doesn't seem very useful to me.


I use it if I've been away for a few days and just want to "clear the clutter".


----------



## Inundated

cherry ghost said:


> What's the point of "Mark Forums Read"? Doesn't seem very useful to me.


The number of new messages here is often insane, even within sub-forums. If you're not here more than once a day, they pile up.

Marking them allows you to "cut bait" from hundreds of messages you'll never read being marked as unread.


----------



## Neenahboy

The speed increase so far has been awesome. Tried a few "Find all posts by" and Find all threads by" searches, and they've been instant. :up: :up:


----------



## Bryanmc

David Bott said:


> *Jeff:
> 
> For your notes...The Below Is DONE...
> 
> QUICKLINKS in menu added back. (That included the mark all forums read)
> NEW POSTS in menu added back.
> Spoilers Fixed
> Forum Jump drop down added back to top of SHOWTHREAD. (Needed in SHOWFORUM)
> Quick link back added to the bottom of threads.
> Quick Reply Fixed to not need to click first.
> Added a few new plugins that I could do without FTP access.*
> 
> Not sure if I am forgetting anything else I fixed.
> 
> Bye for now all.


Thanks David!


----------



## scottjf8

The speed is awesome!

I also like how email notification of subscribed threads shows the quoted message if there was one...


----------



## knownzero

Turtleboy said:


> On a separate note, please do not allow pics in sigs. It's lame.


Totally lame! 

Seriously though, I can't imagine that's going to last long.


----------



## bicker

cherry ghost said:


> What's the point of "Mark Forums Read"? Doesn't seem very useful to me.


I review each of the forums I'm subscribed to and then when I've read all I am interested in reading, I use that feature to mark everything read. Then, the next time I check back on the forums, I'm assured that the only threads with bold thread titles are ones with new messages posted after I had last checked.


----------



## faerie

Looks good guys! Thanks for the work on the update!! I think the only thing I'm really missing is the dancing tivo for online status.


----------



## steve614

Jeff Block said:


> Also, I love the suggestions everyone's making for new features
> 
> -Jeff


In that case, how about a shortcut icon to "wrap spoiler tags around selected text" when you're posting? It sure would make things easier in the Now Playing section.

BTW - thanks for all the hard work.:up:
I look forward to seeing the awake/sleeping Tivo guy come back and to see what new skins we're going to get.


----------



## Zoglarfy

Okay, I love that when you're posting a new thread and entering a title, it will automatically give you a quick search-result scan of older threads with similar titles, just to decrease the chance of you posting something that someone else had posted earlier.

Nice! :up:

ETA: Quick Reply using AJAX for seamless posting without reloading the page, and Edit _also_ using AJAX to edit the post right then and there. Niiiiiiice. :up:


----------



## scottjf8

Okay, I love that when you're posting a new thread and entering a title, it will automatically give you a quick search-result scan of older threads with similar titles, just to decrease the chance of you posting something that someone else had posted earlier. [/QUOTE]

That is freaking awesome


----------



## timckelley

Zoglarfy said:


> Okay, I love that when you're posting a new thread and entering a title, it will automatically give you a quick search-result scan of older threads with similar titles, just to decrease the chance of you posting something that someone else had posted earlier.
> 
> Nice! :up:


I haven't notice this, because I haven't started a new thread yet since the upgrade, that but that sounds like an *excellent* feature. I try to search for similar threads first normally, but this sounds like it could make that process easier for me.

Hopefully people will try to use meaningful thread titles, but if they don't, we really can't be blamed for starting a thread that's a dup of another thread.


----------



## eddyj

OK, so the searching is faster. But is it better? Cause it used to stink. I'll have to play with it.


----------



## newsposter

eddyj said:


> If you "shrink" the "Posting Rules" box on the bottom left, the Forum Jump will end up higher. And this should be a setting that sticks, though I have not tried it.


away for a few hours and this has been fixed...i like quick responses. Excellent administration.



David Bott said:


> (Note I am over stepping here so I hope I do not get into trouble. )


I wish i had more characters in my sig for that quote 

Now just to move the ads about the menu bar......and USER CP over to the left..and i'll shut up . 

-------------
I haven't started a thread yet but if it's like the search over at dbs that you can search by title right from within the post reply, that's awesome


----------



## Neenahboy

eddyj said:


> OK, so the searching is faster. But is it better? Cause it used to stink. I'll have to play with it.


Nope, it still sucks. It just sucks faster.


----------



## knownzero

knownzero said:


> Totally lame!
> 
> Seriously though, I can't imagine that's going to last long.


And...it's gone!


----------



## rhuntington3

May we please get the drop down, forum jump menu added to the top of each forum's page? I see it at the top and bottom of each page when viewing a thread but its only way down at the bottom when view the index for any given forum. It makes jumping to another forum a bit difficult.


----------



## greg_burns

No Members List link anymore, or am I just missing it?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/memberlist.php

I see that this was fixed. :up:


----------



## eddyj

I just noticed the buttons for the images and hyperlinks in the Quick Reply box. Nice!


----------



## mrdbdigital

Jeff and David,

Thanks for the improvements. The forum is much, much faster and more responsive. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Neenahboy

I love that you can click View Post for one of your ignored users and not have it open in a separate window any more. :up:


----------



## Marc

I hope that the WYSIWYG editor will be enabled.


----------



## Bryanmc

rhuntington3 said:


> May we please get the drop down, forum jump menu added to the top of each forum's page? I see it at the top and bottom of each page when viewing a thread but its only way down at the bottom when view the index for any given forum. It makes jumping to another forum a bit difficult.


David mentioned that he fixed it in the threads and that it's coming for the forum pages.



> Forum Jump drop down added back to top of SHOWTHREAD. (Needed in SHOWFORUM)


----------



## rhuntington3

Bryanmc said:


> David mentioned that he fixed it in the threads and that it's coming for the forum pages.


Ah, missed that.


----------



## YamahaRick

Is anyone's time stamp off? I confirmed that my selected timezone is correct, yet timestamps are still an hour off ... this was true before last night's upgrade (I believe it started once DST ended).


----------



## Langree

YamahaRick said:


> Is anyone's time stamp off? I confirmed that my selected timezone is correct, yet timestamps are still an hour off ... this was true before last night's upgrade (I believe it started once DST ended).


Mine is right, do you have the autodetect dst settings box checked?


----------



## Agatha Mystery

I will say that it is much faster. I never liked that page between posting and it showing up. Now it just pops up at the bottom. I've definitely noticed a speed difference.


----------



## Inundated

So far, so good on my Treo. The faster speed is definitely seen!

(For those who don't know, I refuse to use the inadequate mobile skin for VB.)

The buttons are a bit big on the Treo, but no big deal there. The functionality is great, and there is no extra white space.


----------



## jsmeeker

the "go to first new post" triangle thing next to the thread topic is broken. It had been working OK for me all day long. It seems to have broken in the past 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Neenahboy

Question: does the site upgrade mean that the 1000-post limit on the more active threads will no longer be enforced?


----------



## jsmeeker

jsmeeker said:


> the "go to first new post" triangle thing next to the thread topic is broken. It had been working OK for me all day long. It seems to have broken in the past 10-15 minutes.


This appears to be working again.


----------



## justapixel

Neenahboy said:


> I love that you can click View Post for one of your ignored users and not have it open in a separate window any more. :up:




Why would you view post from an ignored user? Doesn't that sort of defeat the purpose,or do I misunderstand?


----------



## appleye1

justapixel said:


> Why would you view post from an ignored user? Doesn't that sort of defeat the purpose,or do I misunderstand?


Curiosity kills the cat!?

I've used ignore very sparingly over the years but when I do there are times when someone will refer to a post from a party I have ignored (without quoting it.) And sometimes that someone will say something that intrigues me about the ignored party or their post.

So, as much as I fight it, I will sometimes read what I should be ignoring. For the record, I usually regret it!


----------



## appleye1

Quicklinks button is a little screwy looking (glad to have it though!)


----------



## modnar

Looking (and working) good (well)!


----------



## mtnagel

Can the message preview when you hover over a thread title be enabled? I love that over at DBStalk.com.


----------



## newsposter

Agatha Mystery said:


> I will say that it is much faster. I never liked that page between posting and it showing up. Now it just pops up at the bottom. I've definitely noticed a speed difference.


i'm not sure i remember such a page..what did it say?

I do remember if you add sub to a thread without posting there was a message. but not just posting. Or is memory shot?


----------



## ellinj

YamahaRick said:


> Is anyone's time stamp off? I confirmed that my selected timezone is correct, yet timestamps are still an hour off ... this was true before last night's upgrade (I believe it started once DST ended).


My time if off by an hour too. Don't remember if it was off before the upgrade though.


----------



## nyny523

The speed now is awesome, and I love the multi-quote feature! :up:

Thank you for all the fine upgrades so far!!!


----------



## jrm01

nyny523 said:


> The speed now is awesome, and I love the multi-quote feature! :up:
> 
> Thank you for all the fine upgrades so far!!!


Just a suggestion for you. With the new update you can easily change your signature so that the first line (Jets) is moved after the second line (Things that are yucky).


----------



## nyny523

jrm01 said:


> Just a suggestion for you. With the new update you can easily change your signature so that the first line (Jets) is moved after the second line (Things that are yuckey).


Har, Har...


----------



## Jebberwocky!

I'm a little PO'ed about the new upgrade - this site is now without any speed issues or the frequent down times - how am I ever going to get any work done?


----------



## waldingrl

Just started my first new thread under the new software and I'm very impressed that it brought up a list of threads with the same keywords (for me it was veteran) so that I could look to see if maybe a similar thread had been started. :up: I like this hack/feature!!! :up:


----------



## juliana541

I guess we are on our own! OHH mi lorde thimk ofe alle thee misstakes thaat wille goe uncorreccted. Ouche!!!


----------



## dcheesi

*shurg* I use Firefox, so I get real-time spell-checking anyway. I hadn't even noticed that the form version was missing.


----------



## jlb

Surely a smeek, but bring back the little black dot for threads you have posted in. My aging eyes could use the help!


----------



## Dawny

I know, I'm bummed! I was looking for it, too.


----------



## eddyj

dcheesi said:


> *shurg* I use Firefox, so I get real-time spell-checking anyway. I hadn't even noticed that the form version was missing.


You would have for a while Sunday after the upgrade, when the FF spell checker was not working with the Quick Edit box. But they fixed it quickly.


----------



## eddyj

Dawny said:


> I know, I'm bummed! I was looking for it, too.


Dawny, before FF had the on-the-fly spell checker, I used the one that comes with the Google toolbar. Much better than the one the board provided.


----------



## dcheesi

dcheesi said:


> **shurg** I use Firefox, so I get real-time spell-checking anyway. I hadn't even noticed that the form version was missing.


And you can see how much attention I pay to my spell-check anyway...


----------



## anom

+1 for Firefox with auto spell check. It's worth switching from IE for that alone -- or does IE have it now? I haven't used IE for a while, and it such a useful feature I can't imagine why everyone isn't implementing it.


----------



## timckelley

jlb said:


> Surely a smeek, but bring back the little black dot for threads you have posted in. My aging eyes could use the help!


I never noticed the black dot. Is this dot useful for people (like me) who use the User CP? If I post in a thread, it gets automatically subscribed.


----------



## jrm01

jlb said:


> Surely a smeek, but bring back the little black dot for threads you have posted in. My aging eyes could use the help!


+1


----------



## choccy

One thing I have noticed, and maybe this is a Firefox only thing, but before the upgrade when you click on a thread that thread's text changed to red (ie, default browser behavior for a link that had been previously clicked on.) That no longer happens, all thread titles/links are blue, clicked on or not.

This is non-default behavior for a web page, probably something in the stylesheet.


----------



## dthmj

Just a suggestion (and maybe it's been made before in this thread)...

But this thread is hard to wade through. In the Announcement thread can a list of known issues be given (stuff you are working on, so we know you know it needs to be worked on) and an update when something has been fixed.

Such as:

Known Issues

Reply Dots
Forum Jump Box at top of page
Quick Reply
Spoiler tag

It will then be quick and easy to be able to tell that you are listening to us and plan a fix for something and let us know it was fixed.

Thank you!

Edit: Helps if you know the proper command for a strike through


----------



## eddyj

strike

Works with just [ s ] [ /s ]

edit: as you obviously already found out.


----------



## dthmj

eddyj said:


> strike
> 
> Works with just [ s ] [ /s ]
> 
> edit: as you obviously already found out.


But I bet you had to look it up! 

It's rather hidden - not on the advanced editing screen, but instead on the vB code page linked at the very bottom.


----------



## eddyj

dthmj said:


> But I bet you had to look it up!
> 
> It's rather hidden - not on the advanced editing screen, but instead on the vB code page linked at the very bottom.


Actually, no. I didn't even know that it was documented. I once peeked at the underlying code from someone else using it to see how it was done, and have used it since. Where is it even documented?

edit: I see it now. That is VERY unobvious!


----------



## modnar

Any chance of reducing each thread listing on the thread listing pages to just one line - or something else so more threads can fit on one page.


----------



## timckelley

modnar said:


> Any chance of reducing each thread listing on the thread listing pages to just one line - or something else so more threads can fit on one page.


I kind of think it's easier on the eyes like it is now, instead of compressing such a large number of threads on one page.


----------



## modnar

timckelley said:


> I kind of think it's easier on the eyes like it is now, instead of compressing such a large number of threads on one page.


I'd prefer the poster being in a separate table column.


----------



## newsposter

*(arrow not here)* Go to first new post Directv Possibly going back to Tivo HD DVR (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5 6 ... Last Post)
raven540

Today 10:21 AM
by milominderbinder Go to last post *(arrow is here)*

ok why isnt there an arrow next to all the left of the posts in user cp? I thought there used to be 2 arrows on each one? Even if i did user cp i thought the 2nd arrow remained there...now it's just the one

(hope this was clear)


----------



## eddyj

newsposter said:


> *(arrow not here)* Go to first new post Directv Possibly going back to Tivo HD DVR (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5 6 ... Last Post)
> raven540
> 
> Today 10:21 AM
> by milominderbinder Go to last post *(arrow is here)*
> 
> ok why isnt there an arrow next to all the left of the posts in user cp? I thought there used to be 2 arrows on each one? Even if i did user cp i thought the 2nd arrow remained there...now it's just the one
> 
> (hope this was clear)


The arrow on the left is there only if you have not read all messages in the thread. The one on the right is always there and takes you to the last post.


----------



## DVDerek

If the performance issues are really fixed, then I say BRAVO to you. Does this mean we can end the "1000 posts per thread" rule? The NFL thread is fast approaching 2000 and the comcast cable card thread is over 3000, I believe...


----------



## marct

appleye1 said:


> I don't like the "user is online" green light thing. Bring back the little sleeping/awake Tivo guy!


+1 to that.

I want the TiVo guy back!


----------



## waldingrl

Is it me or is search more messed up than usual. I thought there once was a Hot Fuzz thread and now I can't locate it. Maybe it's just reindexing and hasn't caught up??

EDIT: If I try ot start a new thread about Hot Fuzz it finds threads about it. Hmm...


----------



## GrondramB

I'm sure there are some bugs to work out but generally it seems at least as good everywhere and improved significantly in looks and performance. 

It looks like a winning upgrade.


----------



## montag

mtnagel said:


> Can the message preview when you hover over a thread title be enabled? I love that over at DBStalk.com.


I hate that feature. I hope that the user can choose to enable or disable.


----------



## mtnagel

montag said:


> I hate that feature. I hope that the user can choose to enable or disable.


Well you don't have to hover over a title. It takes a half a second or so to appear. But I'd be in favor of an option.


----------



## tem

another plea for putting the thread title/starter on the same line ! Tons of wasted screen space !!!!!


----------



## Bryanmc

tem said:


> another plea for putting the thread title/starter on the same line ! Tons of wasted screen space !!!!!


I like it alot this way.

Everything seems much easier to read. I'm fine with going back as well, but "saving space" isn't always the only issue. Design, function, and the experience are important as well. I think it's much more pleasant this way.


----------



## waldingrl

And if we're making a wish list embedded video tags would rock.


----------



## heySkippy

montag said:


> I hate that feature. I hope that the user can choose to enable or disable.


I agree with montag. Hate the feature and hope it stays absent from TCF.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Slickdeals uses vBulletin and one thing I really like is that when you click on Search This Forum, there is a check box right there that says "Search in Thread Titles Only". Here you always have to go to Advanced Search to search by titles. I think that would make it easier for people to find old threads. People complain about search not turning up the thread they want all the time and I think their not knowing they can search just titles is part of the problem.


----------



## Langree

BeanMeScot said:


> Slickdeals uses vBulletin and one thing I really like is that when you click on Search This Forum, there is a check box right there that says "Search in Thread Titles Only". Here you always have to go to Advanced Search to search by titles. I think that would make it easier for people to find old threads. People complain about search not turning up the thread they want all the time and I think their not knowing they can search just titles is part of the problem.


+1

I often look for stuff by title and hate having to go to advanced options just to do so.


----------



## SoBelle0

Things are looking really good!! And, the speed really is apparent. Wahoo!! :up: We all appreciate the time you are taking to work through the upgrades & suggestions, and look forward to seeing what more you have in store for us.

I didn't see this mentioned... 
My text is huge - but only the threads, not the breadcrumb, headers, etc - is anyone else noticing this? If I make it smaller within FF options, then the other websites in my tabs are so tiny I can hardly read them. Is this making sense? Is there an option within TCF where I can change font size for threads?

I'd also like to see the thread title/starter on the same line. Not because of space concerns... but, my lack of hand-eye coordinations is causing me to end up at the starter's User Profile when I really wanted First New Post. 

Lastly, another vote for the dot. If you're taking votes, that is.


----------



## jsmeeker

mtnagel said:


> Well you don't have to hover over a title. It takes a half a second or so to appear. But I'd be in favor of an option.


you can't help NOT hover. Just passing over it makes it pop up. Annoying as heck.


----------



## mtnagel

jsmeeker said:


> you can't help NOT hover. Just passing over it makes it pop up. Annoying as heck.


I guess I'm in the minority. But I'd love the option.


----------



## choccy

Hover also means more data is transferred to build the index page, namely, the code and data used for the hovering. That slows down page load times and increases server load.


----------



## timckelley

choccy said:


> Hover also means more data is transferred to build the index page, namely, the code and data used for the hovering. That slows down page load times and increases server load.


Therefore, I say whatever minor convenience would be gained, is not worth it. Why load the data for every thread on the page, when I'm only interested in certain ones of them?


----------



## Bryanmc

timckelley said:


> Therefore, I say whatever minor convenience would be gained, is not worth it. Why load the data for every thread on the page, when I'm only interested in certain ones of them?


I hate the hover thing when I come across it at sites.


----------



## dthmj

I like the hover thing at one site I go to - tells me pretty quick if I want to click on that post or not. 

However, I don't really care - I can live without it.


----------



## modnar

mtnagel said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. But I'd love the option.


Hover is a great feature!


----------



## mbklein

anom said:


> +1 for Firefox with auto spell check. It's worth switching from IE for that alone -- or does IE have it now? I haven't used IE for a while, and it such a useful feature I can't imagine why everyone isn't implementing it.


+1 for OS X where _every_ text box has auto spell check.


----------



## TriBruin

anom said:


> +1 for Firefox with auto spell check. It's worth switching from IE for that alone -- or does IE have it now? I haven't used IE for a while, and it such a useful feature I can't imagine why everyone isn't implementing it.


I use an add-in called IE7Pro to enable spellcheck in IE7. Oh yea, it also has an adblock (what side ads? )


----------



## steve614

Another vote for no hover.


----------



## choccy

RBlount said:


> I use an add-in called IE7Pro to enable spellcheck in IE7. Oh yea, it also has an adblock (what side ads? )


Were the side bar ads implemented yet? I've not seen them and I figured I'd at least have to block something new to avoid them.

EDIT: I disabled AdBlock.. still, no sidebar ads.


----------



## jsmeeker

choccy said:


> Were the side bar ads implemented yet? I've not seen them and I figured I'd at least have to block something new to avoid them.
> 
> EDIT: I disabled AdBlock.. still, no sidebar ads.


the side bar ads only appear on the pages that list forums. Not within the forums or within the threads (thank God)


----------



## scoblitz

jsmeeker said:


> the side bar ads only appear on the pages that list forums. Not within the forums or within the threads (thank God)


Which I think is a good compromise really

SB


----------



## TAsunder

I don't really have any suggestions or complaints. Just wanted to say that the site is much faster and I really appreciate the work put into the upgrade!


----------



## sushikitten

The speed is awesome!!
The multi-quote feature is awesome!!
The quick reply box with extra editing features is awesome!!
Getting full PM text in the email is awesome!!
The similar threads when posting a new post feature is awesome!!

Not awesome? No sleepy/alert TiVo guy. 

Would love to see him back, plus the black dot, plus the advanced search ability mentioned above (without having to go to advanced search)...is there a way for an inline search function that works like the new thread/similar thread function? That rocks, and it seems like it's the same process.

ETA: And wait, didn't we used to have a Thread Tools on the bottom of the page, too? I don't remember having to scroll to the top to subscribe or email the thread.


----------



## Langree

Ok, I just made a change in my profile and had to agree not to spam the site?!

Interesting.

What happens if someone says NO?


----------



## mtnagel

dthmj said:


> I like the hover thing at one site I go to - tells me pretty quick if I want to click on that post or not.
> 
> However, I don't really care - I can live without it.





modnar said:


> Hover is a great feature!


At least I'm not the only one. And I use it exactly like dthmj.


----------



## Drewster

I'm getting multi-second delays with each page load, due to google-analytics.

Firefox, XP, Time Warner cable in SoCal.


----------



## Inundated

And I'm getting lockups caused by ads.capablenet.com, so severe I had to actually use NoScript to block that site.

I'm sure the management here would rather not have people blocking their ad server, so I suspect that'll be fixed.


----------



## newsposter

Drewster said:


> I'm getting multi-second delays with each page load, due to google-analytics.
> 
> Firefox, XP, Time Warner cable in SoCal.


i thought that was my DSL..good to know it isnt.

so what exactly is google doing when i go to load a page that it takes so long


----------



## stalemate

Drewster said:


> I'm getting multi-second delays with each page load, due to google-analytics.
> 
> Firefox, XP, Time Warner cable in SoCal.


I was coming here to post the same thing. Firefox, XP, Comcast cable.


----------



## BeanMeScot

I'm getting very slow page loads using IE. I will see the top banners but then it will just hang for 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Inundated

I had to resort to blocking ads.capablenet.com in total in AdBlock Plus.

And note: I don't block ads here, by principle. I only use it to block non-personal avatars. But I'd rather use TCF tonight than get hung up!


----------



## BeanMeScot

On second test, the delay is more like 30 seconds. VERY annoying.


----------



## lordrichter

I'm sort of getting tired of having to re-login if I let TCF sit for a while. I tend to just reload every hour or so to see if anything new an interesting is happening and now it wants me to log in each time.


----------



## rhuntington3

Drewster said:


> I'm getting multi-second delays with each page load, due to google-analytics.
> 
> Firefox, XP, Time Warner cable in SoCal.


Same here. Can someone feel the squirrels over at Google?


----------



## bdlucas

Yup, same delays with ads.capablenet.com and google-analytics. Prompted me for the first time ever to install adblock so I could block those sites.


----------



## MirclMax

bdlucas said:


> Yup, same delays with ads.capablenet.com and google-analytics. Prompted me for the first time ever to install adblock so I could block those sites.


Yeah, between these two issues the site is essentially unusable. I'll give it until tomorrow before blocking these things.. but obviously that doesn't help the site at all to have people blocking everything.

The other thing that strikes me as odd... given all the comments about wanting the "black dot" back .. its not like we're talking about editing even the code like to put the forum jump back up top (not like that is a major edit either) ..

But just swap thread_dot_hot_new.gif .. or whatever the correct file is with the old one (the black dot). Its a quick file swap. (I'd investigate to be sure of the file name except it takes WAY too long for the pages to load).

-MirclMax


----------



## mbklein

The Google Analytics delay happens due to the need for your client to open a new connection to download the client-side code that drives Google Analytics. That could be solved on the server side by downloading and hosting the code locally, or on the client side (in Firefox at least) by enabling connection pipelining. FWIW, pipelining is generally a good idea on a broadband connection anyway; it speeds things up tremendously.


----------



## bobotech

I'm getting that huge slow down as well. Very irritating.

Other than that, I just want the dots back.


----------



## MickeS

Inundated said:


> I had to resort to blocking ads.capablenet.com in total in AdBlock Plus.
> 
> And note: I don't block ads here, by principle. I only use it to block non-personal avatars. But I'd rather use TCF tonight than get hung up!


I had never used an ad blocker before, thanks for the mention of Adblock Plus. I have it installed now and filtering out http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js
which lets the pages load fast again.


----------



## mbklein

Be aware that since Google Analytics data may be used to set ad rates for the site, filtering urchin.js may potentially diminish TCF's revenue stream even more than if you were to block the actual ads.

I take no moral position on that, I just thought it should be clear.


----------



## MickeS

mbklein said:


> The Google Analytics delay happens due to the need for your client to open a new connection to download the client-side code that drives Google Analytics. That could be solved on the server side by downloading and hosting the code locally, or on the client side (in Firefox at least) by enabling connection pipelining. FWIW, pipelining is generally a good idea on a broadband connection anyway; it speeds things up tremendously.


Wow, I changed those settings for "connection pipelining" and removed the adblock plus... pages load faster than ever now! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mbklein

I'm continually surprised that pipelining isn't an option that can be configured through the normal preferences dialog. I can understand not enabling it by default, because it can have some unfortunate side effects on non-broadband connections, but it shouldn't be hidden deep within the bowels of about:config.


----------



## Inundated

MickeS said:


> Wow, I changed those settings for "connection pipelining" and removed the adblock plus... pages load faster than ever now! Thanks for the tip.


I did so, too, though I still use Adblock Plus to block non-personal avatars (sports team logos, cartoons, etc.).

I'm not trying to take a moral stand on it, either, but I take TCF's ads as a cost of doing business at a place that I spend a lot of time with.  They've never bothered me, and I can look or not look at them as needed.

It would appear that the board itself has shut off ads.capablenet.com, as after I removed the block and the NoScript block, it is not serving up anything.


----------



## markb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing that is lost, however, is the alternative text color for visited links. I make a LOT of use of that when the list of active threads since my last visit is especially long--I just page through quickly looking for purple thread titles and dots, and then worry about new threads on subsequent visits. I would REALLY miss the purple thread titles for visited links!


Me too! Please bring back the visited link coloring.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Well something changed. The pages are loading very quickly again. I didn't change anything in my set up.


----------



## Inundated

BeanMeScot said:


> Well something changed. The pages are loading very quickly again. I didn't change anything in my set up.


As I mentioned above, they appear to not be serving up any ads from ads.capablenet.com now. Presumably, they are aware of what's going on... or the system compensated for it, or something.


----------



## Inundated

ads.capablenet.com is working again, unless it's just because I moved to my laptop and didn't block it by accident (again) downstairs. 

Seems to all be in order now.


----------



## jtlytle

Hey,

Is it possible for you to add a new tab above called "Your posting" and when I click on it and it shows all of my recently posts- Same feature as " Find More Posts by jtlytle"


----------



## debtoine

Am I the only one not getting prompted to attach a read receipt to sent PMs? It seems to be missing for me...

deb


----------



## DVDerek

Seems like a lot of the "features" folks are asking for are just visual tweaks. For the firefox users out there, isn't this precisely the type of thing Grease Monkey is for? Would it be possible to assemble some of the more popular requests into a GM script? Say, bringing back the dot and the dancing tivo guy? And maybe even moving thread title and thread starter to the same line? If the issues linger long enough, I'd say that might be the way to go.

As for the Hover stuff, I don't really care one way or the other. If it's added I'd probably just try and grease monkey my way out of it. I don't think it'd be much of a performance hit like Choccy is saying because I imagine the hover is done using a Asynchronous (AJAX) postback. The performance hit would only come when you did the hover.


----------



## murgatroyd

My eyes! My eyes!

What the heck is going on with the fonts? Why must we have this honkin' big heavy black text for the messages combined with such teeny tiny text for the location and other stuff under the username? I don't remember the difference between the two being quite so large as it is now. This is painful to look at. If I reduce the text size, it is worse, because then the leading is too light. 

And bring back the awake/asleep TiVo Guy, please.

P.S. the color scheme on the screen now is truly ugly. I've got a blue-grey band on the bottom of the screen, starts in between the row of post icons and goes down to below the Submit Reply and Preview Post buttons.

Edited to add: I'm not kidding, it is painful to look at the screen. 

Jan


----------



## tivogurl

I don't like how "mark all messages read" doesn't pop you up one level in the group hierarchy, as it did before the upgrade. Now I must waste time and clicks popping up one level to read another group after I mark the current one read. It's really annoying.


----------



## cwaring

tivogurl said:


> I don't like how "mark all messages read" doesn't pop you up one level in the group hierarchy, as it did before the upgrade.


Just FYI, and apropos of nothing, but that's a 'feature' of the software I'm afraid, and nothing to do with the TCF implementation.


----------



## Skittles

debtoine said:


> Am I the only one not getting prompted to attach a read receipt to sent PMs? It seems to be missing for me...
> 
> deb


Rather than that being a pop-up box, that's now a checkbox when you write the PM.


----------



## timckelley

Don't most people here use User CP? Why do people care about the black dots? Any thread I've posted to shows up in my subscribed list, unless I explicitly unsubscribe, in which case I don't want to see it anyway.

I think User CP is a superior solution to seeing these threads than the black dots are. I'm not sure why people want them back.


----------



## SoBelle0

murgatroyd said:


> My eyes! My eyes!
> 
> What the heck is going on with the fonts? Why must we have this honkin' big heavy black text for the messages combined with such teeny tiny text for the location and other stuff under the username? I don't remember the difference between the two being quite so large as it is now. This is painful to look at. If I reduce the text size, it is worse, because then the leading is too light.
> 
> And bring back the awake/asleep TiVo Guy, please.
> 
> Jan


Jan, I think you and I may be the only people seeing the odd font bit... I have looked all through the site options, and not found any way to change it. If anyone knows of any things to try, please let me know.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

timckelley said:


> Don't most people here use User CP? Why do people care about the black dots? Any thread I've posted to shows up in my subscribed list, unless I explicitly unsubscribe, in which case I don't want to see it anyway.
> 
> I think User CP is a superior solution to seeing these threads than the black dots are. I'm not sure why people want them back.


Well, some people like to read threads they haven't posted in yet as well. In my case, I access the forum through the Get New function. The black dot allows me to scan all the threads and have my own jump out at me.

Then again, the arrow is perfectly legible to me. I'd much rather have the followed-link color fixed to make threads I've read but not posted in also stand out.


----------



## windracer

I don't think I ever knew what that black dot was for until this thread (and I primarily use the "New Posts" screen to browse the forum).


----------



## kaszeta

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, some people like to read threads they haven't posted in yet as well. In my case, I access the forum through the Get New function. The black dot allows me to scan all the threads and have my own jump out at me.


Like Rob, I do a combination of browsing, primarily "Get New", but occassionally I'll check my User CP to see if there is a thread I'm missing.

(I also get the email updates, but those get filtered into their own mail folder than I generally ignore).


----------



## llurgy

windracer said:


> I don't think I ever knew what that black dot was for until this thread (and I primarily use the "New Posts" screen to browse the forum).


I cant use the "New Posts" button as I only read a few forums on the board and the new posts button brings up all the new posts across the board.

Am I missing something or is there something that I can use just to bring up new posts in one or specified forums? (forii?)


----------



## Jeff Block

TC friends...

Thanks for continuing to make sure we are (and the community is) kept up to date on where things are. I apologize for the slow loading issue last night, and wanted to let everyone know that this was a temporary problem that is fixed now. There was a failure at the data center that hosts our ad server, resulting in extremely slow page loads last night from around 7-9ish CST. Everything is back up now, and should be smooth sailing.

We too have been experiencing intermittent performance issues with Google Analytics, but obviously can't do much to correct that. Will keep on it / Google about that.

If you continue to experience delays, please make sure we know about it by posting here or to another thread in the Forum Operation Center (this one's getting pretty beefy).

Thanks again to all for your patience while we resolve these issues.



SoBelle0 said:


> Jan, I think you and I may be the only people seeing the odd font bit... I have looked all through the site options, and not found any way to change it. If anyone knows of any things to try, please let me know.


And Jan, I recommend deleting your TCF cookie, do a hard refresh, etc. I suspect you might be looking at some bad styles that got cached for you from before the upgrade or something. No one else has reported any issues like what you're describing.


----------



## sushikitten

jtlytle said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is it possible for you to add a new tab above called "Your posting" and when I click on it and it shows all of my recently posts- Same feature as " Find More Posts by jtlytle"


OOOOOOOOOOOOH, YESSSSSSSS!!! That would rock.

And I submit again, just in case it got lost before: Is there a way to add/reconfigure a search feature, so that when you start typing in the search box, it pulls up potential hits, a la what happens when you start typing a new post subject line?


----------



## newsposter

timckelley said:


> Don't most people here use User CP? Why do people care about the black dots? Any thread I've posted to shows up in my subscribed list, unless I explicitly unsubscribe, in which case I don't want to see it anyway.
> 
> I think User CP is a superiour solution to seeing these threads than the black dots are. I'm not sure why people want them back.


you and I are the only ones i think. While I do sometimes look at new threads, my first trip is always user cp and now it appears to be better than ever. Of course i'm probably one of the rare few that sub to every thread I posted to (over 3K) but i dont understand how anyone can do serious follow up to anything they've posted or are interested in without subbing to a thread.

I admit a a while ago i did see the dots and someone told me what they were for. But i've never used them per se. I guess thats why there are 10 ways to do things on here, we all are different.

USER CP is the best though!


----------



## timckelley

jtlytle said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is it possible for you to add a new tab above called "Your posting" and when I click on it and it shows all of my recently posts- Same feature as " Find More Posts by jtlytle"


Again, this is already pretty much done by the User CP.


----------



## tivogurl

cwaring said:


> Just FYI, and apropos of nothing, but that's a 'feature' of the software I'm afraid, and nothing to do with the TCF implementation.


How about turning off said "feature", or at least making it a configurable behavior in User CP?


----------



## timckelley

newsposter said:


> you and I are the only ones i think. While I do sometimes look at new threads, my first trip is always user cp and now it appears to be better than ever.


Yes, my TCF bookmark takes me to the User CP. When I want to see new, unsubcribed posts, I use the forum dropdown to pick a subforum, and either post to a thread (which causes automatic subcription), or if I don't have anything to say/post there, but want to subscribe, then I click 'subscribe' under thread tools. Then I return to the User CP, which is where I spend most of my time.


----------



## kdmorse

I suspect the new owners are scratching their head right now and muttering to themselves, "Dots? That's what they care about? Black Dots? They're all insane!"

But to the folks who keep saying "Use the CP page"...

UserCP contains two things.

A) Threads you've posted in
B) Threads you've subscribed to, but not posted in.

(Not all of us feel compelled to post in a thread just to get it into our UserCP panel).

The dot was a nice way to tell the difference between the two.

-Ken


----------



## timckelley

kdmorse said:


> (Not all of us feel compelled to post in a thread just to get it into our UserCP panel).
> 
> -Ken


But one of the nice things about UserCP is you _don't_ have to post in a thread to get in into your UserCP panel. You just have to subscribe to it. In fact, this is an advantage over the black dot, as far as I know. I think you have to post in a thread to a get a black dot in it.


----------



## newsposter

kdmorse said:


> I suspect the new owners are scratching their head right now and muttering to themselves, "Dots? That's what they care about? Black Dots? They're all insane!"
> 
> But to the folks who keep saying "Use the CP page"...
> 
> UserCP contains two things.
> 
> A) Threads you've posted in
> B) Threads you've subscribed to, but not posted in.
> 
> (Not all of us feel compelled to post in a thread just to get it into our UserCP panel).
> 
> The dot was a nice way to tell the difference between the two.
> 
> -Ken


out of curiosity, why would you care what the difference is? If you subbed because of posting automatically or just because interest (without post), why would it matter to know if you posted or not? You've displayed an interest in one of 2 ways.


----------



## timckelley

Oh... rereading, I see I misunderstood kdmorse's point. He was saying he wants a way to distinguish between subcribed threads he's posted to vs not posted to. But yes, I can see newposter's suggested point too. I can't imagine why people would want to see those two categories separated. Still this is technically an advantage of the black dots. Disadvantages include:

If you also want to see the full subscribed list (including threads you subscribed to, but didn't post in), now you need to toggle between forum view and User CP view.

Also, in forum view, it's very possible (probably frequent) that some threads you posted to are not on page 1. User CP weeds out the clutter and lets you just see the threads you interested in.

I only go to forum view to find new threads to add to my CP. (I often add them by posting to them, which causes automatic subscription, but I don't always do it this way.)


----------



## jsmeeker

The "last post" button (when a thread has many pages) doesn't take me to the last post in the thread. It takes me to the first post of the last page.


----------



## eddyj

Smeek has smeeked!


----------



## waldingrl

The Quicklinks button doesn't work from the main page. Not complaining, just letting you guys know.


----------



## timckelley

eddyj said:


> Smeek has smeeked!


This is called a 'supersmeek'.


----------



## DevdogAZ

eddyj said:


> Smeek has smeeked!


There's a reason it's called that.


----------



## bicker

kdmorse said:


> I suspect the new owners are scratching their head right now and muttering to themselves, "Dots? That's what they care about? Black Dots? They're all insane!"


Well, if they just read the TiVo-related messages, they'd already have a good idea of how esoteric some of the the priorities are for many of their members.


----------



## timckelley

Oh, after using this site for a couple of days, I just have to chime in about how impressively fast this site is now (except for last night around 7 or 8 pm.  ) It's definitely faster now than it was under Bott ownership. When I edit a post and save changes, the response is pretty much instant vs. the noticable delay before.


----------



## jsmeeker

eddyj said:


> Smeek has smeeked!


too many posts to keep up with.


----------



## debtoine

Skittles said:


> Rather than that being a pop-up box, that's now a checkbox when you write the PM.


Argh...thanks. I hadn't noticed that yet.

If there's any way to bring back the pop up (yes, I know it's a pop up), I think that's better. Or, is there a way to make it a setting in the profile? Maybe a check box to always request a read receipt?

deb


----------



## Drewster

I use both the UserCP with auto-subscriptions, and the former black dots. Each is useful in different ways.


----------



## timckelley

debtoine said:


> Argh...thanks. I hadn't noticed that yet.
> 
> If there's any way to bring back the pop up (yes, I know it's a pop up), I think that's better. Or, is there a way to make it a setting in the profile? Maybe a check box to always request a read receipt?
> 
> deb


I personally never request read receipts, as it seems a bit tacky, but I understand not everybody will agree with this opinion.


----------



## Neenahboy

The new sea blue color for clicked links is really annoying. Any way to make that purple again?


----------



## Bryanmc

Neenahboy said:


> The new sea blue color for clicked links is really annoying. Any way to make that purple again?


Ugh. I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing this.










Reminds me of a good friend that's color blind. You can always tell when his wife's out of town because he'll show up in something that's horribly matched.


----------



## choccy

Blue Sea is better than having no difference between clicked and not clicked.. but I'd rather the stylesheet just didn't set the clicked color and let people's browsers set the color based on their local preferences.


----------



## newsposter

i dont have the sea color. Even for a thread i've posted in today, there is no difference between that and other threads which have been a few hours/days old but i have not read them at all. 

I do notice some bold blue on the main page of HH, stuff i definitely havent read. But i guess there is a flag that sets things 'read' once you hit USER CP? (which is all i do all day)

i guess i should be quiet and not complain i dont have the sea but i dont understand why some of you are seeing it.


----------



## kdmorse

I think I could get used to the blue sea pretty easily. I'm not sure you could ever come up with a color that would please everyone, and it's far better than nothing.

You may need to force a reload of the (Ctrl-F5) to pick up the changes, as you may be running from a cached version of the style sheet.

-Ken


----------



## Bryanmc

But now the sea foam color is staying, even if the thread has been posted to again. It doesn't change back to "unread" status or whatever.


----------



## waldingrl

If we were all so dilligent about our jobs as we are about the forum changes what would our employers do.


----------



## ced6

I seem to be the only one who cares about this, but it would be nice to have the "thread tools" button at both the top and bottom of the thread (as it used to be). 

I usually read through an entire thread before subscribing, so now I have to go back to the top of the page to do this instead of doing it immediately after reading the last post. Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, but it would be nice to have, especially for us lurkers .

Thanks!!


----------



## eddyj

I would like the thread tools on the bottom (in addition to the top) also.


----------



## laria

timckelley said:


> Don't most people here use User CP? Why do people care about the black dots? Any thread I've posted to shows up in my subscribed list, unless I explicitly unsubscribe, in which case I don't want to see it anyway.
> 
> I think User CP is a superior solution to seeing these threads than the black dots are. I'm not sure why people want them back.


I don't want to subscribe to every thread I might be interested in reading... I just want to look at the forum list and see if anything jumps out at me that I care about, either because I posted in it or because I read it before. I may or may not care to go back today, but I might care tomorrow. I am whimsical. 

One thing I miss is a working "jump to first unread post" button. It doesn't seem to be doing that anymore for me; it always takes me to the last post in the thread, then sometimes I have to go back several pages to get to the point where I remembered that I stopped reading. I probably smeeked on this though... because there's been tons of new pages posted in this thread since the last time I read it.


----------



## bsnelson

Oh, PLEASE make the sea foam go away. This is definitely a BAD move. :down:

Brad


----------



## eddyj

jsmeeker said:


> The "last post" button (when a thread has many pages) doesn't take me to the last post in the thread. It takes me to the first post of the last page.





eddyj said:


> Smeek has smeeked!





laria said:


> One thing I miss is a working "jump to first unread post" button. It doesn't seem to be doing that anymore for me; it always takes me to the last post in the thread, then sometimes I have to go back several pages to get to the point where I remembered that I stopped reading. I probably smeeked on this though... because there's been tons of new pages posted in this thread since the last time I read it.


You are totally correct! But you were beaten by the master!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bryanmc said:


> But now the sea foam color is staying, even if the thread has been posted to again. It doesn't change back to "unread" status or whatever.


That's just the "followed link" color. It means that you have clicked on that link in the past. Having that HTML protocol active makes it easier to keep track of which threads you're reading.

Bold/unbold will indicate whether a thread has new posts since your last visit.


laria said:


> One thing I miss is a working "jump to first unread post" button. It doesn't seem to be doing that anymore for me; it always takes me to the last post in the thread, then sometimes I have to go back several pages to get to the point where I remembered that I stopped reading.


That's odd, it works the same for me as it always has...

[edit] Oh, I see what you mean. I only ever use the First Unread from the thread lists, which do work as they always have. But the ones at the top of each individual thread's page doesn't work correctly.


----------



## sushikitten

ced6 said:


> I seem to be the only one who cares about this, but it would be nice to have the "thread tools" button at both the top and bottom of the thread (as it used to be).
> 
> I usually read through an entire thread before subscribing, so now I have to go back to the top of the page to do this instead of doing it immediately after reading the last post. Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, but it would be nice to have, especially for us lurkers .
> 
> Thanks!!





eddyj said:


> I would like the thread tools on the bottom (in addition to the top) also.


Me three, and I think I mentioned it before.

And for some reason, although I am subscribed to this thread, I have not gotten ONE email notification.  (But I am getting them for other threads.)


----------



## laria

laria said:


> One thing I miss is a working "jump to first unread post" button. It doesn't seem to be doing that anymore for me; it always takes me to the last post in the thread, then sometimes I have to go back several pages to get to the point where I remembered that I stopped reading. I probably smeeked on this though... because there's been tons of new pages posted in this thread since the last time I read it.


Also, the "Last Post" link seems to be a bit incorrect. It is just going to the first post on the last page, not the last post.


----------



## Inundated

The little icon in front of a thread title with unread messages seems to work just fine for me. Is that not what you're talking about?


----------



## Neenahboy

Oh thank goodness, the jump at the top of the forums is back. :up:


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

mtnagel said:


> Can the message preview when you hover over a thread title be enabled? I love that over at DBStalk.com.


I'm a big fan of this feature as well on some other vBulletin-powered forums.


----------



## bicker

I like the sea foam color a lot better than the purple.


----------



## newsposter

waldingrl said:


> If we were all so dilligent about our jobs as we are about the forum changes what would our employers do.


doing your job that well would mean you would get more work piled on! can't have that

So what are these numbers appearing by names now?


----------



## laria

Inundated said:


> The little icon in front of a thread title with unread messages seems to work just fine for me. Is that not what you're talking about?


That is what I'm talking about... I guess it is (was?) only busted for me?  It has been jumping to the very last post in every thread I've tried since the upgrade... until just now in this thread. Maybe someone fixed it? Or there were gremlins?


----------



## Inundated

laria said:


> That is what I'm talking about... I guess it is (was?) only busted for me?  It has been jumping to the very last post in every thread I've tried since the upgrade... until just now in this thread. Maybe someone fixed it? Or there were gremlins?


It's always worked for me, since the very first upgrade day. I'm not sure if this might be a browser thing - I have Firefox 2.0.0.6 for Windows XP.

The only oddity I still see is that after you do a Quick Reply to a thread, it puts you below the message you just added. Maybe it thinks you want to do them in succession, and leaves the cursor down there?


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Yah dots!


----------



## Skittles

DOTS!

SWEET, GLORIOUS DOTS!!

Oh, it's like heaven has returned.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I still see arrows.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I preferred the original "Revenge" of the Dots, myself.


----------



## Inundated

Dot goodness has returned!


----------



## rhuntington3

I see dots! And I see eight of them right now on page one of Happy Hour.


----------



## Animgif

I much prefer dots.


----------



## Fofer

Dot's fantastic.


----------



## unixadm

Yup...love them dots!!!


----------



## Fofer




----------



## Jeff Block

I know many of you have already noticed, and some have commented, but...

The dots are back, as well as the jump to forum drop-downs. Visited links are a different color than non-visited links (even if some debate exists about the colors chosen).

We are continuing to work on issues. I will post updates when I learn of them from our tech / design team.

Thanks everyone for their patience.


----------



## rhuntington3

Thank you, Jeff and team! :up:


----------



## unixadm

Dots are wonderful!










Edit: Beat by Fofer!


----------



## eddyj

laria said:


> That is what I'm talking about... I guess it is (was?) only busted for me?  It has been jumping to the very last post in every thread I've tried since the upgrade... until just now in this thread. Maybe someone fixed it? Or there were gremlins?


At some point it was mentioned that it only broke on long threads with more than 7(?) pages, or something like that.


----------



## Ereth

DevdogAZ said:


> I still see arrows.


That means your browser has cached the image and isn't downloading the new one. Do a Shift-Refresh and it'll re-get all the images and you should see dots.


----------



## Martyp

Dots are good , but do not see them here


----------



## jami

I don't see them.


----------



## rhuntington3

jami said:


> I don't see them.


Hold down the shift key and click the Refresh button in your browser.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Ereth said:


> That means your browser has cached the image and isn't downloading the new one. Do a Shift-Refresh and it'll re-get all the images and you should see dots.


Yep, that did it. Thanks (although I don't really care as I never look at them anyway).


----------



## jami

Now they're there!


----------



## rhuntington3

DevdogAZ said:


> Yep, that did it. Thanks (although I don't really care as I never look at them anyway).





jami said:


> Now they're there!


YAY!!! Whoop!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

Dots are back! Yay!


----------



## nyny523

Thanks for the Dots, Jeff! 

And the other cool upgrades, too!


----------



## Finnstang

*.*


----------



## Havana Brown

dorks, I mean dots.


----------



## waldingrl

Now with extra GHB!!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Inundated

"First Unread" appears to be working for me even with long over-7 page threads (like this one, though my page setting is to 50 messages).

And as for the dots and such - what more could we ask for? Quick fixes, and an update from Jeff. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ingersoll

All hail the Overlords! :up:


----------



## choccy

newsposter said:


> So what are these numbers appearing by names now?


That's the unique ID of the post you're quoting.. it puts an arrow next to the username in the quote. Click on the arrow to be taken to the original post.


----------



## waldingrl

Thanks, Jeff and team!!


----------



## timckelley

laria said:


> I don't want to subscribe to every thread I might be interested in reading... I just want to look at the forum list and see if anything jumps out at me that I care about, either because I posted in it or because I read it before. I may or may not care to go back today, but I might care tomorrow. I am whimsical.


But doesn't the dot come when you post in it? And once you post, it gets automatically subscribed. So if your desire is to only have threads you're seriously interested in get subscribed, but the ones you're only whimsically interested in get a black dot, how do you accomplish that?

This concept of two levels of interest in threads is interesting, and definitely understandable why somebody would like a feature to keep track of these two classes of threads.


----------



## betts4

Dots shall overcome!


----------



## Jebberwocky!

nyny523 said:


> Thanks for the Dots, Jeff!
> 
> And the other cool upgrades, too!


I have looked and look some more and I still have no idea what these dots everyone is talking about.

I feel so stupid


----------



## laria

timckelley said:


> But doesn't the dot come when you post in it? And once you post, it gets automatically subscribed.


I don't get automatically subscribed to any threads that I post in. Only the ones that I choose "Subscribe to this Thread" from the Thread Tools menu. Automatic thread subscription is an option in your control panel; mine is turned off.


----------



## waldingrl

Jebberwocky! said:


> I have looked and look some more and I still have no idea what these dots everyone is talking about.
> 
> I feel so stupid


----------



## timckelley

laria said:


> I don't get automatically subscribed to any threads that I post in. Only the ones that I choose "Subscribe to this Thread" from the Thread Tools menu. Automatic thread subscription is an option in your control panel; mine is turned off.


Oh, I forgot about that. Thanks for that clarification. So you can indeed use the dots + User CP to keep track of two classes of threads. Yes, that is an interesting use of the system I hadn't thought of, and a good reason for liking the dots.

I personally have sacrificed this delineation in favor of saving me the work of having to manually subscribe to threads I'm interested in, but I can see your point of view.


----------



## timckelley

laria said:


> I don't get automatically subscribed to any threads that I post in. Only the ones that I choose "Subscribe to this Thread" from the Thread Tools menu. Automatic thread subscription is an option in your control panel; mine is turned off.


You know, the more I think of it, the more I should give more serious consideration to your strategy. Sometimes I have trouble finding an old thread in my subscription list, because I currently have over 1600 threads subscribed. Then again, it might be hard for me to predict, at the time, which of these threads that I might be whimsically interested in at the time, might be a thread I want to find later on.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

waldingrl said:


> lookie here


Thanks!


----------



## sushikitten

I seem to be getting email notifications for threads subscribed to BEFORE the upgrade, but not threads subscribed to since.


----------



## mbklein

jenhudson said:


> I seem to be getting email notifications for threads subscribed to BEFORE the upgrade, but not threads subscribed to since.


Go to the Edit Options page and check your "Default thread subscription mode." It may have been changed or reset during the upgrade.


----------



## heySkippy

The Forum Jump box has re-appeared at the top of the thread list page.  

The Forum Jump box has disappeared from the bottom of the thread list page.


----------



## Bryanmc

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's just the "followed link" color. It means that you have clicked on that link in the past.  Having that HTML protocol active makes it easier to keep track of which threads you're reading.
> 
> Bold/unbold will indicate whether a thread has new posts since your last visit.


So what was it previously? I don't remember it being near as distracting. Whatever the old system, seemed to work fine, for me at least.


----------



## timckelley

So there's 3 colors:

1) blue
2) sea foam
3) bold sea foam

I think #3 mean it has posts I haven't read yet.
But I see both #1 and #2 on my subscribed list, and both seem to be threads all of whose posts I've already read, so what's the difference between #1 and #2?


----------



## JETarpon

timckelley said:


> So there's 3 colors:
> 
> 1) blue
> 2) sea foam
> 3) bold sea foam
> 
> I think #3 mean it has posts I haven't read yet.
> But I see both #1 and #2 on my subscribed list, and both seem to be threads all of whose posts I've already read, so what's the difference between #1 and #2?


There are actually four. You really need to split out "blue" into bold blue and non-bold blue.

If you never clicked the main title link to view the thread, it will always remain dark blue, because that particular URL will never have been visited. If, for instance, you got there by clicking on the 1 from the main page to view the first page of posts, or if you went backwards from the second page to the to the first page, of if you just never view the first page at all.

If you HAVE visited the thread by clicking on the thread title, that is a visited URL and will therefore be sea foam from now on.

If the thread has unread messages, it will be bold. Either bold dark blue, or bold sea foam. If your are caught up, it will be regular non-bold. Either regular dark blue or regular sea foam.


----------



## kdmorse

Blue vs Sea Foam: Blue if the web browser thinks you've not clicked on the link. Sea Foam if it thinks you have. This applies to numbers in the page list, forums, etc... any clickable link.

Bold vs Not Bold: Threads are bold if the forum thinks there are new posts since your last visit. Not Bold if it thinks you've caught up.

This leads to four possibilities. Blue, Bold Blue, Sea Foam, Bold Sea Foam. 

Before the update clicked links were something else, a darker blue, or a purple perhaps...

BTW: I like the current behavior. Sea Foam doesn't bother me, just as long as it's different from the default blue.

Edit: And who named that color Sea Foam? I just use that name because everyone else has, but does that name come from somewhere? Is it a real color - like taupe?


-Ken


----------



## JETarpon

DOTS! Yea!


----------



## Gunnyman

tivo man with online status is back yay!


----------



## Bryanmc

Gunnyman said:


> tivo man with online status is back yay!


Do you have to log out and back in to see these changes? I don't see TiVo guy or the dots.


----------



## kdmorse

Force a refresh in your web browser. Those little icons get cached, not pulled on every access.

(Ctrl-F5 in firefox, all other browsers are on their own)

-Ken


----------



## timckelley

kdmorse said:


> Blue vs Sea Foam: Blue if the web browser thinks you've not clicked on the link. Sea Foam if it thinks you have. This applies to numbers in the page list, forums, etc... any clickable link.
> 
> Bold vs Not Bold: Threads are bold if the forum thinks there are new posts since your last visit. Not Bold if it thinks you've caught up.


OK you're right, there are 4 categories.

How can you ever get blue nonbold then? Blue means I haven't clicked it, but nonbold means there aren't any new posts. Wouldn't all posts in that thread be new since I haven't clicked it?

Also, I see some blue threads out there that I have subscribed to, on account of I've visited them. So blue doesn't seem to be working correctly.


----------



## scooterboy

Just another thank you to the team for the dots!

(And another request to have the forum jump at the top _and_ the bottom of each page!)


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

Gunnyman said:


> tivo man with online status is back yay!


What constitutes being "online" here? Being cookied up/logged in and retrieving at least one page within the last x minutes from TCF servers?


----------



## kdmorse

timckelley said:


> How can you ever get blue nonbold then?


Sea Foam is tracked entirely by your browser. If you read all the threads at work, run home, and open the forum before anyone posts, you'll have blue nonbold. The forum software will report the threads as fully read (so non-bold), but the browser hasn't opened those links, so it won't render them in Sea Foam. (There are other ways)



timckelley said:


> Also, I see some blue threads out there that I have subscribed to, on account of I've visited them. So blue doesn't seem to be working correctly.


Entirely up to your web browser, and how it tracks your browsing history. The forum software just selects the colors (Blue, and Sea Foam) - the browser decides if it's a clicked on link or not, and colors appropriately. For example, the little downarrow that brings you to the last post, and the link itself, are separate. Clicking on the downarrow (jump to unread post) next to a subject will not turn the subject Sea Foam - as it's a separate link, that goes to a separate target (even if it happens to be in the same thread).

-Ken


----------



## timckelley

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> What constitutes being "online" here? Being cookied up/logged in and retrieving at least one page within the last x minutes from TCF servers?


There's also the fact that we have the option of 'invisible mode'. I assume that will give the appearance that we're logged off.


----------



## JETarpon

timckelley said:


> OK you're right, there are 4 categories.
> 
> How can you ever get blue nonbold then? Blue means I haven't clicked it, but nonbold means there aren't any new posts. Wouldn't all posts in that thread be new since I haven't clicked it?
> 
> Also, I see some blue threads out there that I have subscribed to, on account of I've visited them. So blue doesn't seem to be working correctly.


See my post above. There are other ways to get into the thread than clicking on the thread title. Click on the "1" for page 1. Click on the little arrow thing next to the title to take you to new posts in a thread you haven't been in yet. Both of those take you to particular pages or posts, so it's not the mail thread URL, and the thread URL stays dark blue.


----------



## steve614

Are the different skins loaded yet?

I don't see anywhere to change it.


ETA: I guess not. I only see "use forum default, TiVoCommunity.com, and TC Mobile".


----------



## Neenahboy

Neenahboy said:


> Also, the post time stamp text needs to be bigger. It seems to all run together as it stands now.


Thank you.


----------



## CatBurger00

jsmeeker said:


> The "last post" button (when a thread has many pages) doesn't take me to the last post in the thread. It takes me to the first post of the last page.


This is actually how it is supposed to be. Someone noticed in the old version that the text (which said "jump to last page") actually jumped to the last post. Instead of fixing the problem, the text was changed, which made for two links per thread to the last post and none for the last page. The actual "jump to last post" link is the arrow next to the person's name who posted last on the thread index (immediately left of the reply count).

The new software is great, and I really appreciate all the changes that are being made to accommodate everyone :up:


----------



## llurgy

Ahh.....As someone already mentioned the little Tivo guy is back, bless him. I have missed him


----------



## newsposter

timckelley said:


> You know, the more I think of it, the more I should give more serious consideration to your strategy. Sometimes I have trouble finding an old thread in my subscription list, because I currently have over 1600 threads subscribed. Then again, it might be hard for me to predict, at the time, which of these threads that I might be whimsically interested in at the time, might be a thread I want to find later on.


dont do it ! lol Keep them all subbed. ....i think I've maybe unsubbed to only a handful of threads. (most were to avoid warring factions) You just never know when someone will say something meaningful or may even have an answer to that question you posed and got zero replies to 

Plus since you can search relatively well, I'd say keep on subbing
------------------
this black in the top of replies gotta go. I'm happy with all orange!


----------



## JimSpence

I rarely subscribe to threads as I don't want my email inbox getting full. 
What I do, is search on my username to check for recent posts.


----------



## nyny523

I subscribe to a lot of threads, and never get any email. You can choose not to get emails.


----------



## Turtleboy

eddyj said:


> OK, this is a MAJOR problem for me. The firefox auto spellcheck feature does not work in the quick reply box any more (but does in the full reply and the edit ones). That means they are using something funky for that box that firefox does not recognize as a text entry box. This is VERY bad for me, given how I type.





nyny523 said:


> I subscribe to a lot of threads, and never get any email. You can choose not to get emails.


+1.

I automatically subscribe to every thread I post to, but have emails turned off.

Then, user cp shows me the currently subscribed threads.


----------



## ellinj

Turtleboy said:


> +1.
> 
> I automatically subscribe to every thread I post to, but have emails turned off.
> 
> Then, user cp shows me the currently subscribed threads.


+1 to the Testudine, I subscribe to everything I reply to with no emails. Occasionally I might toggle an individual thread to instant email notification if it's something I want to be alerted on.


----------



## timckelley

newsposter said:


> dont do it ! lol Keep them all subbed. ....i think I've maybe unsubbed to only a handful of threads. (most were to avoid warring factions) You just never know when someone will say something meaningful or may even have an answer to that question you posed and got zero replies to
> 
> Plus since you can search relatively well, I'd say keep on subbing


After further consideration, I agree with you. I'd rather have to use the search function later, than have a fairly recent (say in the last few months) thread not be in my subscriptions and wind up having to search for that. I think a lot of my searches wind up being for threads that happened in the last few months, so subbing all my posted-to threads tends to decrease my overall searching effort.

So, I'll continue to sub all threads I post to. 

ETA: A corallary to this is that I don't have much use for the proclaimed dot feature. But I understand Laria's use of it.


----------



## fireman9302

After having no problems, now I cannot stay logged in.

That sucks...


----------



## Drewster

Turtleboy said:


> +1.
> 
> I automatically subscribe to every thread I post to, but have emails turned off.
> 
> Then, user cp shows me the currently subscribed threads.


+1/dot/ditto


----------



## Turtleboy

ellinj said:


> +1 to the Testudine,.


Look at the big brain on Jeff!


----------



## tem

since I still don't see it in the list:

please put the thread starter on the same line as the thread title. There is WAY too much wasted screen real estate.

If this is not going to be done, please say so.

thank you.


----------



## waldingrl

Hooray for the TiVo guy. Next time I'm up near Capable drinks are on me.


----------



## Inundated

waldingrl said:


> Hooray for the TiVo guy. Next time I'm up near Capable drinks are on me.


Ummm, Capable Networks guys? This woman does not speak lightly.


----------



## hefe

JETarpon said:


> There are actually four. You really need to split out "blue" into bold blue and non-bold blue.
> 
> If you never clicked the main title link to view the thread, it will always remain dark blue, because that particular URL will never have been visited. If, for instance, you got there by clicking on the 1 from the main page to view the first page of posts, or if you went backwards from the second page to the to the first page, of if you just never view the first page at all.
> 
> If you HAVE visited the thread by clicking on the thread title, that is a visited URL and will therefore be sea foam from now on.
> 
> If the thread has unread messages, it will be bold. Either bold dark blue, or bold sea foam. If your are caught up, it will be regular non-bold. Either regular dark blue or regular sea foam.


Huh?

Too distracting, and doesn't add any value. I like bold and regular, but I don't see the need for the extra colors. Plus, if what you describe is correct, it's not working right for me. I have blue *and *sea foam colors appearing in my list for different threads, all of which I have not only clicked, but replied in.


----------



## hefe

Inundated said:


> Ummm, Capable Networks guys? This woman does not speak lightly.


Or figuratively.


----------



## timckelley

tem said:


> since I still don't see it in the list:
> 
> please put the thread starter on the same line as the thread title. There is WAY too much wasted screen real estate.
> 
> If this is not going to be done, please say so.
> 
> thank you.


I personally think cramming so many thread titles into one screen would make it harder to read.


----------



## bsnelson

Jeff and Capable Networks, you guys are doing a great job! You guys have accommodated many of our wishes and desires in record time. Kudos to you!

(can I put one more "pretty please" in here for "ignore thread"?)

Brad


----------



## timckelley

bsnelson said:


> (can I put one more "pretty please" in here for "ignore thread"?)


In case you're interested, a workaround is the 'unsubscribe' command used in conjunction with User CP. Admittedly this wouldn't 100% purge the thread from your eyes because whenever you go looking for more threads to subscribe to, you could accidentally see the ignoreworthy thread.


----------



## JETarpon

hefe said:


> Huh?
> 
> Too distracting, and doesn't add any value. I like bold and regular, but I don't see the need for the extra colors. Plus, if what you describe is correct, it's not working right for me. I have blue *and *sea foam colors appearing in my list for different threads, all of which I have not only clicked, but replied in.


Yes, that's right. Bold and Sea foam are not mutually exclusive. You can have any of bold, non-bold, dark, or sea foam in lists of threads that you have replied in.

Bold means there's something new since you last read it. Non-bold means there's not (or that it's been long enough that it no longer cares. I'm not sure how long that is).

Dark means you have not clicked that URL in that browser. Sea foam means you have. You may have entered a thread either on another browser, or through a means other than the thread URL (unread arrow, page number, article link from other thread) and it won't make the thread title sea foam.

You can have dark bold, dark non-bold, sea foam bold, or sea foam non bold.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

timckelley said:


> In case you're interested, a workaround is the 'unsubscribe' command used in conjunction with User CP.


Boy, sometimes I'd REALLY like to be able to unsubscribe a user!


----------



## hefe

JETarpon said:


> Dark means you have not clicked that URL in that browser. Sea foam means you have. You may have entered a thread either on another browser, or through a means other than the thread URL (unread arrow, page number, article link from other thread) and it won't make the thread title sea foam.
> 
> You can have dark bold, dark non-bold, sea foam bold, or sea foam non bold.


I don't see how that adds value. It just makes for a more cluttered look.


----------



## JETarpon

hefe said:


> I don't see how that adds value. It just makes for a more cluttered look.


It's the way it has always been, even before the upgrade. The only difference was it was different colors. Blue for unclicked links, Purple for clicked links, Bold for unread threads, non-bold for read threads.


----------



## hefe

I never even noticed. Maybe because the blue and purple are so commonly used for followed and not followed links, that the difference didn't register, but also because the amount of contrast is similar. I find the lighter color with weak contrast to be annoying at worst, and not useful at best.


----------



## peteypete

Please bring back average number of new registrations per day statistics. It was kinda cool to see how fast the community is growing!


----------



## appleye1

appleye1 said:


> Quicklinks button is a little screwy looking (glad to have it though!)


It's screwy again.


----------



## Gunnyman

waldingrl said:


> Hooray for the TiVo guy. Next time I'm up near Capable drinks are on me.


Woohoo Body shots!
FEEL IT FEEL IT!


----------



## NJChris

CatBurger00 said:


> This is actually how it is supposed to be. Someone noticed in the old version that the text (which said "jump to last page") actually jumped to the last post. Instead of fixing the problem, the text was changed, which made for two links per thread to the last post and none for the last page. The actual "jump to last post" link is the arrow next to the person's name who posted last on the thread index (immediately left of the reply count).
> 
> The new software is great, and I really appreciate all the changes that are being made to accommodate everyone :up:


Really? This is how it is supposed to work? I liked the last post functionality. Now if the last page is long, I have to scroll down to the bottom where I wanted to be.

I want Last Post back!


----------



## tase2

I just wanted to have this mentioned in the main Upgrade thread as well.



pcguru83 said:


> Ditto the requests for a work-friendly theme. Let us browse TCF discretely!


Thanks


----------



## IndyJones1023

This new 2 color blue and/or bold link stuff makes no sense. It needs to be switched back to bold for new content and unbold for nothing new. Forget the color changing.


----------



## choccy

IndyJones1023 said:


> This new 2 color blue and/or bold link stuff makes no sense. It needs to be switched back to bold for new content and unbold for nothing new. Forget the color changing.


The color changing shows you if you've clicked on the link before.. you know, like every other link on the interwebs. Changing the color of a clicked link is your browser's default behavior, and it's a good thing.


----------



## IndyJones1023

choccy said:


> The color changing shows you if you've clicked on the link before.. you know, like every other link on the interwebs. Changing the color of a clicked link is your browser's default behavior, and it's a good thing.


No, you're not understanding the problem. The User CP shows 2 different colors of clicked links. That makes no sense.


----------



## timckelley

NJChris said:


> I want Last Post back!


As Catburger explained, we have the 'last post' button. It's just a different button than you think it is, but one that is easy to get used to.


----------



## timckelley

Okay, choccy's explanation/analogy to other web pages clicked links makes sense. I guess just because we visited a thread, doesn't mean we clicked on it's main link. I usually click on the 'first new post' button instead of the main link.

However, the first time I visit a thread, I do click on it's main link, so you'd think the color would have changed a long time ago. I wonder if you close your browser and then reopen it an hour later, if it resets all the links to be the unvisited color.


----------



## choccy

IndyJones1023 said:


> No, you're not understanding the problem. The User CP shows 2 different colors of clicked links. That makes no sense.


I completely understand it. Right now we have exactly what we had before the upgrade with the exception of the colors being used. Clicked links in 1 color, unclicked links in another. This is not to be confused with Bold for new content and standard text for no new content.

I'd rather see a redish color instead of the sea foam blue, but I'd rather have sea foam blue than not have a clicked-link color. I use the clicked link color to tell if I've visited that thread before or not.


----------



## tase2

timckelley said:


> As Catburger explained, we have the 'last post' button. It's just a different button than you think it is, but one that is easy to get used to.


I like the last page vs last post option. I agree, it is very easy to get used to.


----------



## choccy

timckelley said:


> However, the first time I visit a thread, I do click on it's main link, so you'd think the color would have changed a long time ago. I wonder if you close your browser and then reopen it an hour later, if it resets all the links to be the unvisited color.


The color change depends on if the link is in your browser's history or not. Your browser decides if it should make it a clicked link or not, not TCF. If you clear your history all the links will appear in their unclicked color, not just on TCF but on all websites.

All TCF does is tell the browser what colors to use for clicked and unclicked.


----------



## timckelley

choccy said:


> I use the clicked link color to tell if I've visited that thread before or not.


Then I don't think you'll get reliable results. I've seen plenty of threads that I know I've visited still have the unvisited color. And I know the first time I visit a thread, I do so by its main link. Admittedly, all subsequent times I visit, I use the 'take me to first unread post' button instead.


----------



## IndyJones1023

choccy said:


> I completely understand it. Right now we have exactly what we had before the upgrade with the exception of the colors being used. Clicked links in 1 color, unclicked links in another. This is not to be confused with Bold for new content and standard text for no new content.
> 
> I'd rather see a redish color instead of the sea foam blue, but I'd rather have sea foam blue than not have a clicked-link color. I use the clicked link color to tell if I've visited that thread before or not.


Okay, I've clicked on all the links in my User CP this morning.










Why are they different colors?


----------



## timckelley

choccy said:


> The color change depends on if the link is in your browser's history or not. Your browser decides if it should make it a clicked link or not, not TCF. If you clear your history all the links will appear in their unclicked color, not just on TCF but on all websites.
> 
> All TCF does is tell the browser what colors to use for clicked and unclicked.


I haven't cleared my history in a long time though, and yet this wierd behavior is happening. 

ETA: Yes, Indy's experience seems pretty much the same as mine.


----------



## choccy

timckelley said:


> Then I don't think you'll get reliable results. I've seen plenty of threads that I know I've visited still have the unvisited color. And I know the first time I visit a thread, I do so by its main link. Admitted, all subsequent times I visit, I use the 'take me to first unread post' button instead.


I get perfectly reliable results - it's the way I've always operated. I have my browser history set to 90 days, if I click on a thread title it'll stay 'clicked' for those 90 days. I then use 'go to new post' in the future too.

If you never click on the thread title from the main forum index then the thread title will never look clicked on. This can happen if you only use the arrows (the arrows don't change color).


----------



## choccy

IndyJones1023 said:


> Okay, I've clicked on all the links in my User CP this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they different colors?


Have you clicked on the actual thread titles as opposed to the arrows, checks or 'last post's?

From that I'd guess..

"A place to discuss" thread existed before the upgrade.. the title link is different, so unless you click on that (not last post) it won't show as clicked.

"What are you thinking" and "The official 2007" .. are clipped, you may have just clicked last post on them too.

"I'm getting married" shows you've clicked on it, same with "Official C-bus".

"DirecTV" shows you cicked on "last post" but not the thread title itself.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

choccy said:


> I get perfectly reliable results - it's the way I've always operated. I have my browser history set to 90 days, if I click on a thread title it'll stay 'clicked' for those 90 days. I then use 'go to new post' in the future too.


The default (in Firefox, anyway) is one week. I know that after a week, I have to "re-click" a thread to get it back to the visited-link color. (I don't like making the browser history longer because often I like having old threads that I haven't ever posted in go regular blue.)

And as near as I can tell, the behavior now is exactly as it was before the upgrade, just with a different visited-link color. And I agree with Choccy that the board should let the browser decide what the visited-link color is, but I also agree that I'd rather have sea-foam than nothing.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Since this morning, I've only clicked on "Go to first new post" in each of those threads. So they should all look the same.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

IndyJones1023 said:


> Since this morning, I've only clicked on "Go to first new post" in each of those threads. So they should all look the same.


So you have your browser history set to just a few hours?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you have your browser history set to just a few hours?


I just checked and it's set to save history for 20 days.


----------



## timckelley

Okay, I just checked, and my browser history is set to 20 days. It must be the default (I use IE7), as I've never set it. This still doesn't explain my behavior, because there are threads I've click on in the last 20 days, using the main link (recall I use the main link on my initial visit to a thread, and then arrows on subsequent visits), but still have the unvisited color.

However, you've hit on something that might (but I'm not sure yet) explain the problems. Maybe all the links got reset to unvisited when TCF did their upgrade. So if that's the reason, I should be able to go to my subscribed threads, and click on all their main links, and then, at least for the next 20 days, they should not revert their colors.

I may try this, but of course I can't really click on all my subcribed threads, as there are over 1600 of them. But I could click on the most recent of them.


----------



## choccy

IndyJones1023 said:


> Since this morning, I've only clicked on "Go to first new post" in each of those threads. So they should all look the same.


That would explain why you see some clicked and some not. Go to new post doesn't change the 'clicked' value of the thread. The other things that are clicked would be because you've clicked on them in the past 20 days (your browser's history limit.)

Click on the actual thread titles and they'll change color.


----------



## choccy

timckelley said:


> Okay, I just checked, and my browser history is set to 20 days. It must be the default (I use IE7), as I've never set it. This still doesn't explain my behavior, because there are threads I've click on in the last 20 days, using the main link (recall I use the main link on my initial visit to a thread, and then arrows on subsequent visits), but still have the unvisited color.


If you first visited the thread before the upgrade, it will appear unclicked. URLs to threads changed as part of the upgrade.



> However, you've hit on something that might (but I'm not sure yet) explain the problems. Maybe all the links got reset to unvisited when TCF did their upgrade. So if that's the reason, I should be able to go to my subscribed threads, and click on all their main links, and then, at least for the next 20 days, they should not revert their colors.


That's right.


----------



## timckelley

Okay, not working. I just clicked on a sea foam thread (main link) and a blue thread (main link). Neither of them changed color. I refreshed (F5). Still no color change. (ETA: I did this from withing UserCP. I woudn't think that would matter.)


----------



## choccy

timckelley said:


> Okay, not working. I just clicked on a sea foam thread (main link) and a blue thread (main link). Neither of them changed color. I refreshed (F5). Still no color change.


Are you confusing color with bold/not bold?


----------



## timckelley

choccy said:


> Are you confusing color with bold/not bold?


Sorry, I see what's happening. Another deal on what's happening is that if a link has the current focus, it gets a blue color, even though I've visited it. When I move the focus to a different field, it reverts to sea foam.

So when I adjust for that effect, it seems to be doing as you say. Now, I'll check later (less than 20 days) to make sure these colors don't revert to blue.


----------



## newsposter

timckelley said:


> After further consideration, I agree with you. I'd rather have to use the search function later, than have a fairly recent (say in the last few months) thread not be in my subscriptions and wind up having to search for that. I think a lot of my searches wind up being for threads that happened in the last few months, so subbing all my posted-to threads tends to decrease my overall searching effort.


i also use control F do search the subbed threads if i think i know the title....bit tedious if it's more than a few pages back but sometimes even for threads i know i posted to or created, i cant find something. Subbing is a 100% guarantee the thread is on my list...somewhere 

plus search wont let you do some common words of course.


----------



## newsposter

JimSpence said:


> I rarely subscribe to threads as I don't want my email inbox getting full.
> What I do, is search on my username to check for recent posts.


just do the 'no email notification' and you'll be fine. Even on important things I've asked, i never do email notification. I just hit user cp 100x a day


----------



## DancnDude

So I think we are almost entirely back to where we were before the upgrade (with many added improvements!). The only thing I still see is that the Forum Jump dropdown is missing from the bottom of the thread list view. It seems like it moved from the bottom to the top in the past day or so. But we did get it on both top and bottom in the individual thread view (yay!).


----------



## hefe

choccy said:


> That would explain why you see some clicked and some not. Go to new post doesn't change the 'clicked' value of the thread. The other things that are clicked would be because you've clicked on them in the past 20 days (your browser's history limit.)
> 
> Click on the actual thread titles and they'll change color.


That's absolutely useless though. Why should I care which browser I used (I use different PCs) or which link I used to access them? I don't. And the color choices make the whole list more distracting and cluttered looking. It's like it's trying hard to tell me something that I don't care about.

And I just really hate low contrast text. I like text that pops on the page, this weak sea foam thing is terrible.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Despite the explanations, the light blue links serve no purpose. We didn't have multi-colored links previously, and on top of that - they're difficult to make out. Light blue over light yellow? Not working. Please switch this!


----------



## hefe

IndyJones1023 said:


> Despite the explanations, the light blue links serve no purpose. We didn't have multi-colored links previously, and on top of that - they're difficult to make out. Light blue over light yellow? Not working. Please switch this!


It was pointed out above that we did have the same functionality before, only with blue and purple. Honestly, I don't recall that, but if so, the color choices at least had similar contrast.


----------



## IndyJones1023

hefe said:


> It was pointed out above that we did have the same functionality before, only with blue and purple. Honestly, I don't recall that, but if so, the color choices at least had similar contrast.


I call BS. I didn't notice any color difference. And I'm not color blind.


----------



## jsmeeker

NJChris said:


> Really? This is how it is supposed to work? I liked the last post functionality. Now if the last page is long, I have to scroll down to the bottom where I wanted to be.
> 
> I want Last Post back!


me too! Bring it back!


----------



## Skittles

hefe said:


> And I just really hate low contrast text. I like text that pops on the page, this weak sea foam thing is terrible.


Adding a +1 to this. The light blue coloration just does NOT look good.


----------



## hefe

IndyJones1023 said:


> I call BS. I didn't notice any color difference. And I'm not color blind.


I think it was true. Go to the TCF Archive 2, which is the old version.

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=39

Click a thread, then go back to the list.

Then click another, but use go to last post, and then return. You will see the color difference.

But it is much less jarring.


----------



## Langree

IndyJones1023 said:


> I call BS. I didn't notice any color difference. And I'm not color blind.


There was a color difference previously, really, it was just nowhere near as obvious.


----------



## kdmorse

IndyJones1023 said:


> I call BS. I didn't notice any color difference. And I'm not color blind.


Oh! I've been called BS upon. Shall we take a peek at "When threads collide...", from 2005 through just four days ago?


































Scott's is the best. It nicely shows bold blue, unbold blue, and bold purple.

-Ken


----------



## IndyJones1023

Ahh, okay. Then the purple/blue is infinitely better than this light blue crap.


----------



## waldingrl

I agree with the Senator from Florida.


----------



## Langree

waldingrl said:


> I agree with the Senator from Florida.


Only because he has a whip and knows how to use it.


----------



## Bryanmc

IndyJones1023 said:


> Ahh, okay. Then the purple/blue is infinitely better than this light blue crap.


+A Billion.

I'm having a seriously hard time with this light blue color.


----------



## hefe

Bryanmc said:


> +A Billion.
> 
> I'm having a seriously hard time with this light blue color.


I see your billion, and raise you a gazillion!

Down with light blue!!!


----------



## rhuntington3

What's all this light blue stuff? I thought we were calling it Sea Foam!


----------



## newsposter

can there be a better link to the forum rules. The only link i can find now is under privacy statement and if it took me that long to find it, it will take a newbie even longer.


----------



## hefe

rhuntington3 said:


> What's all this light blue stuff? I thought we were calling it Sea Foam!


That's giving it more respect than it deserves.


----------



## rhuntington3

hefe said:


> That's giving it more respect than it deserves.


LOL!


----------



## jsmeeker

the right hand side ads within threads are now here.


----------



## Langree

jsmeeker said:


> the right hand side ads within threads are now here.


worth my $30 a year right there.

Tho I think us old subscribers need a shot at the dvupgrade stuff.


----------



## JayDog

BOOOO!!!!!


That's just crappy.


Way to force us into subscribing... which i still wont do.


----------



## timckelley

I have to scroll to the right to see them, so I wind up not seeing those ads. 
I haven't customized IE7 or anything, it just turns out this way.


----------



## JYoung

jsmeeker said:


> the right hand side ads within threads are now here.


And it can really mess up formatting, depending on the thread contents.

The whole thing is very annoying.


----------



## SullyND

timckelley said:


> I have to scroll to the right to see them, so I wind up not seeing those ads.
> I haven't customized IE7 or anything, it just turns out this way.


ssshh! (Me too)


----------



## timckelley

timckelley said:


> I have to scroll to the right to see them, so I wind up not seeing those ads.
> I haven't customized IE7 or anything, it just turns out this way.


Correction: It depends on the thread. For some threads, the ads are off screen and I must scroll right to see them, but for other threads, they are on screen with no scrolling needed.


----------



## SullyND

timckelley said:


> Correction: It depends on the thread. For some threads, the ads are off screen and I must scroll right to see them, but for other threads, they are on screen with no scrolling needed.


I think it's the image in this page causing the "issue" - can see the ads w/o scrolling on other threads.

ETA

This one


----------



## timckelley

I can still see a sliver of the ads on this page though. I suppose that if some of us create an image whose width is very close to the screen width, and then every once in awhile, post the image in active threads, we'd be doing others a favor by causing side-ad suppression.


----------



## jmoak

Here's another "BOO" for the new ad strip to the right of the message bodies. It squishes up the posts and just eats up my browser page real estate!

BOO! HISS!!


----------



## Finnstang

jmoak said:


> Here's another "BOO" for the new ad strip to the right of the message bodies. It squishes up the posts and just eats up my browser page real estate!
> 
> BOO! HISS!!


+1


----------



## uncdrew

jsmeeker said:


> the right hand side ads within threads are now here.


Dear Freakin' Jebus.

I hit refresh and my screen's all scrunchy. 

Population decrease begins now...


----------



## uncdrew

I also now get to use the left/right scroll to read a freakin' sentence.



Craptacular.


----------



## Langree

uncdrew said:


> I also now get to use the left/right scroll to read a freakin' sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Craptacular.


can't you up the resolution on the monitor to adjust for that?


----------



## JYoung

Side ads on the Index pages, Ok.
Side ads in the threads themselves, undesirable.


----------



## timckelley

My screen is not scrunchy, and I don't have to scroll to read a sentence. The threads fit on the page; the ads don't. (But on some threads they do.)

So overall, the ads don't seem to be really affecting me.


----------



## JayDog

JYoung said:


> Side ads on the Index pages, Ok.
> Side ads in the threads themselves, undesirable.


I like that idea too, it's a good compromise.

Or, I'll just post a wide image in every thread so that it bumps the ads off the side.


----------



## sushikitten

mbklein said:


> Go to the Edit Options page and check your "Default thread subscription mode." It may have been changed or reset during the upgrade.


No, I am not set up for Default Auto Subscription. I mean, if I manually subscribe to a thread (such as I did for this one) I get no email notifications. The threads I had manually subscribed to BEFORE the upgrade work. Threads I have manually subscribed to post upgrade don't work. I just got what you meant after rereading it and looking at the page twice. Have changed my subscriptions to immediate email.

And I would still like the Thread Tools located at the bottom of the thread so when I read a thread and decide I want to subscribe, I can do it right then without having to scroll back to the top.


----------



## uncdrew

Langree said:


> can't you up the resolution on the monitor to adjust for that?


Don't you start getting logical on me. 

But no, I can't do that.


----------



## choccy

I don't see ads due to adblock, but now I have a wide column of blank space/wasted screen.

When I figure out the right combination of adblocking/greesemonkeying to fix this I'll post it.


----------



## timckelley

OHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh...... This thread has just passed from page 20 to page 21, and now the side ads are there in their infamous glory.


----------



## GrondramB

uncdrew said:


> I also now get to use the left/right scroll to read a freakin' sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Craptacular.


This is the first thing that's really bothered me. If I have to scroll back forth to read each sentence that's pretty much a deal breaker.

Edit: as soon as I posted that it changed to big empty column on the right - that's enough of an improvement that I can live with it.

Edit2: Now the empty collum is fixed with some Firefox adjustments. End of problem.


----------



## choccy

timckelley said:


> OHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh...... This thread has just passed from page 20 to page 21, and now the sides are there in their infamous glory.


The "last page" for you was different because of the wide image re: clicked links.

FWIW, clicked links are now purple again, yay!


----------



## MattDing

tem said:


> since I still don't see it in the list:
> 
> please put the thread starter on the same line as the thread title. *There is WAY too much wasted screen real estate.*
> 
> If this is not going to be done, please say so.
> 
> thank you.


This request almost seems quaint now.


----------



## newsposter

you mean one person putting something wide in makes me have to scroll to read the whole sentence? Why can't this formatting be fixed so we dont have to scroll to read a thread. Fine if they put ads in but if the forum gets to be so you have to scroll to read each sentence, i think the site will take a hit. 

it is definitely an evil way of trying to get our 30 though  I hope David is the beneficiary of this revenue enhancement (ie the new guys had to pay him a fortune and now have to make up for it)


----------



## Langree

It has always happened if someone puts an oversized image in a thread, it throws all the posts out of whack within the page it's on.

It'd be nice if the software could constrain images within set limits.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Sea Foam is now Purple! Yay.


----------



## GrondramB

Langree said:


> It has always happened if someone puts an oversized image in a thread, it throws all the posts out of whack within the page it's on.
> 
> It'd be nice if the software could constrain images within set limits.


With adblock you can just right click on the offending photo and get rid of it but I do of other VBulletin boards that do not have this problem.


----------



## jsmeeker

Langree said:


> can't you up the resolution on the monitor to adjust for that?


it's already cranked up for me. And for my machines where I use an LCD (every machine except for when I am at my desk in Plano), then no, I can't crank it up.


----------



## pcguru83

choccy said:


> I don't see ads due to adblock, but now I have a wide column of blank space/wasted screen.
> 
> When I figure out the right combination of adblocking/greesemonkeying to fix this I'll post it.


I'm looking forward to this, thanks. It concerns me a bit though, as DVDerek has pointed out over in Happy Hour that the ads are not using a separate frame, but yet are simply contained in a table that is part of the rest of the page. Is eliminating a particular column in a table possible with Greasemonkey? I've never tinkered with it before...


----------



## newsposter

i guess i dont visit many oversized threads then ...never really noticed anything before


----------



## kdmorse

pcguru83 said:


> I'm looking forward to this, thanks. It concerns me a bit though, as DVDerek has pointed out over in Happy Hour that the ads are not using a separate frame, but yet are simply contained in a table that is part of the rest of the page. Is eliminating a particular column in a table possible with Greasemonkey? I've never tinkered with it before...


One element rule definition in Adblock Plus makes the entire bar disappear, and the threads resume normal width just as they were this morning. No need to resort to greasemonkeying. And it can be defined easilly by using the Element Hiding Helper extension (Separate extension), and just clicking on the ad bar.

Element Hiding rule:
tivocommunity.com#TD(width=193)(valign=top)

-Ken


----------



## choccy

pcguru83 said:


> I'm looking forward to this, thanks. It concerns me a bit though, as DVDerek has pointed out over in Happy Hour that the ads are not using a separate frame, but yet are simply contained in a table that is part of the rest of the page. Is eliminating a particular column in a table possible with Greasemonkey? I've never tinkered with it before...


Even easier.. just use Remove It Permanently (RIP) from http://rip.mozdev.org/ and import the attached file... seems to be working out well for me


----------



## mbklein

choccy said:


> I don't see ads due to adblock, but now I have a wide column of blank space/wasted screen.
> 
> When I figure out the right combination of adblocking/greesemonkeying to fix this I'll post it.


You mean like this?


Code:


var elem = document.evaluate('//td[@width = 193]',document,null,XPathResult.UNORDERED_NODE_SNAPSHOT_TYPE,null);
if (elem.snapshotLength > 0) {
	elem.snapshotItem(0).style.display = 'none';
}


----------



## llurgy

Thank you for giving us the purple back, and the dots, and the Tivo Guy and the forum links at the top and bottom and the speed!!
Thanks for doing it all in such a timely manner too 

Mandy


----------



## nyny523

Me likey the purple -much easier on the eyes! Thanks!!!


----------



## pcguru83

Good stuff! Thanks kdmorse and choccy!


----------



## JETarpon

timckelley said:


> I can still see a sliver of the ads on this page though. I suppose that if some of us create an image whose width is very close to the screen width, and then every once in awhile, post the image in active threads, we'd be doing others a favor by causing side-ad suppression.





JayDog said:


> I like that idea too, it's a good compromise.
> 
> Or, I'll just post a wide image in every thread so that it bumps the ads off the side.


Please don't. While the ads are annoying, it's even more annoying to have to expand your browser in order to read threads that are artificially wide because of inline images.


----------



## Bryanmc

Purple!!! WooHoo!!!

So much better, thank you!


----------



## Fofer

JayDog said:


> BOOOO!!!!!
> 
> That's just crappy.
> 
> Way to force us into subscribing... which i still wont do.


As asked in the (current incarnation of the) Official Mac thread:



> Hmm. I wonder if I could start punching people in the ear, and then offer them the wonderful opportunity to pay me $30... to get me to stop?




Capable dudes? I understand ya gotta pay the bills and all, and TC Membership is an "option" for users to remove them, but ads _within threads_ is just... tacky and ugly. Adblocking software is going to go into overdrive. These obnoxious frames might turn away far more activity and eyeballs than you expect.


----------



## JayDog

a


----------



## nyny523

Wait, there are ads IN the threads?

How?


----------



## newsposter

Fofer said:


> These obnoxious frames might turn away far more activity and eyeballs than you expect.


And also you will have people actually listening to choccy's suggestions instead of ignoring them 

never heard of RIP...very interesting thing. But some newbies may need to know you have to change the extension to .rip from .txt before importing.


----------



## Langree

nyny523 said:


> Wait, there are ads IN the threads?
> 
> How?


i think he just means the side -------->


----------



## Fofer

nyny523 said:


> Wait, there are ads IN the threads?
> 
> How?


As of this morning, it's a new sidebar "table" that appears on the right, every time you go into a thread. It forces the thread display to the left side of my browser and effectively removes about 15% of my available screen real estate.










Once you scroll down past the ad, all you see is blank, unavailable yellow space.










:down:


----------



## AbMagFab

Is there a consoliated list somewhere?

In any case, the mobil skin is pretty messed up, barey functional. Tons of weird content up top, forums with stickies have two columns, with reglar posts squished to the left in the icon column, and a bunch of other stuff.

Does anyone test these things?


----------



## nyny523

That is not "IN" the thread, it is on the side.


----------



## JayDog

AbMagFab said:


> Does anyone test these things?


I would imagine, given the upgrade just happened this week, that the other skins (in this case the mobile one) will be updated soon too. These things do take time.


----------



## choccy

AbMagFab said:


> Does anyone test these things?


You could ask that question about all the changes we've seen this week.

Guess what the answer would be to all of them, too


----------



## timckelley

nyny523 said:


> That is not "IN" the thread, it is on the side.


It's not "in" the posts, but it is indeed in the thread. It's certainly not in the threadlist page... it's actually in the thread.


----------



## ozzman73

newsposter said:


> And also you will have people actually listening to choccy's suggestions instead of ignoring them
> 
> never heard of RIP...very interesting thing. But some newbies may need to know you have to change the extension to .rip from .txt before importing.


Yes, thanks Choccy...also if your firewall blocks the download of RIP with error -228....simply, right click and "Save link as.."


----------



## hefe

The purple is much better. Although now that I notice it, I don't see why we need multiple colors at all. I'd prefer one color, with bold and regular. It's not helpful in any way.


----------



## Fofer

nyny523 said:


> That is not "IN" the thread, it is on the side.


Semantics. Whether it's vertically oriented, horizontally oriented, after the OP, or interspersed throughout within actual "posts" is immaterial. It's in Thread View.


----------



## timckelley

JETarpon said:


> Please don't. While the ads are annoying, it's even more annoying to have to expand your browser in order to read threads that are artificially wide because of inline images.


But the idea is to post an image the same width as the screen. This would push the ads off screen, but not the posts themselves.


----------



## JayDog

hefe said:


> The purple is much better. Although now that I notice it, I don't see why we need multiple colors at all. I'd prefer one color, with bold and regular. It's not helpful in any way.


What is this "purple" I keep seeing mentioned?


----------



## timckelley

JayDog said:


> What is this "purple" I keep seeing mentioned?


A color obtained by mixing blue and red together.


----------



## Fofer

timckelley said:


> It's not "in" the posts, but it is indeed in the thread. It's certainly not in the threadlist page... it's actually in the thread.


FWIW, I wouldn't mind ads on the forum's home, on the page listing the various sub-forums, UserCP, or even the page listing a sub-forum's threads. (I'm browsing there anyway for things to click, might as well take advantage of my curiosity and fractured attention span there.)

But once you infringe on the actual thread view itself, it gets tacky and completely distracting. There's not much more to the slippery slope, you're infringing on the _actual content._ The fact that it screws up the basic layout just adds insult to injury.

To me, it's the difference between a "Gold Star" ad on my TiVo Central menu, and a persistent ad that stays up _while I watch my recorded shows_ (and makes the available picture smaller!)

The first is annoying but understandable. The second would be annoying and unforgivable.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> Semantics. Whether it's vertically oriented, horizontally oriented, after the OP, or interspersed throughout within actual "posts" is immaterial. It's in Thread View.


Admittedly, I am not seeing the ads (but saw some pics). While obtrusive, they are not nearly as bad as ads within the posts, or between posts. I have seen both used, and it is so much worse.


----------



## IndyJones1023

hefe said:


> The purple is much better. Although now that I notice it, I don't see why we need multiple colors at all. I'd prefer one color, with bold and regular. It's not helpful in any way.


Zackly.


----------



## nyny523

Fofer said:


> FWIW, I wouldn't mind ads on the forum's home, on the page listing the various sub-forums, UserCP, or even the page listing a sub-forum's threads. (I'm browsing there anyway for things to click, might as well take advantage of my curiosity and fractured attention span there.)
> 
> But once you infringe on the actual thread view itself, it gets tacky and completely distracting. There's not much more to the slippery slope, you're infringing on the _actual content._
> 
> To me, it's the difference between a "Gold Star" ad on my TiVo Central menu, and a persistent ad that stays up _while I watch my recorded shows_. The first is annoying but understandable. The second is annoying and unforgivable.


But you pay for your Tivo service.

You are not paying here.

Apples to oranges, IMO.


----------



## JayDog

timckelley said:


> A color obtained by mixing blue and red together.




Thanks for that laugh.

And now... with reference to TCF, what is this purple I keep seeing mentioned?


----------



## choccy

hefe said:


> The purple is much better. Although now that I notice it, I don't see why we need multiple colors at all. I'd prefer one color, with bold and regular. *It's not helpful in any way*.


Meh.. it's the way the rest of the Internet works. I don't see why this one site should break that. Note, the site doesn't even have the ability to turn off this browser feature, all it can do is make the clicked and not clicked colors the same. The browser still paints the text differently even though it comes out the same color.


----------



## JayDog

Oh wait... I figured it out.

i is smart.


sometimes.


----------



## CatBurger00

hefe said:


> The purple is much better. Although now that I notice it, I don't see why we need multiple colors at all. I'd prefer one color, with bold and regular. It's not helpful in any way.


I disagree. All threads are marked as "read" (bold vs. non-bold) when you log out or are inactive for 20+ minutes. That doesn't give you a very good idea of what you have or haven't read. The blue/purple isn't perfect either, but at least when you see a purple link you know you've actually opened the thread before.

Thanks, admins, for changing sea foam :up:


----------



## timckelley

choccy said:


> Meh.. it's the way the rest of the Internet works. I don't see why this one site should break that. Note, the site doesn't even have the ability to turn off this browser feature, all it can do is make the clicked and not clicked colors the same. The browser still paints the text differently even though it comes out the same color.


I'm actually used to it now. Now that I understand the transitional problems (when TCF upgraded, all my threads got reset as unvisited), plus the focus problem (if a thread title has the focus, it gets the unvisited color regardless), my brain now adapts to it all. As choccy says, the rest of internet is similar.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

well crap... guess it's time to install an ad-blocker now that ads are being forced inside threads as well...


----------



## newsposter

eddyj said:


> as bad as ads within the posts, or between posts.


shhh dont give them ideas. Credit boards has that after every 1st post i think and it just drives me nuts. But if there was no ability to block ads, id probably prefer within threads since it doesnt appear to muddle the thread view like it does here now.


----------



## Fofer

nyny523 said:


> But you pay for your Tivo service.


And yet, I still get ads on my TiVo, so that rebuttal doesn't fly. I offered that up as a loose analogy to discuss the different obtrusiveness of ads we're beginning to encounter, that's all.

Please know, I'm not saying we should have *no* ads here. I understand TCF is a business and that the new owners have financially-based priorities.

I'm just saying I'd have preferred Thread View to remain a bit more... I dunno... sacred? There are so many other "polite" places to insert ads yet to be explored. In my mind, Thread View should be a last resort.



eddyj said:


> While obtrusive, they are not nearly as bad as ads within the posts, or between posts. I have seen both used, and it is so much worse.


Agreed. But left unchecked... where do you think we might be headed? I speak up now with hopes that we won't find ourselves in an uglier situation sometime in the future.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Fofer said:


> And yet, I still get ads on my TiVo, so that rebuttal doesn't fly. I offered that up as a loose analogy to discuss the different obtrusiveness of ads we're beginning to encounter, that's all.
> 
> Please know, I'm not saying we should have *no* ads here. I understand TCF is a business and that the new owners have financially-based priorities.
> 
> I'm just saying I'd have preferred Thread View to remain a bit more... I dunno... sacred? There are so many other "polite" places to insert ads yet to be explored. In my mind, Thread View should be a last resort.
> 
> Agreed. But left unchecked... where do you think we might be headed? I speak up now with hopes that we won't find ourselves in an uglier situation sometime in the future.


Makes me wonder about the effectiveness of it when so many people block them out of unsightliness... I'm assuming people aren't blocking them because they don't want to buy something from the site, I'm assuming they block them because they cause clutter and chaos, look like crap, and are a distraction rather than a help...

Right?


----------



## Langree

Fofer said:


> I'm just saying I'd have preferred Thread View to remain a bit more... I dunno... sacred? There are so many other "polite" places to insert ads yet to be explored. In my mind, Thread View should be a last resort.


Personally, I hardly ever see the 'front' pages, I'm almost strictly a new post/user cp guy. The only adds I ever see/saw were the ones on the top of the pages.

Even if I wasn't a member, if the adds weren't "in" the threads, I'd never see them, and that would defeat their purpose.


----------



## hefe

choccy said:


> Meh.. it's the way the rest of the Internet works. I don't see why this one site should break that. Note, the site doesn't even have the ability to turn off this browser feature, all it can do is make the clicked and not clicked colors the same.


That would be fine by me. I've seen other sites do that.

It's not so bad with purple, and I can live with it, it just would be my preference to keep it one color.



CatBurger00 said:


> I disagree. All threads are marked as "read" (bold vs. non-bold) when you log out or are inactive for 20+ minutes. That doesn't give you a very good idea of what you have or haven't read. The blue/purple isn't perfect either, but at least when you see a purple link you know you've actually opened the thread before.


But only if you've opened it a certain way. I don't just use the main thread link. I use "go to last post" and "first unread post" or page number links quite a bit. I end up with random purple and blue thread titles that are meaningless to me.

And don't get me started on the whole "marking things read that I haven't read" subject... Talk about less than useless...


----------



## Fofer

hefe said:


> And don't get me started on the whole "marking things read that I haven't read" subject...


Yah, what's up with that? TCF marks everything as read after what, 15 minutes of inactivity anyway, right? So why bother manually marking everything as read? Wouldn't it happen for you anyway?

While we're on the subject, how about letting the new server handle unread markers differently? Previous versions of vB were Inactivity/Cookie Based. The new version has an option to use the database to store thread and forum read times, and is *far* more user-friendly (and accurate.)

Any chance of that?


----------



## Fofer

Looks like there's a big thread in HH about the sidebar ads:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374410

Expect it to get merged in here soon...


----------



## JayDog

Fofer said:


> While we're on the subject, how about letting the new server handle unread markers differently? Previous versions of vB were Inactivity/Cookie Based. The new version has an option to use the database to store thread and forum read times, and is *far* more user-friendly (and accurate.)
> 
> Any chance of that?


Right, I've seen it work on other forums, and it's accurate and great. Plus, it appeared that you can have a cutoff for threads that are older than some set amount of time so that the database that tracks the info doesn't grow to huge proportions.

But even still, I wonder how much that could tax the servers on this forum based on the number of users here.


----------



## CatBurger00

hefe said:


> But only if you've opened it a certain way. I don't just use the main thread link. I use "go to last post" and "first unread post" or page number links quite a bit. I end up with random purple and blue thread titles that are meaningless to me.


I understand what you're saying, but the blue/purple thing is not useless. I use the "first unread post" button all the time, too, but I tend to click on the main thread link when I think I'm visiting the thread for the first time or when I know the "first unread post" button is going to be unreliable (when I visited the forum briefly, for example, and then it marked everything read). No, it's not 100%, but as I so carefully worded in my post: If it's purple, you know that you have opened the thread.  It's not useless, and it is how the rest of the internet works (for the most part).


----------



## barbeedoll

After I searched for my name and pulled up the list of Threads in which I had posted, there used to be a way to go directly to my own post.

Now, I can't find how to do that.

Am I doing something wrong, or has that feature been removed.

It was a very important one to me -- so I hope it is still available.

Barbeedoll


----------



## CatBurger00

barbeedoll said:


> After I searched for my name and pulled up the list of Threads in which I had posted, there used to be a way to go directly to my own post.
> 
> Now, I can't find how to do that.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, or has that feature been removed.
> 
> It was a very important one to me -- so I hope it is still available.
> 
> Barbeedoll


On the search results, click on the first line of your post, not the thread title. It's always been that way (unless I'm not understanding your question).

Are you clicking on your name in a thread and then clicking "find all posts by Barbeedoll" or are you actually searching for your name? Either way, I don't think anything has changed from the upgrade.


----------



## mbklein

Also, if you're searching from the Advanced Search page (and not by clicking "View more posts..." etc.), make sure "View Results As" is set to Posts, not Threads.


----------



## jsmeeker

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Makes me wonder about the effectiveness of it when so many people block them out of unsightliness... I'm assuming people aren't blocking them because they don't want to buy something from the site, I'm assuming they block them because they cause clutter and chaos, look like crap, and are a distraction rather than a help...
> 
> Right?


For the side ads in the thread view, I don't think blocking them is going to fix the issue of the thread view being squished.

I've never been and ad blocker and have never considered it. And I still won't conisder it since it doesn't fix what I see to be the problem.

Also, I think you over estimate the number of people who use the forum that block ads. It seems high, but that's only because you are a regular and spend a lot of time in a place with lots of other regulars you know.

Anyway, implementation of something matters a great deal. It's not just a simple case of "ads ot no ads"


----------



## CatBurger00

mbklein said:


> Also, if you're searching from the Advanced Search page (and not by clicking "View more posts..." etc.), make sure "View Results As" is set to Posts, not Threads.


True, but if you're actually doing a search for your name, that will only pull up posts of people who have quoted you or mentioned your name in their posts. It doesn't search for all of your posts, only the link in your profile/under your name will do that.


----------



## hefe

kdmorse said:


> One element rule definition in Adblock Plus makes the entire bar disappear, and the threads resume normal width just as they were this morning. No need to resort to greasemonkeying. And it can be defined easilly by using the Element Hiding Helper extension (Separate extension), and just clicking on the ad bar.


Wow, didn't know about that extension. It's like magic! :up:


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

jsmeeker said:


> For the side ads in the thread view, I don't think blocking them is going to fix the issue of the thread view being squished.


That's really a bummer, because out of everything that's annoying with this upgrade, that is by far the worst. So much so, that I'd prefer to go back to the crappy unstable server with it's old software and deal with it's ancientness rather than looking at a squished thread.

But, that's just me...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Oh my... solution!


kdmorse said:


> One element rule definition in Adblock Plus makes the entire bar disappear, and the threads resume normal width just as they were this morning. No need to resort to greasemonkeying. And it can be defined easilly by using the Element Hiding Helper extension (Separate extension), and just clicking on the ad bar.
> 
> Element Hiding rule:
> tivocommunity.com#TD(width=193)(valign=top)
> 
> -Ken


----------



## kdmorse

jsmeeker said:


> For the side ads in the thread view, I don't think blocking them is going to fix the issue of the thread view being squished.


Blocking the ads with a default config of any adblocker will indeed not squishing the ads.

Adding a block for the page element they live in (via adblock, greasemonkey, or other means as mentioned in this thread) does however return the thread view to it's unsquished size.

-Ken


----------



## mbklein

CatBurger00 said:


> True, but if you're actually doing a search for your name, that will only pull up posts of people who have quoted you or mentioned your name in their posts. It doesn't search for all of your posts, only the link in your profile/under your name will do that.


Search by User Name on the search page does the same thing.


----------



## CatBurger00

mbklein said:


> Search by User Name on the search page does the same thing.


True. Cool, I thought that you had to at least input a keyword before. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## sushikitten

Okay, I am lost, I am STILL not getting email notifications for this very thread, and I am subscribed to it, and my control panel options are set to receive immediate email notification.


----------



## nyny523

jenhudson said:


> Okay, I am lost, I am STILL not getting email notifications for this very thread, and I am subscribed to it, and my control panel options are set to receive immediate email notification.


Quit complaining.


----------



## DancnDude

RE: the ad-blocking talk 
Someone needs to add the TCF obligatory:
Is this stealing?


----------



## CatBurger00

jenhudson said:


> Okay, I am lost, I am STILL not getting email notifications for this very thread, and I am subscribed to it, and my control panel options are set to receive immediate email notification.


Are you sure you changed the subscription option to "e-mail me" before you first posted in/subscribed to this thread?


----------



## choccy

DancnDude said:


> RE: the ad-blocking talk
> Someone needs to add the TCF obligatory:
> Is this stealing?


Only if you're the CEO of Time Warner.


----------



## Langree

CatBurger00 said:


> Are you sure you changed the subscription option to "e-mail me" before you first posted in/subscribed to this thread?


You might also try unsubscribing then resubscribing too, to reset the settings for the thread.


----------



## Fofer

jsmeeker said:


> I've never been and ad blocker and have never considered it. And I still won't conisder it since it doesn't fix what I see to be the problem.


The best kind of ad-blocking actually re-renders the HTML as if that "table" isn't a component of the webpage.

So thread view appears exactly as it was yesterday, before this obnoxious column showed up. You wouldn't know it was ever there.



jsmeeker said:


> Also, I think you over estimate the number of people who use the forum that block ads. It seems high, but that's only because you are a regular and spend a lot of time in a place with lots of other regulars you know.


Agreed. Not to mention, the "smart alecks" tend to be more vocal and share their tricks. Plenty of lurkers or less-active (or less-involved) folks just skim past these posts, or don't get into the mix. They just suck up the changes and deal with it, even if their silence (or inactivity) makes this place less user-friendly. I'd venture to guess that the percentage of ad-blockers here is actually quite small, all things considered.


jsmeeker said:


> Anyway, implementation of something matters a great deal. It's not just a simple case of "ads ot no ads"


Agreed, 1000%


----------



## Fofer

jenhudson said:


> Okay, I am lost, I am STILL not getting email notifications for this very thread, and I am subscribed to it, and my control panel options are set to receive immediate email notification.


Lemme ask a basic question, too. Are you getting email notifications for ANY thread? Or is it just some random ones (like this one) that you're not?

Check the KIND of subscription for each, in your Subscriptions List:










You can select them with the checkbox, and change if/how often you are to be notified, with the pulldown at the bottom:


----------



## pcguru83

Maybe I'm misremembering, but I could have swore that the folks from Capable Networks specifically told us in their original post about the upcoming changes that they would NOT be adding ads to the threads themselves. In fact, I thought I remembered them making it clear it would only be on the "Welcome" page and the index pages. 

Am I misremembering here? Anybody have the text from the original post?


----------



## JayDog

Not sure... without reading that thread again.


But perhaps, they were speaking to those who are Club Members.


----------



## Fofer

Side note:

I'm forced to wonder, at what precise moment the Capable folks realized... that they've purchased a forum full of PITAs.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

they could probaby get out of the deal by claiming material facts not disclosed prior to purchase


----------



## JayDog

Well, they own other forums... I'm sure it's par for the course.


----------



## Fofer

Uh oh, sound the alarms, they are now messing with my good friend the UserCP button:









Only now it's not a button, it's a pulldown.


----------



## choccy

The "User CP" button at the top has just been broken.. now instead of taking you to your CP, it brings down a menu.


----------



## MikeMar

Ummm what happened to the USER CP thing? I can't just click on it and see my subscribed threads??


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> Uh oh, sound the alarms, they are now messing with my good friend the UserCP button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only now it's not a button, it's a pulldown.


That is not a good change! I use that button constantly, as do many others. Please revert that!


----------



## Langree

and when I chose USER CP from the list I got a page not found error.


----------



## choccy

I think this is just to distract us from ad blocking


----------



## Langree

the bookmark to the user cp still works on my phone, so it appears think link is just busted on the button.


----------



## choccy

Yes, if you go to this link it still works.


----------



## JayDog

Does it offend anyone by how much I find the cause/effect situation here humorous?

Maybe they should just do their updatess at night.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Fofer said:


> Side note:
> 
> I'm forced to wonder, at what precise moment the Capable folks realized... that they've purchased a forum full of PITAs.


probably within the first few minutes of the announcement - remember? They locked a thread and deleted a thread IIRC...


----------



## Fofer

For starters, the UserCP menu option takes us to:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/forum/usercp.php
..which doesn't work.
"The requested URL /forum/usercp.php was not found on this server."

It should take us to:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/usercp.php?

I'm sure this'll get fixed, though.

What I'm more concerned about is the loss of the one-click needed to go to UserCP.

I suggest and hope for a compromise: a button for UserCP... with a pulldown on the right side that gives us access to the sub-menu items. If that's not possible then leave it the way it was and stick all those sub-menu items into QuickLinks.

Please.

This single usability change is FAR more annoying than ads.


----------



## Langree

JayDog said:


> Does it offend anyone by how much I find the cause/effect situation here humorous?
> 
> Maybe they should just do their updatess at night.


Great way to test the updates, they find out real fast if it works right.


----------



## JayDog

Oh... maybe it's just me... but almost everytime I want to edit my post, I hit the Quote button instead of the Edit button.

I'm more about clicking than reading when i want to do a quick-edit, and I'm not sure if the button order was changed, but it's driving me bonkers.


probably just me.


----------



## Fofer

JayDog said:


> Maybe they should just do their updatess at night.


Then I will stay up at night and soldier on with the evening (west coast) crew! 

I think the fear is, they make unfavorable changes and if we don't complain right away... we'll be stuck with 'em.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> That is not a good change! I use that button constantly, as do many others. Please revert that!


But I don't use it.

And since Indy and Hefe have set the precedent of wanting to have anything that somebody doesn't find useful removed...


----------



## nyny523

choccy said:


> I think this is just to distract us from ad blocking


OK, that made me LOL....

But seriously, it's BUSTED!!!

It's my favorite button!!! (well, here anyway... )


----------



## llurgy

A quick fix for the user CP till they put it back the way it was is to actually get into your user CP and then bookmark it until mended.


----------



## Books

You can still access the user CP from the Forum Jump pull-down menu as well.


----------



## choccy

llurgy said:


> A quick fix for the user CP till they put it back the way it was is to actually get into your user CP and then bookmark it until mended.


I have a link to it on my Bookmarks Toolbar (Firefox), so it's still just 1 click for me.


----------



## uncdrew

nyny523 said:


> That is not "IN" the thread, it is on the side.


Oh, it's in there. :down:


----------



## hefe

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I don't use it.
> 
> And since Indy and Hefe have set the precedent of wanting to have anything that somebody doesn't find useful removed...


I'm finding your usefulness waning...


----------



## hefe

Fofer said:


> What I'm more concerned about is the loss of the one-click needed to go to UserCP...
> 
> ...This single usability change is FAR more annoying than ads.


Uh oh, they got you. You'll accept the ads if you get your User CP back.



Still works in the Firefox extension, which I actually use a lot since it's so easy to get to without scrolling the page at all.


----------



## Fofer

hefe said:


> Uh oh, they got you. You'll accept the ads if you get your User CP back.


Well at least I can block the ads. To work around this new "menu" UI... well, I'd have to put a link to UserCP in my browser toolbar, and real estate up there is cramped.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

hefe said:


> I'm finding your usefulness waning...


I have the most amazing coincidence to report. 

(Extra points for knowing the source of that...)


----------



## JETarpon

timckelley said:


> But the idea is to post an image the same width as the screen. This would push the ads off screen, but not the posts themselves.


The problem with your idea is that not everybody has the same screen width. I keep my browser fairly narrow, But when an inline image is posted, it makes the posts wider than my screen and I have to stretch my screen out in order to be able to see the right side of posts.


----------



## waldingrl

Thanks again, Capable people for putting up with our motley crew.


----------



## MikeMar

woooo it's back


----------



## Fofer

UserCP button fixed.  :up:


----------



## sushikitten

Fofer said:


> Lemme ask a basic question, too. Are you getting email notifications for ANY thread? Or is it just some random ones (like this one) that you're not?
> 
> <snip>


I <3 Fofer.

For some reason, they were all jacked up. I have fixed them. Yea!


----------



## fireman9302

Does anyone else think things have slowed down since the ads have appered on the side bar?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

I'm experiencing major slowdown at this time...


----------



## llurgy

Mine is slow too. Plus a really annoying thing happens with the slowness. 
It semi comes in and I start reading but as it comes all the way in it keeps causing the page to jum up a couple of post so I am having to keep using the scroll button to keep up with the post until the page is fully loaded.


----------



## JoBeth66

kdmorse is my online forum hero.


----------



## Inundated

JayDog said:


> Oh... maybe it's just me... but almost everytime I want to edit my post, I hit the Quote button instead of the Edit button.
> 
> I'm more about clicking than reading when i want to do a quick-edit, and I'm not sure if the button order was changed, but it's driving me bonkers.
> 
> probably just me.


Nope, not just you. 

And for whatever it's worth, the icons are loading in REALLY slowly right now. Like, one at a time, a second a piece.


----------



## MickeS

I just discovered the link to the quoted post when you quote someone. Very cool and useful!

Also, if you search for posts by username, it autocompletes as you write the username, also very nice!

So far I have a very positive impression of this upgrade.


----------



## dkaz

Inundated said:


> And for whatever it's worth, the icons are loading in REALLY slowly right now. Like, one at a time, a second a piece.


web server log rotation was not set up, which caused the access log to go over max limit

should be fixed now


----------



## Inundated

dkaz said:


> web server log rotation was not set up, which caused the access log to go over max limit
> 
> should be fixed now


Sure is! Thanks!

I sure hope you're one of the Capable Networks folks, or they have ANOTHER problem.


----------



## dkaz

"clean out Apache logs" is in my Quicklinks menu...it's not in yours?


----------



## mrmike

dkaz said:


> "clean out Apache logs" is in my Quicklinks menu...it's not in yours?


Is it just me, or does that sound dirty to anyone else?


----------



## rhuntington3

dkaz said:


> "clean out Apache logs" is in my Quicklinks menu...it's not in yours?


It is in mine, but at work. Not here. Can I get that added?


----------



## Neenahboy

Thank you for eliminating the sea foam.


----------



## Inundated

No Sea foam, no clogged up logs...these guys work FAST!


----------



## Langree

Inundated said:


> No Sea foam, no clogged up logs...these guys work FAST!


There's some poor tech back there logging all of our IP's to hunt us down one by one.


----------



## murgatroyd

Jeff Block said:


> And Jan, I recommend deleting your TCF cookie, do a hard refresh, etc. I suspect you might be looking at some bad styles that got cached for you from before the upgrade or something. No one else has reported any issues like what you're describing.


All righty then.

I went into Firefox and deleted all of the cookies except for my userid and password cookies. And did the reload as others have suggested. Still no change.

Then I switched to IE, which I generally only use when forced to, which had no cookies for TCF. Still no change.

I am not a browser maven, but I fail to see how I could be looking at bad styles which got cached for me from before the upgrade when I have never seen any pages that look like this before the upgrade was done.

So I am mystified.

Let me do a little experiment for Sobelle0 to look at.

This is Size = 1
This is Size = 2
This is Size = 3
This is Size = 4
This is Size = 5
This is Size = 6
This is Size = 7

I repeat, the font I am seeing now for the main message text is not the font I remember from the pre-upgrade version. The text I am seeing now seems bolded compared to the pre-upgrade TCF.

What has changed?

Jan


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Is anyone noticing that they are getting logged out frequently since the upgrade? I'm having to do what I used to do on this forum which is copy my post to the clipboard if it took me longer than a few minutes to compose.

I apologize if this has been mentioned already, I haven't read the whole thread, but I did search and came up empty using "log out", "logged out" and "sign out" as my search terms.


----------



## juliana541

I'm Glad the forum jump was put back on top Now If they can only give me back my spell checker all will be forgiven.

Btw I dont like the new look I hate Change TCF is my Homepage and for years and years I am used to seeing it a certain way. I guess change is inevitable but I DONT LIKE CHANGE!!:cool


----------



## juliana541

dylanemcgregor said:


> Is anyone noticing that they are getting logged out frequently since the upgrade? I'm having to do what I used to do on this forum which is copy my post to the clipboard if it took me longer than a few minutes to compose.
> 
> I apologize if this has been mentioned already, I haven't read the whole thread, but I did search and came up empty using "log out", "logged out" and "sign out" as my search terms.


Yep same here. Since the new takeover i am getting the server is busy 5 times as much as in the past(In fact I almost never saw that in the past). I also save posts to the clipboard as I hate to re write!


----------



## juliana541

Neenahboy said:


> Thank you for eliminating the sea foam.


????? What is Sea Foam?? Please sir to be explaing this to me Sir Please!


----------



## juliana541

This Is something New I like! When you quote someone there is a button that takes you back to The post you quoted. Not super usefull but  They also added 1 smilee to the allowed amount I think. Before it was 7 allowed now it is 8


----------



## juliana541

dylanemcgregor said:


> Is anyone noticing that they are getting logged out frequently since the upgrade? I'm having to do what I used to do on this forum which is copy my post to the clipboard if it took me longer than a few minutes to compose.
> 
> I apologize if this has been mentioned already, I haven't read the whole thread, but I did search and came up empty using "log out", "logged out" and "sign out" as my search terms.


I would not worry in this thread about smeeking as the more a subject is smeeked the more it will get the attention of the head guys. BTW I dont get logged out as you do I just get the server is busy allot. Which I did not get with the previous Owners


----------



## heySkippy

juliana541 said:


> I'm Glad the forum jump was put back on top Now If they can only give me back my spell checker all will be forgiven.
> 
> Btw I dont like the new look I hate Change TCF is my Homepage and for years and years I am used to seeing it a certain way. I guess change is inevitable but I DONT LIKE CHANGE!!:cool


Can we have a limit on smilies?


----------



## mbklein

macquariumguy said:


> Can we have a limit on smilies?


----------



## keenanSR

jenhudson said:


> Okay, I am lost, I am STILL not getting email notifications for this very thread, and I am subscribed to it, and my control panel options are set to receive immediate email notification.


Have you resolved this yet? I haven't been getting any email notifications for anything since the switchover. All my options and thread notifications are set properly..??


----------



## DevdogAZ

keenanSR said:


> Have you resolved this yet? I haven't been getting any email notifications for anything since the switchover. All my options and thread notifications are set properly..??


Mine is just the opposite. I recently turned off the option to have e-mail notifications sent to me, but they still keep coming.


----------



## eddyj

DevdogAZ said:


> Mine is just the opposite. I recently turned off the option to have e-mail notifications sent to me, but they still keep coming.


I think previously subscribed threads keep the notification status. Check the status on each subscribed thread, not just the global setting. Once a thread gets a subscription, the notification status for that thread is maintained separately.


----------



## timckelley

My option has always been turn off before and after the upgrade. And as desired, I have not been getting emails before or after the upgrade. (no problems, iow)


----------



## Joules1111

I'm having no problem connecting or sending PMs and I'm staying logged in.

Much improved after the last few months of having to rewrite lost PMs and getting the server busy errors. :up:


----------



## rhuntington3

juliana541 said:


> I would not worry in this thread about smeeking as the more a subject is smeeked the more it will get the attention of the head guys. BTW I dont get logged out as you do I just get the server is busy allot. Which I did not get with the previous Owners


Have you tried this...

Log out of TCF manually and clear your browser's history and cache. Then quit your browser (all browser windows). Then search for and find the cookie for TCF and delete it. Then start up your browser and navitage back to TCF and log in. It almost sounds like a corrupted cookie. I've not head of anyone else having the problem you are having.


----------



## keenanSR

Okay, I changed my email notification addy to a Gmail address and got the change notification, I think my ISP is blocking TCF emails. I had this happen with AVS a while back and it required the site admins to respond to a bounced email notification from the the ISP - sbcglobal.net - anyone know who that would be here?


----------



## rhuntington3

murgatroyd said:


> All righty then.
> 
> I went into Firefox and deleted all of the cookies except for my userid and password cookies. And did the reload as others have suggested. Still no change.
> 
> Then I switched to IE, which I generally only use when forced to, which had no cookies for TCF. Still no change.
> 
> I am not a browser maven, but I fail to see how I could be looking at bad styles which got cached for me from before the upgrade when I have never seen any pages that look like this before the upgrade was done.
> 
> So I am mystified.
> 
> Let me do a little experiment for Sobelle0 to look at.
> 
> This is Size = 1
> This is Size = 2
> This is Size = 3
> This is Size = 4
> This is Size = 5
> This is Size = 6
> This is Size = 7
> 
> I repeat, the font I am seeing now for the main message text is not the font I remember from the pre-upgrade version. The text I am seeing now seems bolded compared to the pre-upgrade TCF.
> 
> What has changed?
> 
> Jan


Jan, are you running a 1.5.x version or a 2.x version of Firefox? Just once, right after the upgrade, I saw what I think you are seeing... Some of the pages at the bottom were dark gray. I cleared my cache and history, quit all Firefox windows and restarted and the problem went away.

On the font problem, is TCF the only site where you see this difference in font size?


----------



## newsposter

choccy said:


> Even easier.. just use Remove It Permanently (RIP) from http://rip.mozdev.org/ and import the attached file... seems to be working out well for me


in theory, if one did this yesterday and it worked fine and today it didn't, would that mean they did something to foil your master plan?


----------



## choccy

I don't have the font size problem, but I don't think Jan is crazy either 

I've seen this before with one of my websites. There's nothing on the site that would cause your fonts to be all wrong, there's no obvious setting in the user's browser that would do it, and only that 1 user is having issues with the site - where as a couple hundred others are not. My user with the broken fonts is using the latest 2.x release of Firefox under Windows XP SP2.

We've yet to figure out why this one user's rendering of the site is so different from everyone else, and we've gone through all the steps you'd normally expect to do (clear cache, cookies, etc.)


----------



## rhuntington3

Hmmmmmm, odd problem. Could it be a corrupted font?


----------



## choccy

rhuntington3 said:


> Hmmmmmm, odd problem. Could it be a corrupted font?


That's my next step - overwrite all fonts on the system. Have not gotten to do that yet though


----------



## mbklein

The step after that would be to replace Jan.


----------



## jtlytle

timckelley said:


> Again, this is already pretty much done by the User CP.


True BUT it takes about ten clicks to get there. What I was suggestion is 1 or 2 clicks to get there.


----------



## JayDog

juliana541 said:


> ????? What is Sea Foam?? Please sir to be explaing this to me Sir Please!


What once was sea foam (for a day or two), is now purple.


----------



## keenanSR

Who is the site administrator for TCF? Is David Bott still connected with the site?


----------



## JimSpence

David is still here. The site administration is under the new owners, Capable Networks. Jeff Block is the name associated with Capable. They probably have several admins here.


----------



## keenanSR

JimSpence said:


> David is still here. The site administration is under the new owners, Capable Networks. Jeff Block is the name associated with Capable. They probably have several admins here.


Okay, thanks. Apparently TCF has been black-listed by my ISP and they need to correspond with the site runners to have it removed.


----------



## JayDog

This link shows all the admins and moderators for TCF.


----------



## juliana541

macquariumguy said:


> Can we have a limit on smilies?


There is 8


----------



## newsposter

forum rules has appeared under quicklinks...now we have no excuse not to know the rules


----------



## newsposter

whats the diff between mod/supermod/admin? (especially curious what makes someone super)


----------



## Langree

newsposter said:


> (especially curious what makes someone super)


Have you seen pictures of Justapixel 

I think it's just controls what they can do remotely, different levels.

The 2 are for the UK areas only, they have no control outside of the UK sub forum, and so on.


----------



## keenanSR

JayDog said:


> This link shows all the admins and moderators for TCF.


Great, thanks, I was looking for something like that earlier and I couldn't find it.


----------



## JayDog

keenanSR said:


> Great, thanks, I was looking for something like that earlier and I couldn't find it.


yeah, it took me awhile to find it too. I knew it was there, since I've seen it before.

Just don't ask me where I found the link... I can't remember now.


----------



## rhuntington3

newsposter said:


> whats the diff between mod/supermod/admin? (especially curious what makes someone super)


IIRC, a mod can only moderate forums which they are authorized; supermods can moderate any forum. An admin has further control, such as creating groups users can join, adding and removing users, etc.


----------



## newsposter

when clicking on a post number, we are taken to a view of only that post vs showing the entire thread and zooming to the post in question.

I like the old way of seeing the entire thread but it scanning right to the requested post.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

newsposter said:


> when clicking on a post number, we are taken to a view of only that post vs showing the entire thread and zooming to the post in question.
> 
> I like the old way of seeing the entire thread but it scanning right to the requested post.


There's a link at the top of the just-the-post page that will do that (the part after "Thread: ", which makes you think it's a link to the thread in general, but it's not).

It's an annoying little extra step, but you can still get where you want to go relatively easily...


----------



## dkaz

newsposter said:


> when clicking on a post number, we are taken to a view of only that post vs showing the entire thread and zooming to the post in question.
> 
> I like the old way of seeing the entire thread but it scanning right to the requested post.


i see what you mean - i'll take care of this first chance i get

current behaviour is the default for this version of vBulletin


----------



## newsposter

rob didnt see that ..thanks (thus why i hate that black bar lol)

dkaz would be nice to change back. I'm positive it was this way before since I noticed the change and I'm guessing a few others would like it too. thanks


----------



## newsposter

while we are giving out wishlists, is it at all in the realm to give users the ability to sort the menu bar at the top of the forum? I was so used to User CP on the left.


----------



## timckelley

I didn't realize there were now links inside quotes that take you to the quoted post until somebody pointed it out. I didn't think it would be very useful until today when somebody quoted me, and I honestly could not remember why I said what I said, and so that link made it handy for me to go to my original post, which itself was quoting somebody else, and once I saw that, I remembered it all.


----------



## nyny523

I love, love, love the window that comes up when you start a new thread titles, which has other similar thread titles that already exist.

VERY cool! :up:


----------



## juliana541

WOW!! The button in a quote I said was cool but not usefull. Boy was I wrong about this one. For a long time I hated the fact that when you post a reply it takes you to the end of the thread and now you have to search where you were. Thank you Little button! 

Ok I kind of smeeked Tim but We like the button for 2 different reasons


----------



## juliana541

Out of curiosity does anyone ever put something in the reason for editing box? Like I was smashed on booze and drugs when I posted it and now that I am sober I have Post regret OOPPS I did not know it shows the reason you edit. No wonder no one does!!


----------



## juliana541

nyny523 said:


> I love, love, love the window that comes up when you start a new thread titles, which has other similar thread titles that already exist.
> 
> VERY cool! :up:


They should call this the Smeek Factor!! Or the Smeek window!!


----------



## newsposter

juliana541 said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone ever put something in the reason for editing box?


dont know but i do know that deleted posts are still viewable by mods. Unsure if you change post to something like X if they can see all the edits though


----------



## Joules1111

newsposter said:


> dont know but i do know that deleted posts are still viewable by mods. Unsure if you change post to something like X if they can see all the edits though


I know in the past that they could read deleted posts, but could not see a previous version of an edited post. Therefore, if you posted something you wanted to "take back" it was best to edit it (to something like X) and THEN delete it.

Not sure if this is still so.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

Joules1111 said:


> I know in the past that they could read deleted posts, but could not see a previous version of an edited post. Therefore, if you posted something you wanted to "take back" it was best to edit it (to something like X) and THEN delete it.
> 
> Not sure if this is still so.


sneaky - I like it!


----------



## Joules1111

Jebberwocky! said:


> sneaky - I like it!


I'm not the sneaky one. Well, not this time, anyways. 

Someone posted something pretty mean about me on here, but I was told by the mods that since he had edited his response, not deleted it, there was no way for them to see the original mean post.


----------



## JayDog

nyny523 said:


> I love, love, love the window that comes up when you start a new thread titles, which has other similar thread titles that already exist.
> 
> VERY cool! :up:


Just FYI, it only will show thread titles that you have started... not all of them.

It's basically a quick-fill option that a lot of websites have for filling out fields that may be repetitive.


----------



## Joules1111

JayDog said:


> Just FYI, it only will show thread titles that you have started... not all of them.
> 
> It's basically a quick-fill option that a lot of websites have for filling out fields that may be repetitive.


No, that isn't right. I just checked and it shows me thread titles that are started by everyone, not just me.

ETA: A good way to test this is to type in WAYT and then hit the tab button.


----------



## sushikitten

JayDog said:


> Just FYI, it only will show thread titles that you have started... not all of them.
> 
> It's basically a quick-fill option that a lot of websites have for filling out fields that may be repetitive.


No, it searches/suggests threads beyond ones you've started. It's not the quick fill that websites have.


----------



## heySkippy

Indeed, the "show titles of threads you already started" functionality has been there all along.


----------



## JayDog

jenhudson said:


> No, it searches/suggests threads beyond ones you've started. It's not the quick fill that websites have.


I tested it with a SOAK title... and only saw ones that I started... but... no biggie. 

<edit> Oh wait... I see what you mean now. I was only seeing the "pop-up" window as you start typing...

but still, seems kinda twitchy. I typed SOAK, and it didn't find any other similar threads.


----------



## dkaz

newsposter said:


> when clicking on a post number, we are taken to a view of only that post vs showing the entire thread and zooming to the post in question.
> 
> I like the old way of seeing the entire thread but it scanning right to the requested post.


try now - I hope it's fixed


----------



## newsposter

dkaz said:


> try now - I hope it's fixed


:up::up: 2 thumbs up! We thank you


----------



## juliana541

Joules1111 said:


> No, that isn't right. I just checked and it shows me thread titles that are started by everyone, not just me.
> 
> ETA: A good way to test this is to type in WAYT and then hit the tab button.


I did it with soak only 897 threads came up


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

I seem to have lost my "TiVo Man" favicon. How did I mess that up?


----------



## Zevida

[Sorry if this was already mentioned, I did an advanced search and did not find it, but this thread is quite long.]

When thread have reached multiple pages, there is a link to "last post" but that link takes you to the last page rather than the actual last post. It would be nice to have them consistent.


----------



## timckelley

Zevida said:


> [Sorry if this was already mentioned, I did an advanced search and did not find it, but this thread is quite long.]
> 
> When thread have reached multiple pages, there is a link to "last post" but that link takes you to the last page rather than the actual last post. It would be nice to have them consistent.


The little arrow in the 'last post' column is a true last post button. Use that one.


----------



## KenDC

Has anyone thought of giving a free 30 day trial to everybody into the TC Club so people could see what they are buying?


----------



## Jebberwocky!

KenDC said:


> Has anyone thought of giving a free 30 day trial to everybody into the TC Club so people could see what they are buying?


no one would join then after the free trial


----------



## waldingrl

Jebberwocky! said:


> no one would join then after the free trial


It would need to be like a 5 minute trial...like a peep show (every pun intended).


----------



## timckelley

waldingrl said:


> It would need to be like a 5 minute trial...like a peep show (every pun intended).


What goes on in this club? There's going to be a TCF calendar with the TCF women, plus a peep show too? Hmmm..... (/me considers his nonmember status.  )


----------



## KenDC

timckelley said:


> What goes on in this club? There's going to be a TCF calendar with the TCF women, plus a peep show too? Hmmm..... (/me considers his nonmember status.  )


Just talk of a calendar might get me.


----------



## dkaz

Zevida said:


> [Sorry if this was already mentioned, I did an advanced search and did not find it, but this thread is quite long.]
> 
> When thread have reached multiple pages, there is a link to "last post" but that link takes you to the last page rather than the actual last post. It would be nice to have them consistent.


I see two options:
1) change "last post" link to go to "last post" (in addition to the arrow)
2) rename "last post" to say "last page" (and rely on the arrow to get to the last post)

Any preference?


----------



## crowfan

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the arrow doesn't necessarily go to the last post, it goes to the last *unread* post. The "Last Post" link actually took you to the last post (with the previous software, anyway).


----------



## eddyj

I think Last page. Why have duplicate functionality?


----------



## dkaz

crowfan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the arrow doesn't necessarily go to the last post, it goes to the last *unread* post. The "Last Post" link actually took you to the last post (with the previous software, anyway).


I meant the arrow in the "Last Post" column...sorry (I edited my post to clarify)


----------



## aindik

crowfan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the arrow doesn't necessarily go to the last post, it goes to the last *unread* post. The "Last Post" link actually took you to the last post (with the previous software, anyway).


The down arrow to the left of the topic does that. The rightward arrow next to the username of the last poster goes to the last post.


----------



## crowfan

Huh. I never knew that.


----------



## cherry ghost

dkaz said:


> I see two options:
> 1) change "last post" link to go to "last post" (in addition to the arrow)
> 2) rename "last post" to say "last page" (and rely on the arrow to get to the last post)
> 
> Any preference?


#2


----------



## JETarpon

dkaz said:


> I see two options:
> 1) change "last post" link to go to "last post" (in addition to the arrow)
> 2) rename "last post" to say "last page" (and rely on the arrow to get to the last post)
> 
> Any preference?


Definitely number 2. The functionality for going to the last post already exists in the arrow next to the name of the last poster.

The "last post" really should be "last page" and go to the last page for consistency's sake. All the numbers next to it go to pages, not posts. Why should the last thing in the list go to a particular post instead of a particular page?


----------



## aindik

At the risk of smeeking this 27 page thread, what happened to the drop-down box to choose a forum, at the bottom of the index pages of the other forums?


----------



## CatBurger00

dkaz said:


> I see two options:
> 1) change "last post" link to go to "last post" (in addition to the arrow)
> 2) rename "last post" to say "last page" (and rely on the arrow to get to the last post)
> 
> Any preference?


2. It was changed to "last post" in the last version of vB because someone noticed it said "last page" but actually took you to the last post. Instead of fixing the redundancy, the text was changed to "last post". Now the text just needs to be changed back


----------



## dkaz

CatBurger00 said:


> 2. It was changed to "last post" in the last version of vB because someone noticed it said "last page" but actually took you to the last post. Instead of fixing the redundancy, the text was changed to "last post". Now the text just needs to be changed back


You are correct - this ended up being the obvious fix.

vBulletin phrase "last_page" was translated in English to "Last Post"


----------



## heySkippy

dkaz, your post counter is seriously broken.


----------



## BeanMeScot

When you hit Post Reply, you get HTML helpful tools for your post. I have noticed when I need to edit a post, those tools aren't available anymore. Is there any way to get them back? I don't know a lot of HTML off the top of my head!


----------



## kdmorse

BeanMeScot said:


> When you hit Post Reply, you get HTML helpful tools for your post. I have noticed when I need to edit a post, those tools aren't available anymore. Is there any way to get them back? I don't know a lot of HTML off the top of my head!


When in the quick editing window, do you have a "Go Advanced" button?

-Ken


----------



## dkaz

macquariumguy said:


> dkaz, your post counter is seriously broken.


damn...another bug


----------



## BeanMeScot

kdmorse said:


> When in the quick editing window, do you have a "Go Advanced" button?
> 
> -Ken


I see that button. But it looks like it has been corrected. I am now seeing a few HTML tools when I hit Edit Post. Thanks!


----------



## murgatroyd

rhuntington3 said:


> Have you tried this...
> 
> Log out of TCF manually and clear your browser's history and cache. Then quit your browser (all browser windows). Then search for and find the cookie for TCF and delete it. Then start up your browser and navitage back to TCF and log in. It almost sounds like a corrupted cookie. I've not head of anyone else having the problem you are having.


Just FYI, there is not a single cookie for TCF.

There are many.

Presumably you mean people having this problem should delete the cookie which records their last login time.

Jan (still seeing ugly big bold looking font, now experiencing weird slowness while writing this message)


----------



## murgatroyd

rhuntington3 said:


> Jan, are you running a 1.5.x version or a 2.x version of Firefox? Just once, right after the upgrade, I saw what I think you are seeing... Some of the pages at the bottom were dark gray. I cleared my cache and history, quit all Firefox windows and restarted and the problem went away.
> 
> On the font problem, is TCF the only site where you see this difference in font size?


2.0.0.9. For what it's worth, however, TCF looks just the same with my moldy old copy of IE 6.0 something, which I fired up to test with.

Edited to add:

Sorry, I forgot to answer your last question.

I cleared my private data in Firefox except for my stored passwords, shut everything down, started Firefox up again, and there's still no change.

Aside from one hiccup I saw on one other site (refreshing there brought the proper fonts back immediately), I have not seen kind of change on any other site.

FWIW, the setting which says "allow pages to choose their own [whatever] instead of my settings above" for default fonts has the checkbox checked. So I don't think it's simply a matter of having something gunked up locally.

So for those of you with a good memory, tell me this -- once upon a time, did we not have different fonts in the quoted material vs. the stuff in the body of the message? Wasn't the quoted stuff kinda bolded or a heavier leading than the main-body text?

Now, the two are just the same. And the thread titles, when you display a list of threads, definitely look bolder and heavier than I remember.

P.S. to choccy: thanks for understanding
P.P.S. to mbklein 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd

aindik said:


> The down arrow to the left of the topic does that. The rightward arrow next to the username of the last poster goes to the last post.


The down arrow to the left of the topic USED to take me to the last unread post.

Tonight, it took me to the top of the last page.

I'm just sayin'.

Jan


----------



## newsposter

so how does just one persons counter break?


----------



## markz

I haven't seen this mentioned yet, although I haven't read EVERY post in this thread.

When I get to the bottom of the page and then hit the page number of the next page, it takes me to the bottom of the next page. I then have to scroll back up to the top. Very annoying.

FTR I am using Firefox 2 on an XP Pro laptop.


----------



## choccy

murgatroyd said:


> 2.0.0.9. For what it's worth, however, TCF looks just the same with my moldy old copy of IE 6.0 something, which I fired up to test with.


Since it's happening with both Firefox and IE, I'm leaning toward the chance it's an issue with your local fonts. TCF could very well now be using a font at looks the same to everyone else, but it's referenced differently, and that causes a different font to be rendered on your screen.

Maybe you should break this out in to it's own thread, so others with the problem not following this long thread can join it. Then, post some pictures of what you're seeing to help everyone fully understand the problem.


----------



## choccy

markz said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned yet, although I haven't read EVERY post in this thread.
> 
> When I get to the bottom of the page and then hit the page number of the next page, it takes me to the bottom of the next page. I then have to scroll back up to the top. Very annoying.
> 
> FTR I am using Firefox 2 on an XP Pro laptop.


That's odd, I'm not seeing this - maybe they fixed it already


----------



## dkaz

newsposter said:


> so how does just one persons [post] counter break?


I'd bet they're all broken (not incrementing)


----------



## Turtleboy

dkaz said:


> I'd bet they're all broken (not incrementing)


In this forum.


----------



## rhuntington3

Jan, yeah, I meant all cookies but now I'm starting to think along the same lines at choccy. It sounds like you might have a corrupted font on your system. Can you post a screenshot of this thread from Firefox?


----------



## dkaz

Turtleboy said:


> In this forum.


You could be right...I'm probably not making enough "real posts"


----------



## newsposter

oh so besides in this one and fun house, what doesnt count toward posts?


----------



## mbklein

newsposter said:


> oh so besides in this one and fun house, what doesnt count toward posts?


The Post Testing Area, I would imagine.


----------



## murgatroyd

choccy said:


> Since it's happening with both Firefox and IE, I'm leaning toward the chance it's an issue with your local fonts. TCF could very well now be using a font at looks the same to everyone else, but it's referenced differently, and that causes a different font to be rendered on your screen.
> 
> Maybe you should break this out in to it's own thread, so others with the problem not following this long thread can join it. Then, post some pictures of what you're seeing to help everyone fully understand the problem.


Will do -- I'll edit this post with a link to the new thread after I'm done.

The Big Font Problem, Now with Screenshots

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help.

Jan


----------



## hefe

One thing that bugs me...would be on my wish list if we could have one...

I wish that the forum, or cookies, or wherever it's kept track of, would remember the last post read in the threads accurately. I hate when I click on "go to first new post" in a thread, and it takes me to a relatively new post, but then I have to scroll back or page back to read all the posts that are _really _new since my last visit.


----------



## bicker

I've not really had a problem with that. Maybe it is because I use the Mark Forums Read link in the Quicklinks menu, as I mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## hefe

bicker said:


> I've not really had a problem with that. Maybe it is because I use the Mark Forums Read link in the Quicklinks menu, as I mentioned earlier in this thread.


That's fine if you want stuff marked read that you haven't actually read. I'm talking about stopping stuff from getting marked read that I haven't read.


----------



## bicker

Hmmm.... okay, well that's strange, then. That's never really happened to me. Must be something else we're doing differently.


----------



## newsposter

what am i missing here? I can't figure out how to insert a link and name it with just a single word and it be hilited in blue. I thought it was the blue world icon and even when i go under advanced it doesnt work.


----------



## bicker

You mean like this?

Works for me.


----------



## eddyj

Type the word, select it, they use the world icon and paste the link. A little different than before, now it is a bit better.


----------



## newsposter

google 
test 345
ok different way now..how do we know all these changes lol


----------



## barbeedoll

CatBurger00 said:


> On the search results, click on the first line of your post, not the thread title. It's always been that way (unless I'm not understanding your question).
> 
> Are you clicking on your name in a thread and then clicking "find all posts by Barbeedoll" or are you actually searching for your name? Either way, I don't think anything has changed from the upgrade.


Thanks for trying to help.

What I used to do was go to the Main Forums page. On the upper right there was a Search box that allowed me to put in my name and search ALL the forums at once.

Then, it said something like, "Click here to be taken directly to your post in this thread."

Now, my link goes to the Recent Threads page. I go far down the left hand column to the Search Forums feature (there is no longer one on the upper left), then I get the list of all the Threads in which I have posted. But my name does not appear anywhere.

Now, I click on the name of the thread and it takes me to the thread. Once there, I use the Search this Thread tool in the upper right to search for my name. Then it shows me JUST MY THREADS. If I click on the ...phrase which is underlined, finally I get to my post in postion in the thread so I can read responses.

This is a far cry from being able to pull up one list and click from that list directly to my posting in a thread.

I also notice that along the Main orange menu bar, Search and Quicklinks do not function. I've contacted the forum, but they say it is a browser issue. I have IE 6 and have had no problem with this or any other site until this last upgrade.

Any ideas?

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll

P.S. Clicking on the Tivo guy Community Forum at the top of the page used to take me to a screen with all the forums. It doesn't work now.

Using the Main Forums link along the left column, I get to the Main TiVo Forums page. There used to be the little window at the top called Forum Jumpthat allowed you to get to Season Pass Alerts and Now Playing - TiVo Show Talk from this screen.

Now, you must open one of the Forums in order to get to a screen with the Forum Jump option.

Barbeedoll


----------



## newsposter

i have issues with hanging on google again. click on thread in my usercp and it goes to the bottom of the thread (where there is no text) and then hangs on google....then scrolls up to the last post read


----------



## jradosh

WOW, now the fonts are big and the screen is too wide such that my browser (IE 7) grows a horizontal scroll bar. And the page links are 'wonky' too.

Much suckiness right now.


----------



## timckelley

My IE7 looks just fine.


----------



## steve614

hefe said:


> One thing that bugs me...would be on my wish list if we could have one...
> 
> I wish that the forum, or cookies, or wherever it's kept track of, would remember the last post read in the threads accurately. I hate when I click on "go to first new post" in a thread, and it takes me to a relatively new post, but then I have to scroll back or page back to read all the posts that are _really _new since my last visit.


This happens to me, too.
For instance, this thread (slightly different scenario). When I entered the 'Forum Operation Center' area, this thread was shown as having been read (un-highlighted).
I haven't clicked on this thread in 3 days, so it should've been highlighted with a 'go to first new post' icon.


----------



## Neenahboy

What the hell happened here?










Sorry, but that looks hideous.


----------



## Inundated

OK, so it isn't just me.

(Unless you're talking about the 5 PMs thing. )


----------



## newsposter

this morning got on here, went to usercp and no threads were bolded..i was not up all night looking so they should have been bold and the 2nd arrow should have been there.


----------



## ColinYounger

Hello from over the pond! :up:

I know we're a minority here, but could we have an option to show dates in our own format? 11-02-2007 looks really weird to us.

All we need is a CP option to format the dates. If you want, change the format to 'Nov-02-2007' so that those not in the US don't freak out over a cup of tea.


----------



## barbeedoll

ColinYounger said:


> Hello from over the pond! :up:
> 
> I know we're a minority here, but could we have an option to show dates in our own format? 11-02-2007 looks really weird to us.
> 
> All we need is a CP option to format the dates. If you want, change the format to 'Nov-02-2007' so that those not in the US don't freak out over a cup of tea.


Welcome. We love you "over the pond-ers". You give us great TV through BBC America.

Nov-02-07 works for us.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Inundated

Can we get the Overly Large Welcome/PM Count message reduced again?

See Neenahboy's pic above.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Something new that is probably just a feature of the new version but I thought I'd say thanks for it anyway-the auto-search for member names when you're composing a PM.

I always hated that I had to open a new window and do a search when I was doing a PM that I wanted to send to more than one person. I like that it pops up with suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## fireman9302

I know there is a forum jump when you read a thread, but would it be to much trouble to put one at the bottom of a forum. I.E. at the bottom of happy hour...

TIA


----------



## bicker

One other thing I miss.... Thread Tools used to also show up at the end of a page. That helps subscribing to something AFTER you've read it and had a chance to see if you want to subscribe or not.


----------



## newsposter

couldn't resist, sorry

Sticky: Cyber Moday coupon code

another case for auto spell check on the forums!


----------



## technojunkie

Not for nothing but I think the new interface4 stinks. Number one you added that ugly ad along the side. Not getting enough revenue eh? Why not make the whole page an ad and put a little window on the side whith the forum?

I believe there also used to be an option at the bottom of the list to let you switch forums. The only one I now see is at the top. Not very user friendly. You wasted a lot of money for a cheesy new interface.

Hey you asked for comments.


----------



## hefe

The mobile skin needs some tweaking. There's no "go to first unread post" for threads. You have to click the thread, and start at page 1 every time.


----------



## Inundated

hefe said:


> The mobile skin needs some tweaking. There's no "go to first unread post" for threads. You have to click the thread, and start at page 1 every time.


It's always been like that for me, which is why I never used it on my Treo.


----------



## nyny523

The regular skin works pretty well on my Mogul...


----------



## hefe

Inundated said:


> It's always been like that for me, which is why I never used it on my Treo.


Has it? I don't know if I was remembering something different. I've seen several other forums that have that on the mobile skins, though.


----------



## AbMagFab

hefe said:


> The mobile skin needs some tweaking. There's no "go to first unread post" for threads. You have to click the thread, and start at page 1 every time.


And everything is lined up horribly in the mobile view. The header takes up way too much space, with a bunch of pointless links (Arcade?), the forms with sticky's have screwed up tables so the post header is squished into the far left, and a bunch of other stuff.

I don't think these new owners have ever heard the word "test".


----------



## Inundated

hefe said:


> Has it? I don't know if I was remembering something different. I've seen several other forums that have that on the mobile skins, though.


If there's been a way to start at the first unread message in a thread, or a forum, or within new posts, I've never found it in the mobile skin.

Like Ninny, I use the regular skin on my Treo. (And that skin looks uglier now, due to the forced use of those orange spacer bars up at the top, but at least it works still.)


----------



## SoBelle0

Last I recall from a dkaz posting, they haven't really started tweaking the mobile skin yet... but I think they were responsive to our _view first unread _requests.  In the interim, it does work best to use the normal TCF skin - I'm on a Treo - but I look forward to going back to mobile, soon as they get time to fix it up properly.


----------



## Inundated

SoBelle0 said:


> In the interim, it does work best to use the normal TCF skin - I'm on a Treo - but I look forward to going back to mobile, soon as they get time to fix it up properly.


Thanks, Nancy!

Oh, mobile or regular skin, you aren't around here nearly enough.


----------



## Mike Lang

AbMagFab said:


> I don't think these new owners have ever heard the word "test".


Nice.


----------



## GrondramB

AbMagFab said:


> And everything is lined up horribly in the mobile view. The header takes up way too much space, with a bunch of pointless links (Arcade?), the forms with sticky's have screwed up tables so the post header is squished into the far left, and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> I don't think these new owners have ever heard the word "test".


They've been pretty darn responsive to look and feel feedback, functionality feedback and feature requests - even some picky stuff that made me flinch.

If you've got requests, put them out there - but a little nicer approach would be a more reasonable response to their efforts.


----------



## llurgy

For fear of repeating others requests, it would be really nice to have "Thread Tools" at the bottom of the page as well as at the top.

Mandy


----------



## dkaz

SoBelle0 said:


> Last I recall from a dkaz posting, they haven't really started tweaking the mobile skin yet... but I think they were responsive to our _view first unread _requests.  In the interim, it does work best to use the normal TCF skin - I'm on a Treo - but I look forward to going back to mobile, soon as they get time to fix it up properly.


you're right...we've been swamped, but this is still high on our TODO list


----------



## heySkippy

What's with the radioactive orange Quote, Multiquote, Quick Repy, and New Reply buttons? The old buttons were MUCH more attractive and I am not liking the addition of more orange to the screen.


----------



## eddyj

macquariumguy said:


> What's with the radioactive orange Quote, Multiquote, Quick Repy, and New Reply buttons? The old buttons were MUCH more attractive and I am not liking the addition of more orange to the screen.


Mine are not orange.


----------



## Inundated

I'm also not seeing those buttons in orange.


----------



## heySkippy

Giant orange buttons.


----------



## llurgy

Yuck, you have giant orange buttons


----------



## Gunnyman

ugh I just refreshed now I see the big orange buttons too.


----------



## eddyj

macquariumguy said:


> Giant orange buttons.


Those are only for non-club members! 

edit: I have them not too, once I purged my cache. And they ARE ugly!


----------



## IndyJones1023

eddyj said:


> Those are only for non-club members!
> 
> edit: I have them not too, once I purged my cache. And they ARE ugly!


You mean they're "beauty challenged."


----------



## nyny523

BIG.

ORANGE.

BUTTONS.

That is all.


----------



## SullyND

My eyes!

Note to self, do not clear cache, ever.


----------



## eddyj

SullyND said:


> Not to self, do not clear cache, ever.


Yeah, that was my thought, right after I did it.


----------



## bicker

I think the new buttons are fine. I don't think the color is any better or worse than before. I do like that they're all the same size, and all are text-labeled now.


----------



## heySkippy

I don't see the need for text labels on the buttons. It's like putting a sign that says PUSH on a door you open 50 times a day. Not to mention you can get a text label to pop-up if you hover over the button anyway.

I just want TCF to be less loud. Can't we please have a version that doesn't shout LOOK AT ME from across the room?


----------



## llurgy

llurgy said:


> Yuck, you have giant orange buttons


Serves me right for laughing at you, I have them too now


----------



## llurgy

I didnt clear my cache (well not intentionally)but I have the BIG ORANGE BUTTONS


----------



## sushikitten

I think if they were lighter orange they wouldn't be so bad. I can learn to live with them (I do like the text) but I would have to vote for the old ones.


----------



## hefe

Ugly. 

Must resist urge to clear cache.


----------



## rhuntington3

Orange buttons! Do they taste good?


----------



## mrmike

macquariumguy said:


> I just want TCF to be less loud. Can't we please have a version that doesn't shout LOOK AT ME from across the room?


I've been waiting for this since they said they'd be making more skins available.


----------



## JediCowboyD

*The buttons!

They are orange!

They are big!*


----------



## Figaro

The whole place is too orange. I feel like I am inside a bottle of Tang!


----------



## timckelley

As a longhorn, I like orange.


----------



## JustAllie

At least now it's clear what each button does.


----------



## aindik

I like text in the buttons. The color could be a bit less loud.

I'm still waiting for a) a forum jump drop down box at the bottom of a forum view page, and b) thread tools, etc. at the bottom of a thread view page. Two things that it's annoying to have to scroll to the top of a page to use.


----------



## Figaro

timckelley said:


> As a longhorn, I like orange.


I figured as a stand-up wiper you would prefer brown!


----------



## hefe

Ah, nuts.

I've got the orange now too.


----------



## JETarpon

Though the big orange buttons are rather big and orange, the bigger problem to me is that when you use the mutliquote, all it does is change teh text from white to yellow, which isn't very obvious.


----------



## CuriousMark

I did a quick search and didn't find this, so please forgive me if this is a duplication.

When viewing threads on a laptop while traveling, I used to be able to down-arrow my way down the page in my browser. Now it just jumps to the bottom of the page and I have to up-arrow to scroll back to the first post on the page.

I presume this means that the insertion point is left at the bottom now instead of the top. If this is fixable it would be a nice, albeit minor, convenience.

Thanks,

CuriousMark


----------



## newsposter

you complain about orange, i just want rid of that black bar! i dont think orange and black go together


----------



## IndyJones1023

newsposter said:


> you complain about orange, i just want rid of that black bar! i dont think orange and black go together


You must hate Halloween.


----------



## rhuntington3

JETarpon said:


> Though the big orange buttons are rather big and orange, the bigger problem to me is that when you use the mutliquote, all it does is change teh text from white to yellow, which isn't very obvious.


That must have changed again as I just tried it and I got the old style button that is red with a "-" on it. That is much more noticeable.


----------



## dkaz

JETarpon said:


> Though the big orange buttons are rather big and orange, the bigger problem to me is that when you use the mutliquote, all it does is change teh text from white to yellow, which isn't very obvious.


Our designer is trying to "finish" this skin and buttons were one thing left behind.

Keep the feedback coming - we'll do our best to settle on a solution that makes most of you happy


----------



## hefe

I think that the buttons could work in orange if they were much lighter. Right now, they stand out too much. Your eye is drawn over there. If they were more "washed out" they wouldn't get in the way.


----------



## waldingrl

I like the new buttons.


----------



## heySkippy

Woo Hoo! The old buttons are back!


----------



## SoBelle0

I'm still seeing the normal icons... did I miss all the fun? (I hope, I hope) or do I need to be rreeeaally careful not to clear my cache?


----------



## Jebberwocky!

any chance we could get toggle switches instead of buttons?

Color not important


----------



## timckelley

The <New Reply> (at the lower left) is still radioactive orange though.


----------



## eddyj

Refresh your cache and the old ones should be back.

Thanks for the quick action, guys!

edit: except for the New Reply, as Tim noted.


----------



## Inundated

I hope I NEVER get the Big Orange Buttons. Please, do not bring them back! 

And I do have the orange "New Reply >" button, though that's not as obnoxious as the ones pictured above.


----------



## newsposter

i notice now on FF the logout button is on the 2nd row all the way left. I was wondering if you could move USERCP down to where the logoff button is on the left and then move logoff back to the right top side of the screen.

I think if you scan this thread a lot of us use usercp a lot and it used to be at the top left so moving it down a row is just as good for me! Plus the people who are used to logoff at the top right are probably going nuts now so I want to help them too


----------



## timckelley

I personally never log out. I just close my browser window.


----------



## newsposter

i guess logout is for people on public machines..i cant think of any other reason to use it


----------



## SullyND

newsposter said:


> i guess logout is for people on public machines..i cant think of any other reason to use it


That assumes you're the only person in your household who posts on TC.


----------



## choccy

SullyND said:


> That assumes you're the only person in your household who posts on TC.


That assumes you don't just have multiple computers, several for each person in the house who posts


----------



## dkaz

eddyj said:


> Refresh your cache and the old ones should be back.
> 
> Thanks for the quick action, guys!
> 
> edit: except for the New Reply, as Tim noted.


We sensed group panic.


I'll take care of the remaining "radioactive" buttons in the next couple of days.


----------



## sushikitten

You guys rock!


----------



## newsposter

choccy said:


> That assumes you don't just have multiple computers, several for each person in the house who posts


Wait, people share computers? I had no idea.


----------



## newsposter

can there be an option to take a threadwar and put those 2 people on their own thread? sometimes it's back and forth 3 or 4 times and while it may be sorta still on topic most of the time it isnt and it really gets old hearing them complain back and forth and back and forth and back and forth....you get the message.


----------



## mtnagel

Where are the new skins?


----------



## Jeff Block

Select your desired skin from the drop down box in the extreme lower left corner of the page. The select box should be on every page of the site.

Enjoy!


----------



## SullyND

Jeff Block said:


> Select your desired skin from the drop down box in the extreme lower left corner of the page. The select box should be on every page of the site.


Wow. I never thought I would prefer the original to just about anything else you could have come up with. Me, I'm sticking with my stylish overlay.


----------



## Inundated

Jeff, if you're still around...any progress on tweaking the mobile skin?

re: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5746299#post5746299


----------



## mtnagel

Jeff Block said:


> Select your desired skin from the drop down box in the extreme lower left corner of the page. The select box should be on every page of the site.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks. I think I like the purple one. It actually looks blue on my laptop. Might be a little easier to get away with that than the orange at work.


----------



## Jeff Block

Inundated said:


> Jeff, if you're still around...any progress on tweaking the mobile skin?
> 
> re: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5746299#post5746299


We worked on the mobile skin for a while, and found it to be a pretty significant challenge. So, we left it as-is, and launched a completely new mobile skin, which is somewhat standard among vB implementations, and feels MUCH more functional / useable to us. We hope you dig it. Of course, the old skin is still available for those who like it better.

NOTE: Both of these links will change the style of the site in your browser. Just go back to the default to change back. Your browser remembers which skin you have, so if you switch, you'll stay on that skin unless you explicitly change to something else.


----------



## sushikitten

I was really waiting for the new skins... so I think I will use one of the new skins at work so there's less orange on the screen, but I don't want to use it because...gasp...I guess I like the orange! It feels so familiar and homey.


----------



## Gunnyman

I like the purple one too, nice work.


----------



## timckelley

For now, I've selected purple, and we'll see if it grows on me. 

But I probably should not be abandoning my college colors (orange: longhorns).


----------



## Langree

I'm using green


----------



## timckelley

Green looks too springlike, but the purple looks sort of wintry. I like winter better than spring.


----------



## hefe

Jeff Block said:


> We worked on the mobile skin for a while, and found it to be a pretty significant challenge. So, we left it as-is, and launched a completely new mobile skin, which is somewhat standard among vB implementations, and feels MUCH more functional / useable to us. We hope you dig it.


Uh oh, I'm trying it, but finding major usability issues.

With this skin, selecting User CP does not show you the list of threads you are subscribed to that have new posts. That's how I use vB sites.

You have to select Subscribed threads, and then it just shows you all the subscribed threads, and there are still no links to the first unread post in the threads. Especially on a mobile device, this adds to the number of clicks it takes to get where you want to go.


----------



## Inundated

Thanks for being a guinea pig, hefe.

Jeff, that's basically what I'm talking about...if I use the mobile skin, I need to be able to quickly go to actually unread posts in my User CP. Ideally, the pointer should (if possible) show me ONLY unread messages - not take me to the last page that has an unread message somewhere. I don't even know if this is possible with the mobile skins.

In the meantime, if that isn't in, I'll continue to use the regular skin on my Treo... and I appreciate your attention to this issue!


----------



## justapixel

Wow, it really messed my computer up and I can't switch back.

Here's a screen shot.


----------



## justapixel

weird. I miss my orange and black, and my icons.


----------



## newsposter

JAP i cant say for sure what caused your issue but i've never changed skins etc but have had your screenshot problem intermittently over the past year or so. Try clearing cookies and cache. But the only real solution i found was time...no idea what really is wrong when that happens.


----------



## newsposter

just tried the purple! please keep it as the orange/black combo was a killer, would have been better just keeping all orange


----------



## richsadams

tivogurl said:


> I don't like how "mark all messages read" doesn't pop you up one level in the group hierarchy, as it did before the upgrade. Now I must waste time and clicks popping up one level to read another group after I mark the current one read. It's really annoying.


I thought I'd resurrect this request. I miss the convenience of being taken back to the Main Forums page after using the "Mark all messages read" feature as well.


----------



## richsadams

Gunnyman said:


> I like the purple one too, nice work.


"Purple" works for me too. It actually looks more like blue on my computer...which is fine. :up: After all of the years of orange (not that there's anything wrong with orange ), it's a nice change.


----------



## newsposter

richsadams said:


> "Mark all messages read" feature as well.


can you tell me what that function is used for and how you use it? Obviously it's to mark all forum messages as read? But i dont understand why one would need to do that


----------



## richsadams

newsposter said:


> can you tell me what that function is used for and how you use it? Obviously it's to mark all forum messages as read? But i dont understand why one would need to do that


Once you click on "Mark This Forum as Read" it grays out the TiVo icon on the forum list. That way you can tell if any new messages have been posted since you were there without actually opening the forum itself.

On the "old" TCF when you clicked on "Mark This Forum as Read it would also automatically pop you back up one level to the forum list which was nice.


----------

